# Beyond Freedom (M&M PbP) Issue #1 - Loves Lost?!



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 31, 2003)

*OK post away, the game is ready to start* 

///Cut screen panel (OoCK)///

Somewhere under Freedom City...

A huge cave complex, with a number of sharp pools of light cutting though the thick darkness. In the center of the cave complex is a huge and alien machine. It rises up almost 60' and is around 20' wide at it base. It seems to be something like a huge computer, made up of lots of computer parts BUT it is pure insanity to look at it… huge LDC and old black and white 15" computer screens are attacked everywhere, scrolling and listing data... keypads, ultra advanced multi-purpose touch pads, 1950's computer punch card readers, magnet tapes and readers, floppy disk drives, memory core HD of the latest tech buzz, hum and groaning as they compute and read in data to the monstrosity... laser-jet and type-writer plot printers spiting out constant data… The machines itself seems to be made of copper, steel, plastic, iron, silver, gold and maybe even some clay. Around the machine, are set four enclosed sleeping-banks of four beds, each filled with a sleeping person (16 total; they look something like the sleeping cambers from the Alien movies). Do-dads and gadgets are attached to each person, with machines checking and maintaining their vitals.

Working at one of the advanced touch keypads and monitors is a old man in a lab coat. He is wearing thick glasses that rest upon an unnaturally large nose. He is sweating a great deal and muttering to himself. Floating in the air next to him is a man sitting in the lotus position. He is wearing a dark green cloak and hood that covers his face, although a thick brown beard can be seen sticking out from it. He is carrying a 6' long staff that seems to be made of bone, that has strange and disturbing runes carved into it. He is chanting in a low voices, and yet his words seem to carry and echo throughout the chamber.

Not far from the machine, in another pool of light, a large conference table has been set up. Two figures are sitting at the table. One is a man or a woman, dressed in a black suit of armor of some advanced kind. The person is carrying a metal baton and is ideally playing with it (tossing it back and forth between his hands, twirling it around, etc). The other figure is a huge man (at least 8' tall, but he is sitting so it hard to say for sure), whose skin seems to be made of stone, with eyes that seem to blaze with an internal green fire. He looks at the other figure and says "*So when does I get to kill someone? I be so bored, I an't killed no one for… a month. Maybe the boss would like me knock a school bus over and I could burn all the kiddies inside… hehe that would be fun no?*". The figure clad in black glance at the huge man but then ignoring him. The huge figure goes back to sulking… and then looks up into the darkness as he can hear footsteps approaching them. 

Out of the darkness two figures in heavy, advanced tactical armor appear and come to attention. They are carries Ares Arms MkIII select-fire Multi-Blaster rifles and wearing full combat helmets. A third figure sitting in an electronic wheelchair stops just outside the pool of light. Only his outline can be seen. In a metallic voice the figure speaks "*Well Doctor is my machine ready? I have waited long enough for my destiny and my patience is wearing thin.*"

The old scientist working on the machines spins around and starts bowing "*No my master, it is not but soon… very soon indeed will I be ready to give you the world my lord! You must have patients, we are working as fast as we can...*" he says, smiling sickly and sweating even more then usual. 

The floating figure also stops his chanting and rotates in the air to face the wheelchair figure. His lips do not move but a whispers begins to fill up the complex "*Yes… yes… yes… patients… patients… my lord… my lord… my lord… we are close… close… close… so close, my lord… my lord… my lord… the new subjects… subjects… have only been acquired… acquired… my lord… my lord… my lord…*"  

"*SILENCE!!! Delays... always delays and executes! I will tolerate them no longer!!!  If you value the pathetic existence that you now enjoy, you will give me what I want!*" the figure in the darkness bellows.

"*But my master, soon you will have all the time in the world that you might require… soon you will be the master of all…*" the old scientist begs "*Please my master, give us more time and we will give you ALL… the machine is almost ready, I only need a few more items to make it the masterpiece that you envisioned...*"

"*BHA, you stupidity sicken me… must I do all by myself?! Thief, did you not recover all that these fools asked for? Why is it not working?*" the wheelchair man asks.

The figure at the table all in black, puts his feet up onto the table and says "*Hey I have gotten you every thing you ask for boss, don't go putting this on me.*"

"*You want I should burn em for you boss? They disappoints ya and I'ss can take care of him for you?*" says the stone man with an evil smiles as he grins and his eyes burn bright with hatred.

"*Both of you be still! Why do I suffer fools so often? I will not also suffer the excuses of a thief, nor will I indulge the fantasies of your child like brain Brimstone!  Alright you fools, what do you need to give me what I ask… Doctor Schull... Shadarkos? Make this your last requests for while I will tolerate this delay one last time I go very weary with your all, so ask and be quick about it*" the figure asks in a dangerous low metallic voice.

Doctor Schull and the foaling Shadarkos look at each other and then back at their master in the darkness, the doctor answers first "*Well my lord, more of the chemical Compound 139 would certainly help, more base elements -gold, silver, whatever you could provide… and perhaps a Chaos Complier… yes, yes that should be enough my lord*"

"*A Dark… dark… dark Field Projector… projector… and Mercury… mercury… my lord… lord… lord… about 100 lbs should do… should do... My dark lord… dark lord… lord*" mutter the whispers within the complex. 

"*Fine, fine… Thief, assemble the Dark Saints and acquire what they need and do so quickly, I will tolerate this delay no longer… I will be restored to full power and the world will know it's destiny*" as an armored fist of the wheelchair figure starts to grow a sickly green; then shuts off as the wheelchair turn and heads back into the darkness the way that it came, with the two armored warriors trailing behind.

The man in black stands and mutters "*Fine, fine, whatever…*". Brimstone also stands, towering over the thief, and says "*I be coming with you, and I gona burn something*". The shorter man stares at him for a second and then shrugs his shoulders and heads toward the side exit of the complex…

/// Cut scene, returning to our heroes ///


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 31, 2003)

///cut scene, OoCK panel//

Muttering to himself and shaking his head, Remlok steps off the elevator and marches down the hall with the large psycho Brimstone trailing behind. "_Why am I working for this nut case again? Oh yea the money is pretty nice and this machine will give me even greater control over the time streams… *sign* I suppose I can play this game a little while longer… but I think it is time for Brimstone to be shown a nice padded cell somewhere_ thinks the black clad thief. Passing a number of door he approaches the last one and walks in as the doors open automatically. Having already signaled the Dark Saints they are all assumed, sitting around the large table and look up at him and Brimstone as they enter.

"*Well seems our benefactor needs another job done. Check that, I lot of jobs for us in the next couple of days. Could be a bit of problem this time though. Some 'heroes' are going to try and get in the way… at least they have in a couple of the alt-streams. Never could figure out why they were so pissed. Oh well, no big deal. We just need to get the stuff we need and get out as fast as possible*." Remlok then touches a desk panel activator and a 3-D map appears over the desk of what looks to be an industrial complex of about twenty buildings. "*First job - this is the Wellingford Complex, a think tank group of pure researches into different types of spatial and temporal sciences. They have been working on something called a Chaos Complier. Of course they will not prefect it for another ten years but we don't have that much time. What they have right now should be enough for the Doctor and that necromancer. It is located here in building 13, on the 4th floor in one of their internal labs. Their security is state of the art but should not be to hard for us. As I said our main concern will be the 'costumed heroes' that will try and stop us…*"

"*Heroes? I thought they all retired or hiding? They aren't going to get involved. They all are still licking their wounds from the hurt feelings they got from normals after the LA Crises.*" says a man who is wearing advanced armor, that looks like medieval platemail.

Remlok shakes his head and says "*Don't count out the spirit of 'heroes' DeathKnight; there have been fools who will dress up in costumes for over a hundred years now and it will last for at least another hundred years before it really burns itself out. The rest of you remember that and keep your eyes open*" He makes eye contact with each of them, getting a nod out from each of them. He does not look at or even acknowledge Brimstone though.

He then keys another map to show different angles of the complex, different approach and escape scenarios on the map and close up of building 13. "*Right then our job is to get in, hit hard and get out with the Complier as fast as we can. If the heroes show up, don't waste any time with them if you can. We have plenty of time to dance with them later. OK? Questions? No? Good; DeathKnight, you and Mercury Mercenary, ShadowDragon, Thumber, Marionette and Cirrus will be on guard watch outside the building. If you run into trouble you let us know ASAP. Otherwise use your best judgment on placing your troops. Meanwhile, Marguess, Agrippa, Thornwolf, Shocker, and Hornet you are with me. We will penetrate the building here and make our way to the fourth floor though the elevator shaft, and though these walls into lab area 3. Thornwolf, your job is to carry the Complier. At present technological levels it weighs in at around a ton even though it does not look all that big. Make sure it isn't bagged up to much. The rest of you keep security and any heroes off my back, while I wipe up a few surprises for them all. Mystico and Stigmata, you two stick around in case you are needed here but be ready incase we need backup*"  

"*Hey, whats about me?*" asks Brimstone as the meeting is wrapping up. Remlok glances his way and says "*You stay outside and try and stay out of trouble. I want you to destroy as much of the building as we are leaving, I don't want much evidence for anyone who might investigate this afterwards, plus the heroes will have to save the people trapped inside and that should give us plenty of time to get away.*"

Brimstone simply smiles, and one of his hands start to glow with a energy "*Sweet...*" he says

///cut scene OoCK panel///

OOC _Yes I am using some villains for V&V (long ago ones) and from DNW Black Hearts, Bold Custumes. Of course these are all written up with M&M how I think they should be. Plus Remlok has been totally re-written by me to make him the way I want him to be. Also it may look like a lot of villians BUT don't worry to much as they have a lot to do… honest._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 31, 2003)

///Splash page - title IC panel////

Beyond Freedom (M&M PbP) Issue #1 - Loves Lost?!

Freedom City, Sunday morning 3:02am, June 21st 2043…

The characters wake too the sounds of thunder and rain outside… a terrible dream of death quickly fades from memory, you can't seem to recall what it was about except that there was death on a massive scale and that you where helpless to stop it. As you each sit up and rub your heads, contemplating what is happening you remember that a close friend has gone missing. It has hit the news, as 16 people disappeared around the city in just one night… and many witness said that armored men and/or women where seen at many of the places where they vanished. What happened to them? Where could they be? You only feel asleep a few hours ago after searching out any leads you could find. They all came up empty, and so frustrated and exhausted you had to get some sleep… and then those damn dreams came! That woman in white was trying to say something again… who is she? Is she involved? Is she a friend or a foe? About then you notice that you have a message on your vid-phone, the light blinking lightly in the darkness…

Calling it up, you are surprised to see the woman in white staring back at you… you can't really she her face as it shadowed by the cloak that she is wearing (a cloak the looks surprisingly like a bird's head) but it is the woman from your dreams, you are sure of it. She simply stares at the screen for a moment as if confused by it but finally she speaks in a light voice "*You have to stop them… they are coming… if you want to save the others, you have to stop them… come to the Wellingford Complex, the one in Iron Ridge Industrial Park. I will meet you on the Demount Building just outside the complexes fence. I will be on the roof. Come now! You have to stop them before the world pays… with fire*." The screen then goes blank. There is no origin for the call and you can't seem to trace it. 

The rumbling effects of a distant thunderclap hit your building and sends a shiver up your spine… as the raining outside seems to die down and quit.   

OCC _Ready to start, post away_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2003)

_I am making the assumption that the call comes at night, right... hopefully I am right... well here goes..._

*Before the Call…*

Apollo woke up with a start, and looked around his room, his large bed was once again a mess, as he rolled himself to his feet.  The dream haunted his mind, as he stumbled for a fresh cup of java, maybe he shouldn’t have had the hoagie, it had been I the back of the fridge for at least a week.  Sometimes it just wasn’t easy living he mortal lifestyle, not easy at all.

Apollo slumped in his kitchen chair, and listened to the news on the plasma screen, more news about disappearances in the city, more crime, no rest, it seemed like not so long ago, when one would hear the gleeful chime of the news reporter as they spouted the virtues of the Freedom League.  But that time, well it was gone long ago, and Apollo had let his costume linger for perhaps far too long.

And then there was Danny, the poor guy, it wasn’t like him to miss the workout session last night, especially since Mona started working out there.  He wouldn’t miss that for the world, he didn’t like the way things were adding up, not at all.  Perhaps it was time, to do what had been nagging at him for some time, bring his uniform out of retirement, sure it was somewhat old-fashioned with the cape and all, but it had sentimental value.  It stood for something, for justice, the right thing to do, and well life would be far less dull he supposed…

Apollo paced back and forth two calls to Danny’s place, and nothing, a quick call to Athena, and she too had recounted that someone she knew had gone missing.  Though she was reluctant to speak on it, Apollo was sly enough to coax it out of her, sometimes it helped having a silver-tongue.

Apollo knew what he had to do, and walked to his bedroom, and removed the dusty box from his walk-in closet.  Inside were his old uniform, a bright gold, with blue trim, and the blue emblem of the sun on the front, along with his blue cape, with its gold underside.  Apollo smirked as he slowly donned his suit, and felt the familiarity of days gone by, _Perhaps it was time, for the new heroes to rise anew…_

*After the Call…*

Moving through the air towards the Demount Building, Apollo felt the wind upon his skin as he lifted high into the night sky, as if to touch the moon itself, he did not like the darkness, the darkness simply hid the light of truth, the light of justice from the hearts of men.  Sometimes it was hard to justify his existence on Earth, for man was a brutal creature capable of incalculable evil, but there was a nobility there, that Apollo admired, and it was that inner light that had kept him at peace, and gave him hope for the future, it was these thoughts that wracked him as he descended and landed on the roof…

_I am the Light that challenges the Dark…_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 1, 2003)

*Int. Ford's Apt. — Night*

Ursus blinked.  _As if being a blasted bear wasn't enough, now I have bad dreams to go with it, too.  Damn it._  Shaking his head and scratching behind his left ear, he hops out of bed.  _Audrey._  In the kitchen, cheap neon lighting from the diner across the street splits the shadows of the blinds on the far wall.  Dishes are piled in the sink, but the apartment still maintains a veneer of cleanliness.  Ursus ambles over to the fridge and pulls the door open.

The light clicks on.  Fish is piled up in the freezer, all types — flounder, cod, haddock, salmon, catfish, red snapper, trout, bluefish.  In the fridge, some occasional vegetables, fresh.  A six pack of Newcastle.  A bottle of Chardonnay.  Milk, water.  Cheeses.  He spears some bluefish with his claws and heads over to the stove.  Early breakfast today.  

Crackling as olive oil hits the pan.  Fragrant smoke as the bluefish and its marinade hit the olive oil.  Asparagus on the other burner.  _It's not like Audrey to lie or stand me up.  She's really getting better with the whole bear thing._  Snap of ursine laughter, flash of clean, white fangs.  _Getting better with the bear thing.  Right.  Any day now she'll come around to me and say that she wants to bear my cubs._

Food's done.  Time to eat.  Ursus slaps the food onto a plate, and stands, eating.  Two mouthfuls.  Three.  Vidphone.

*Ext. Freedom City — Later that Night* 

_Even the gangbangers aren't stupid enough to bother me and the FCSCPA has to sleep sometime._  There wasn't any need to bother with a shirt, but for now, he'd have to do so.  No need to show off what he'd rather hide anyhow.  Hooded sweatshirt, ash grey UW-FC.  Jeans.  No shoes.  They don't come in proper sizes for bears.  Better run to Wellingford.

_What the hell am I doing?  They'll probably kill me or turn me over to the government.  Damn it, Audrey, you better be okay._  Runnning.  Sound of paws slapping cement.  _Audrey._  Her face again, constantly.  _This better have nothing to do with me.  It's just random.  It can't have anything to do with me.  Damn._


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 1, 2003)

Sitting up in his bed Don shacks his head to clear it.  _Wow… I was getting use to strange dreams but this was… different._   Don thinks to himself.  Getting out of bed he heads to the kitchen, pulling the Orange juice out of the fridge he takes a drink straight from the carton.  Grabbing a banana from the counter he peals it and takes a bite.  Leaning on the kitchen counter he looks lost in thought.  

_Liz where are you?  I could have sworn that the goons at Vertex had something to do with your disappearance but I can’t find any connection to them. _  Don thinks to himself.  _And with 15 other people missing all within the same day with similar reports of armored men, I just don’t know._ 

Finishing the banana Don returns to his room and notices the Vid-phone, after viewing the message Don quickly dresses.  _Who is this woman and how did she know this number?  Someone knows more about me than I like._   After donning a dark blue jumpsuit, black boots and gloves Don pulls a on a mask that covers his head completely hiding his features from the world.    Over the jumpsuit he puts on a black trench coat.  He then checks the earpiece and microphone of his comm-unit sewn into the mask to make sure it is functional. 

“Well mystery lady here I come.”   Harbinger says out load. Concentrating on one of many memorized location around the city Harbinger suddenly disappears.


----------



## Thain (Apr 1, 2003)

_Only minutes ago, across town..._ 

*"Alright you damn fool love-birds!"* Daedelus announced with a gruff and cheery yell, as he walked into the penthouses kitchen, a box of fresh baklava in his hand... as the kitchen announced with a *beep* that the coffee was done. *Wake up! Wake up! Helios is gone t'bed and old Uncle Daed is home a'gen!* 

He rapped on the wall that connected the kitchen wall to Toula's bedroom, with his gold-tipped cane. _Thoose two,_ he thought with a sigh, _smart and self-assured professional women (and one an ex-goddess!) and they behaved like courting teenagers... He hadn't seen a couple so muich in love since Anthony and that Cleopatra girl of..._

Something was wrong. Three-thousand years of living had him notice the clues by instiunct before even his legendary mind could catch up. Nia always took her shoes off in the kitchen, Athean hated it, but she always did it... they weren't here. No bowls or plates in the sink, and those girls always had ice cream after they...

*"Oh, no..."* Daedelus groan, and padded down the hall and pushed Toula's door open with his cane, peeking inside, *"Toula? I'm so sorry girl, but I... Toula?"*

Athena's bedroom was dakr, and cold... the moon hund full in the sky, and cast a silver light all across the spacious room. Her bed was neatly made, and unslept in... the room was almost as clean as a Sparta dormitory, Deadelus thought, except for the pile of clothes tossed onto the ground... the sliding door that lead out to the terrace was open. An old gladius had been romoved from its decrative hook on the wall.

*"That bad, eh?"* asked Daedelus, padding out onto the rooftop... Athena stood there, naked in the light of her cousin, the moon. She was swingign the sword in a series of graceful and almost erotic manuevers... every one of them fatal, Daedelus knew... *"Toula? Do you want to talk about it?"*

*"No." replied Athena, cooly.

"Oh, its going to be one of those nights, is it?" he asked the woman who had been his patron goddess, "Fine; you go and recite your speech on how you should never have loved a mortal, yadda, yadda, yadda. I'll be in the lab... Just one question, Oh Goddess of Wisdom, did you at least call her thsi time?"

"Yes. I waited at Zorba's for four hours, Daedelus." snapped Athena, clearly upset, "She never showed up, and I... I..." she held her chin up proud, "She needs space, isn't that  what she said sunday?"

"yae never called her, did you?" he said, taking a small portable vid-phone out of his pocket and snapping it open, "Look, between the fight with Nia, and your crazy dreams of late, your overtired and grouchy... I'm sure Nia probably just got a flat tire. I'll dial... you talk." Daedelus lifted the phone to dial, and it suddenly began to ring. "That might be her, now..."

Mere momentous moments later, dear readers... 

Daedelus was nearly putting his foot through the floor of his costumized sportscar, and still he felt he was going far, far to slow... Thankfully, the cloaking system he had installed would shield them from all but the most determined of observers. 

Athena sat next to him, grim and silent. She was a normally gentle goddess, the embodiment of civics, law and of wisdom. Now, among the humanity she had vowed to defend, she was still a patron of these virtues... But she was still a goddess of war. A warrior who had been summoned to battle to defend those closest to her... all 7.5 billion of them.

Over head, the pair spotted the glowing nimbus of light that makred the passing of Athena's half-brother: Apollo.

Apollo is the Light that challenges the Dark… she recalled an old prayer aloud, And I am the Spear which banishes it.*


----------



## Keia (Apr 1, 2003)

The weather had turned from bad to worse on the third evening of Jimmy’s first visit to Freedom City.  His search for the detective that contacted him with information about his family was turning up big fat zeroes.  The man, Mr. Timothy Hines, hadn’t been at his office for the last few days, and Jimmy hadn’t found him his usual haunts (at least according to his secretary).

Jimmy was starting to become frantic about the missing Mr. Hines and was having trouble sleeping.  Tonight, he had had a few drinks at the hotel bar and had been lucky enough to pick up some companionship for the evening.  The sleep afterwards was the first real sleep Jimmy had had since arriving in Freedom City . . . until the dreams started.  Confusing dreams, not the clear prophetic dreams that Jimmy could have since learning about his abilities.  The woman in white  . . . speaking but not coming through clearly.  _Mom ? . . .  _

Jimmy awoke with a start, but luckily did not wake his sleeping companion, who rolled over in her sleep.  He looked at the clock and thought _Definitely not the time a college student should be up in the morning – maybe after staying up all night, but not to wake up to._  The hotel message light was flashing at the small desk in his efficiency apartment.  The message . . . from the same woman he had dreamt about . . . _Maybe that was a precognitive dream . . . but what in the world was she talking about.  Message probably wasn’t even for him.  The woman looked confused . . . but she looked desperate, too.  Odds are, she doesn’t even know that she called the wrong person.  So if you don’t go check it out, she’ll be there alone . . . and in trouble._

With a heavy sigh, Jimmy pulled on his Florida State hooded sweatshirt, sneaks, and sweats, then scrawled a quick note to his sleeping companion.  He found the phone book in the desk and found the luckily turned exactly to the correct map page.  Jimmy tore it out and stuffed it in his pocket.  _Okay, JR, time to put those strange abilities you’ve developed to the test_ Jimmy thought as he looked at the clock in the room tick 45, 46, . . . 47 . . . ., . . . . 48, . . . , . . . . , . . . ., 49 as he sped himself up.  He walked to the door and quietly locked and closed it behind him, then sped off on foot to the industrial park. _Crap!!_ he thought as he neared the complex and slowed down to a jog, _ I left my keys on the nightstand!_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 1, 2003)

Flying though the night Apollo is about half a mile or so away from the Demount Building when he sees a glow coming from the top of the building. As he gets closer he sees that it is the woman of his dreams, at least he thinks so, and that she is glowing very brightly in the night, easy to see from a long ways off. She is wearing a long cloak and hood that is pulled up over her face, and looks something like a bird. The ends of the cloak are spread out on the group around her and almost looks to be feathers. 

_You are about 100-150 feet away from her when you see all this. She is looking down and does not seem to have noticed you yet. Looking around in the night you can see the fence for the complex but you don't see any one else or anything wrong... Spot roll natural 20 + 0! wow what a way to start?!? But comparing rolls, well..._ 

----

Lumbering down the streets at the best speed he can make, Ursus makes pretty good time going into the industrial part of town, by backstreets and byways. The smells and sights of the city provide few distractions, and as he gets into the area he can see one building that seems to have a soft white light coming from the roof. Ursus approaches the front of the building and notices that it is indeed the Demount Building, where the lady told him to come.

_The Demount Building is 10 stories high, mostly glass and steel but nothing you couldn't climb if you did not want to. You move towards the building stealthy. Hide 18+ 5 dex= 23. No one else seems to be around. Spot 4 + 3 wis= 8._ 

-----

Harbinger starts teleporting across town, making his way quickly to the Demount Building. His last teleport brings him to a building across the street and he looks around while staying hidden in the shadows. He notices right away a bright light coming from the roof of the Demount Building, bright and as clear as day! You look around but no one seems to be around...

_Hide 16+ 10 dex= 26. No one else seems to be around. Spot 5 + 1 wis= 6_

----

Coming across downtown in Daedelus's car, Athena is somewhat lost in thought. But as they get closer her concerns are broken by his voice "*Well look who else is here?* and she to notices a bright light of Apollo over head. Daedelus stops the car a couple of blocks away and checks the onboard GPRS uplink map... "*That looks to be the Demount Building... hmm I wonder what we should do now? Don't trust people who call out of the blue wanting to meet in the middle of no-where*". Both of you look around and Athena notices right away the bright white light on roof that Daedelus pointed out as the Demount Building. When she points it out to Daedelus he looks at her funny for a second and then says "*Tell me exactly what you see dear? As far as I can see there aren't any bright lights on any roof tops around here. Maybe you could contact Apollo before he does something rash*"  Both of you look around but don't see anyone but Apollo a

_Spot roll for Daedelus 16 +4 wis =20; For Athena 12 +5 wis (until I know your skills better)= 17_

----

In quick bursts of speed, slipping in and out of the normal time stream, Jimmy makes his way across town (I am pretty sure your no-combat/sprinting speed is 7040ft a round or about 700 mph soooo…). As you get a few blocks away you notice a bright light coming from the front of the building and notice a bright white glow coming from the rooftop of one of the buildings. The address looks right for the Demount Building and you are about to start towards it when you see a flying man gliding above the rooftops towards the building. The only reason you saw him was because that he seems to be glowing also, although not as brightly as whatever is creating the light on the roof. 

_Spot roll 15 +5 skill =20, the roll I figure for people to see Apollo flying along up in the air_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

Apollo descends from the sky, and does not completely land, floating mere inches above the roof, before the glowing woman, he watches her intently and speaks softly, "You sent for me?"

_I hope this isn't a trap, it has been awhile since I have been in this game... my skills may be getting rusty, but I have to do this for Danny, I just have this feeling that mortal may be in dannger, I mean my friend..._


----------



## Victim (Apr 2, 2003)

Strange dreams, stress, and a serious problem to worry don't help anyone get a restful night's sleep.  Of course, vid calls in the middle of night probably don't help much either.  With the last frame of the message still hanging on screen, Mike quickly saved a number of files to a mini disk: streetmaps, maps of the park, public info about the Wellingford Complex.  Since the Security armor could fly, he could pick a nice spot to cover the much of the complex and keep an eye on the top of the building.  That woman was not to be trusted.  There was probably some connection between her and the black cloaked group involved in the disappearences.  

With a couple of disks in his pockets, Mr. Evans casually strolls from his appartment building, waving to the security guard as he left.  "I can't sleep, so I'm going jogging again.  Have a nice night."  He did go jogging.  It was important to stay in shape, especially if you were planning on doing high risk activities like wearing power armor that hadn't been tested to a probable ambush, or if you ate lots of snack foods.

_Several minutes later..._

Inside the dark grey shell of his armor, he spook calmly for the recorder.  At least, he hoped his voice sounded calm as he ran through the "preflight" checklist.  "Actuators: Green.  Comms: Green.  Sensors: Green. . . "  Everything seemed to working as in the simulations, but unforseen bugs would always crop up.  Despite the near certainty of problems, he programed a flight path through the tunnels that circled around the park at a health distance and then approached the complex from a route not covered by the Demount Building.  The weather would degrade sensor performance - but not as much as it would sight.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 2, 2003)

Not trusting the situation Harbinger waits for a few minutes looking the place over.  _Well there’s a beacon for everyone in the area.  Not the subtlest person around._   Harbinger thinks to himself seeing the bright light coming from the roof.

After a few moments of observation Harbinger moves towards the Demount Building.

OOC: Can Harbinger see any place on the Demount Buildings roof to teleport to or is there an external fire escape on this building?  If there is no obvious way to get to the roof Harbinger will teleport to the base of the Demount Building near a window.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 2, 2003)

Ursus sighed as he looked up the building.  Climb ten stories up or take the elevator — snorting, he dismissed the latter — _Even if no one's here, the last thing the security folk need to see in the morning is a bear taking the elevator up_ — and started to climb slowly.


----------



## Keia (Apr 2, 2003)

_Well,_Jimmy thought, _ Looks like the woman got some help after all.  And high powered by the looks of it.  I didn't know there were superheroes still around.  Then again, whoever that is could be trouble for her as well._

_May as well see what the flyer is here for_, Jimmy thought as his mind reached forward in time to see the future of the flyer [Using Precognition Rank 5].

Jimmy will take a jog into the industrial park, past the building in question looking for others in the area [using Luck +5 for the Spot checks] and acting like a normal jogger.  He definitely looked the part in his sweats and sneakers.


----------



## Thain (Apr 2, 2003)

_Apologies for not having this up sooner: Acrobatics 10, Climb 5, Jumping 5, Knowledge (civics) (law) 3 & 3, Speak Language(greek) 1, Drive 2, Sense Motive 1. _

*"A woman, hard to tell much more than that... about my height, glowing with an inner light- Seems to be the one from the message."* Athena said, adjusting a small dial on her armoered golden belt, *"I'll be on channel Delta, keep the car out of sight... and close.*

*"Sure thing,"* Daedelus said, turnign the car into the building parking lot... the large overhead sunroof opened and Athena stood up, he shield strapped to her back she produced a small white-metallic device, *"But I'll `ave to decloak. The generator wasn't designed for continual use... Well, it was, but I'd rather not... Good luck."*

Athena waited until the car passed underneath a bit of the buildings frame before firing the grapple. Her first shot took her a remarkable 20' up the side of the building, as Daedelus continued driving on... It'd take some time to get to the roof, but it wouldn't be forever... _(Swinging +2, using full-round actions to reach the top. Normal climbing +8 modifer, if that'd be faster.)_

_(PS. I'll be double checkign my math on the shield; gosh I seem to have blundered with Athena  A thousand pardons Sen! All my other characster turned out so flawless too!)_


----------



## themaxx (Apr 2, 2003)

With Appletree gone, Winter methodically goes through the various parks and laboratories, using the various trees, bushes, flowers and even specimen as his eyes. No sign of Appletree is found, and his house is empty and in strange disarray. "This isn't right " Winter thinks, and wonders who to go to about his missing friend.

Everything else had been quiet. A lone night walker or two through the park, a small band of street punks who needed a small scare to go back to their homes and get to bed, and a slightly thrilling chase between a drug dealer and an undercover cop. Not much out of the ordinary, except for the odd dreams that came on every time Winter fell asleep. The disturbing dreams, and the disturbing disappearances. 

"A message on a vid-phone? When was the last time I got one of those?" Winter wonders, during a break to check on news and see if any progress has been made on the kidnappings. Apparently somebody knows his identity enough to send him something.

As soon as the message clicked out Winter is stock still, eyes rolled back, looking, looking for the complex, the building, and plants. Where are the trees? What shrubs decorate the entrance? Who inside keeps a flower by their desk? All of it starts accumulating in his mind, mapping out his terrain within the foreign sector of the now alien city. "This isn't going to be pleasant, but it is necessary."

A brief stroll into the park turns into a rest to feed some birds, and then Winter joins them. Soon he is flying high up, a whole flock sharing his consciousness, and he moves towards the Industrial Park. He looks around, scanning the buildings for any figures, and decides to land on one at the edge of the complex, and watch. Surely others are around. His senses become more accute, and a cloud of darkness and mist eclipses the flock of birds...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Apollo descends from the sky, and does not completely land, floating mere inches above the roof, before the glowing woman, he watches her intently and speaks softly, "You sent for me?"
> 
> I hope this isn't a trap, it has been awhile since I have been in this game... my skills may be getting rusty, but I have to do this for Danny, I just have this feeling that mortal may be in dannger, I mean my friend... *




For a few seconds nothing happens, the woman seems to ignore or not hear Apollo's comment. He notices that she is kneeling, with her hands clashed together and she is staring at the ground. Apollo also notices that the doesn't seem to so much be coming off of her as coming from within her body. It is warn, like the sun and fills him with a sense of peace... and maybe sadness. Then she looks up, and says " *Yes? Are you in need? I... I know you.... *"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2003)

_Damn sorry Victim I did not mean to miss your post! Anyway modified to include you…_

Following the computers CityMap, Security has not problems finding the Demount Building and makes it in good time. As he gets closer he notices that there is a strange white glow coming from the roof of the building. The computer identifies that as the correct building. Flying closer Security notices that there is a woman and a man standing on the roof. The woman is from his dreams that is for certain, but he can't see the man well enough to determine who it is. Looking around, he sees someone climbing up the side of the building also…

_Spot roll 17+ 2 wis =19 to see Ursus no problem; Hide/Move Silent as you fly along 15 +3 Dex =18_

----

Harbinger looks around for a second or two but sees no one. He then looks up at the roof and could teleport to it if he wanted to. On this side of the building he can't see anything that he could teleport behind though. As he is thinking about this he hears something and then notices someone starting to climb up the side of the building?! You then also notice someone flying in the air above the building. Whomever it is they are a ways off so you can't tell much about them...

_Hide roll 19 +10 for Dex =29; Listen roll 17+1 wis =18 to hear something and Spot roll 19+ 1 wis =20, seeing someone climbing up the side of the building. You also notice someone flying in the air. You can't make out either of them but you do see them_

----

Ursus starts climbing up the side of the building. The building looks pretty empty and there does not appear to be any guards around or lights coming on inside the building… he makes good time and figures it will only take a minute or so to climb those ten stories…

_Climbing roll 15 +skill 25= 40, no real problem; Move Silent roll 3 +5 dex =8,  and Hide 12 +5 dex =17; Spot roll 12+ 3= 15 not seeing anyone else yet_

----

Jimmy trying to get a reading of the Future _roll 17 +5 precog ranks= 22 (aware of people involved in particular event)_ and realizes that the flying man is one Apollo, the rock-star? He gets a glimpse of the woman also but nothing really about her. She almost seems transparent in his vision. 

He starts jogging a bit and notices a woman approaching the building. She doesn't seem to see him and as she gets close to the building she shots a grapple line up about four of floors, to a window lands and starts going up…

_Hiding in the shadows roll 10 +5 dex =15; Spot roll 8 +10 skill and luck =18, to see…_

----

Athena gets out of the car and moves towards the side of the building. She glances around but doesn't see anyone, so she shots her grapple line up as high as it will go (40' full-move), thinking it will take another shot or two to get to the top, much faster then climbing…

_Spot roll  3+ 5 =8 seeing nothing and no roll needed to climb with the grapple line_

-----

Flying along as a flock of birds, Winters heads over the bay and toward the area he believes is the right way. About a mile or so away he notices a soft white glow coming from the tops of one of the buildings. When he gets closer he can see that it is a woman in a white cloak, kneeling on the middle of the roof. A man, also with a slight glow to him seems to talking with her. He also notices a man or something climbing up one side of the building and then another man, who is in an armored suit flying towards the building although he slows as he gets closer... (NOTE I am assuming not everyone is on the same side of the building right now, rolling randomly, Ursus and Harbinger are on one side with Security flying above that side of the building, while Athena is on the other side and Jimmy is at the corner and can see her). 

_Spot roll 12 +13 (assuming super-senses are in force as you have had time while flying over)= 25 to see Ursus and Security but Harbinger is to far back; Hide 17 +3 dex +10 situation bonus, most people don't looks at a flock of birds= 30_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 2, 2003)

Ursus continues to climb the building.  When he reaches the top, he pulls himself onto the roof and sits down, resting.  He doesn't look at the other people right away, just thinking for a moment.

Despite the fact that he looks deep in serious thought and contemplation, his musings are rather mundane, dear reader!  _Hmm.  Well, if no one caught me on tape, it'll be a minor miracle.  That'd be just great.  I'd be on the cover of every single tabloid from here to Topeka.  The World Weekly News could make me an international celebrity._  He shudders.  _It might be a better choice to turn myself over to the FCSCPA.  Anyhow, that's neither here nor there right now._

He stands and lets out a rumbling growl.  "Well, I'm here.  What now?"  _Whoa.  He's not even standing on the rooftop, but floating.  Odd.  Hopefully he has a couple of other tricks like that.  They'll be useful, I'm sure.  And if they can help me find Audrey..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> For a few seconds nothing happens, the woman seems to ignore or not hear Apollo's comment. He notices that she is kneeling, with her hands clashed together and she is staring at the ground. Apollo also notices that the doesn't seem to so much be coming off of her as coming from within her body. It is warn, like the sun and fills him with a sense of peace... and maybe sadness. Then she looks up, and says " *Yes? Are you in need? I... I know you.... *"




Apollo stands there somewhat confused, but speaks softly and soothingly, "You sent me a message, and I have come, to help... and hopefully find the meaning of what is going... are you alright?"

Apollo glances to ursus, somewhat surprised that somewhere else is here, and feeling tense... not sure how to react, _By Zeus... this is a trap... well maybe not.. but it is odd..._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2003)

The woman tilts her head to one side for a second and seems to look through you. Then she nods and smiles. You can't really see her face very well as it is concealed by her hood, but she looks Asian but you are not sure; for the other thing you notice as the light around her slowly fads to a more reasonable level is that is all white... her cloths, her skin, her hair, everything is a soft pale white. She seems to think for a few seconds more before saying "*Yes I remember now... you are one of them... the new heroes... you are needed... you must save your friends or the world will pay... with fire...*"

About that time you notice a large bear-like man climb over the lip of the roof. He sits and doesn't really look at either of you right away. The woman glances at him and says "*Another one... good they are coming... they will stop him... they will stop the monster... this time he must be stopped.*" She looks back at Apollo then and says "*You must succeed where we failed.*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

Apollo floats thinking on her words, _Danny is deinitely in trouble, and most likely Athena's friend as well, what was  her name... ahh yes Nia.  This woman seems to know much about what is going on... but seems disconnected to this reality..._

Apollo glances to Ursa, "Welcome, if she welcomes you, then so shall I, I am called Apollo, yes that Apollo," he adds with a smile, still floating, "I take it, this woman called for you?"


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 3, 2003)

_Okay, this is turning into a regular party._   Thinks Harbinger when he sees the other two arrivals.  _I should have brought chips and dip._   Making a quick decision Harbinger teleports to the roof of the Demount building.  _Here goes nothing._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

Harbinger, you appear on the edge of the roof, not to far for the man/bear and a glowing man who is floating a few inches off the ground. A woman, dressed all in white (and the person from your dreams) is kneeling on the ground close by. She looks at you and nods... "*Will there be enough time? They have come... but have events gone too far? ...Oh I wish I could remember...*" she mutters. She then stands and glances into the sky at a flock of birds... and an armored man who is hovering in the air above...

Ursus and Apollo, you see a man appear out of the thin air not to far away from you both. The kneeling woman seems to know him, mutters her word and stands...

Security and Winter flying above also see another man appear on the rooftop not to far from where the glowing woman is kneeling, who stands and seem to look at both of you...


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2003)

_Apollo, the rock star? . . . Flies?  Sheeyah, right!  Your newfound abilities are turning your brain to jelly,_  Jimmy thought as he jogged closer to the building.  _And even if you did want to see what was going on, how in the world are you getting upthere.  No how, if any of the doors aren't open._

Jimmy jogged toward the nearest door to try his luck.  He'll be using his luck primarily to spot anything going on.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 3, 2003)

Harbinger steps away from the edge of the roof and away from the others in case he needs room to move.  He looks the roof over for any cover in case it’s needed.

“Uh… what’s up?”   Harbinger asks looking the others over.  “I guess I got an invitation for the little party, now that I’m here can someone tell me what’s going on?”   He asks waiting to see who will give him and answer.  Noticing the woman looking up Harbinger takes a quick glance up and sees the armored man.   “This place is getting a little crowded.”   He remarks.


----------



## Victim (Apr 3, 2003)

Teleportation.  Light emission.  Umm... a hydrid bear-human? Apparently, the woman in white had contacted them all.  Had they all had relatives or friends disappear?  Or were they contacted because they had useful abilities, and Mary's disappearence coincidental?  Both seemed unlikely.  He needed to install long range sensors.  He needed more information.  

He wasn't going to learn much hovering at a safe distance.  And she seemed to be looking at him expectantly.  He programed the armor to approach then hover.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 3, 2003)

Winter slowly lands on the roof, gradually shifting shape until he is a greenish skinned man, wearing nothing but a small amount of .... moss? Must be moss, since there is also grass between his toes and some leaves in his hair. His beard is very long, and has twigs in it. There also seems to be a seed or two, and something reddish.

"You keep speaking very cryptically, about some disaster, and some event we need to prevent. I take it this has to do with the disappearances. Do you know where the missing people are being held?"

Keeping a safe distance on the rooftop, Winter scans the group, and concentrates more on the woman who is kneeling and glowing. He tries to think if he has seen her before at all, or whether they might have met. _Dealing with people is always so awkward. So unnecessarily complex..._

After looking over the situation, Winter takes a seat on the rooftop edge, watching the rest of the company assemble. He generally is looking downwards, not making eye contact, except for his visual scans of the woman in white.

"So, want to tell us anything more? Like how we can get those people back?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 3, 2003)

"We must succeed where *you* failed?"  Ursus sighs.  _Too late to do anything now, you're here and you're half — mostly? — a bear.  Plus, Audrey's missing, so this little internal monologue is pretty pointless._

He turns to Apollo and flashes a bearish grin.  "That Apollo?  Of course.  Right.  I'm Ford.  If you don't want to call me by my first name, call me Ursus.  It'll do just as well, not to mention, I'm slowly becoming one anyway — I'll simultaneously be the signifier and the thing signified.  Kind of a neat trick.  As for the rest, I received a call — so I'm here, well, that and my ex is missing.  I'm guessing you're missing someone, too."  _Signifier and thing signified?  Argh.  It'd be good, when this is over, to get out of the lair more — it's been far too long since I've talked to someone in person._

Ursus sits and pulls his hood over his head self-consciously as more people arrive and waits for some elaboration about what he's here for, aside from the cryptic babble he's currently received on the matter.


----------



## Thain (Apr 3, 2003)

*"Sorry I'm late."* came a firm yet soft woma's voice from the building's edge, Athena stood there her white and golden armor framed by the moon, the aegis- her shield- held relaxed in her arm, *"I am Athena, you have had cause to call for my brother, myself and the rest of us."*

*"You speak of heros... and of a time of fire,"* Athena said, making the connection, *"How is it you know my... or shoudl I say, our dreams?"*


----------



## themaxx (Apr 3, 2003)

"What have you failed at?" Winter asks, looking both at the woman and the assembled crowd. He remains seated, apparently quite comfortable despite the cold night air and the hard floor beneath him.

"I too got a call, and had somebody close to me go missing recently. How did your ex go missing, friend?" Winter smiles slightly as he looks over to Ursus. _A pleasure to see another one who has bonded with the spirits. Perhaps he too understand the dangerous road that we must help man to avoid._

[Edited for clarity and punctuation]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

Apollo smiled seeing Athena, "I had a feeling you would show up," he turned to those gathered and nodded at the motely crew, "I assume we have a common bond, and this woman has brought us here for a common purpose, that together we could succeed, and perhaps complete what they could not.  I m as much in the dark as all of you, but I think we have a common purpose, perhaps we shoul work together, and find a way to bring whatever calamity is about to befall us, to a halt."

_Not bad, though I wish I knew more, but we are all here for a purpose, and Athena I am familiar with, but the rest, who knows, but they seem like they lost someone as well... and this woman I suspect has contacted similar heroes..._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

Jimmy walks to one of the side doors (hmm not sure if you could use luck for this, very little chance someone would leave a door open BUT I would agree that if you wanted to use your luck AND spend a Hero Point, the door to the side stairwell is open and it runs all the way to the roof. NOTE about Hero Points. Depending on how long each Issue last, you will get them back each issue or every other Issue. Sound good? I will hold off to find out if you want to spend the Hero Point before telling you if the door is open or not...) 

----

The strange woman looks at each of you as you appear around the rooftop. While you can't really see her face as it is partly hidden behind her hood, you do see that she is all white - her hair, her skin, her cloths all glow with a soft white light from inside her. The glow seems to fad as she nods and stands says "*It is time... I'm sorry that I can't remember everything... what went wrong all those many years ago... I only know that you have to stop the monster... his allies are close and if you fail, the world will pay... with fire...*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

Apollo listens, _I don't like the sound of this fire business..._, "Don't worry we will stop these monster, and his allies, we won't let the world suffer with fire..."


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2003)

(OCC:  Oops, poor wording on my part, he was just seeing if it would be unlocked because that would be 'lucky,' not actually using his luck power.  He'll use that for spotting, for now).

Jimmy tried the side door to no avail, then turned his back to it to ponder his situation.  He looked around the area to see if anyone was looking. _No easy way up to the rooftop. . . . hmmm . . . I wonder if I run fast enough I can ignore gravity for a moment or two.  That should be enough time for me to get to the top of the building.  If not, the fall should hurt too much - and I know I heal rather fast._

Jimmy stood at the bottom of the building and breathed several in and out breaths (like a diver) psyching himself out to try this stunt and slowing time down 3.2..1.

(OCC: He'll try running up to wall, trying to get to the top as soon as possible.)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

Jimmy takes a step or two back and then in a burst of speed runs up the wall... and appears on the roof almost out of no-where as far as the others are concerned. He sees a number of strangely dressed men, and two women here. One of the women is clearly the woman of your dreams... and with a strange flash of insight you know that you have seen her before. You don't remember where or when but you have seen this woman before! She looks at you, signs in relief and says "*Good, you are all here... just in time... save your friends, save the others, save the world... please.  If I am allowed I will try and help you again... but for now... you must work together or all is lost...*"

With that the strange woman in white starts to fad, becoming transparent and disappearing. Almost as the same moment that she disappears, you all hear an explosion within the compound next to the building you are all standing on. Looking over you see a LAV (low-altitude vehicle) Security Car about 1000 or more feet away, trailing smoke and fire as it is seems to be get hit multiple times (from fire and maybe blaster cannon shots) and explodes in mid-air. At the same time the lights within the compound all go dark. Small arms blaster fire can be hear coming from within the compound… a small battle has obviously broken out over there! 

Looking quickly around, you can see there are a couple of buildings in between you and where the shots are coming from and the compound is surrounded by a 15ft tall thick wire fence; with signs every 20 or so feet stating…(for those who can see in the Dark Vision, as right now the lights over the signs have all gone black)

*Wellingford Complex
Private Property
Danger, Lethal Electric Fence
Stay Out*

Actions? Reactions?

[Quick NOTES - Security, a quick call up from your onboard computer will note that this is the Wellingford Complex, a noted Think Tank group of researchers here in Freedom City. Your CityMap will give an overview of the compound and the buildings. The LAV SC exploded somewhat in the middle of the compound. Most of the buildings are 10-12 stories high, fairly thick (100-150 feet) and are "L" or "H" shaped]


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2003)

As the woman began to fade away, Jimmy squinted his eyes trying to focus and keep her in his memory. "Wait . . . I have questions . . ." he said disappointedly at the end.  Then he fully realized the number of strange looking individuals standing or hovering there on the roof.

"Uhmmm, hi?" Jimmy said in a half-question as the explosion rocked the building nearby._  Wow, a lot more people here than I thought . . . now what_ Jimmy thought.

James is wearing a green hooded sweatshirt and green jogging pants that say in bold letters "Florida."  He stands about 5'9" 160lbs with black hair and violet eyes.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 3, 2003)

Winter stands, looks around briefly, peering into the darkness with apparent ease, and then takes a short hop over the edge of the building.

A slight shimmer of yellowish light peeks up from the ledge that Winter recently departed, and looking over one can see an amorphous shape of yellow-green *something*, floating in the air and heading directly toward the explosion and the blaster fire. As the mass of energy gets closer, moving swifter now, it fades from view, obscured by a darkness just as strange and out of place as the light it was recetly emitting.

Winter closes on the building, creating a small amount of darkness around him so as to hide his rather embarassing form. He also prepares himself for the situation, making sure to keep his eyes and ears keen. _Someone important might be in there. I guess I'll just have to immobilize them_.

As he approaches, he will periodically switch his senses to those of the surrounding plants, to get a different perspective on the field and to see if there are any he can use to help stop the combat.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

_This is just great... time to act... uhh heroes assemble.. nah to cheezy..._

Apollo seeing Winter head for the building, looks to those gathered, "Lets go... we should try and stop the loss of life... and I think it would be behoove us, to not kill anyone... but lets protect the innocent," he adds quickly, "Who needs a lift?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 4, 2003)

Ursus growls as the woman fades away.  "Hey!  Wait a minute.  Damn it —"  And she's gone.

Explosion.  Staccato gun fire.  Power out.  _Damn_.  A blink and his eyes adjust.  "If we're going to do this thing, let's do it.  I'll take a lift if you're offering.  As for protecting the innocent, that's always a nice plan — but who's really innocent?"


----------



## Victim (Apr 4, 2003)

Hastily activating the external speaker: "Wait, I - we - need some answers.  Dang it!"  She disappeared.  Now he had more questions than he'd started with.  Failure years ago?  The world will pay with fire?  If she could reach into dreams and glow, she had powers.  Only one tragedy was coming to mind.  Dang.

BOOM!!!!!  A LAV exploded.  The power was cut.  Blasters were unleashed.

"I'm pretty sure that we use lethal force legally as long as the attackers pose some threat to us or people near by.  Since they seem to be using heavy blaster cannons, that probably isn't an issue.  But we information, so killing them all would be pointless.

Wait, you two aren't really Greek gods, are you?"

Then Security flies in the direction of the firefight, climbing as he goes.  Attack from above so attacks that miss hit the ground instead of another building - and might cause splash damage to the person he missed.  He should probably change the status of the other people the woman called to friendlies, so the FCS would avoid shooting them - unless he used an override.  Optical interfaces were great.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

Apollo nods, "I am that *Apollo*, and if we are going to help we need to do it quickly, despite your claims, we don't have to kill these attackers, i won't lower myself to their level..."

Apollo floats, "If no one needs a lift, then I suggest we follow, the other hero... he is already on his way..."


----------



## Thain (Apr 4, 2003)

> "Wait, you two aren't really Greek gods, are you?"




*"Not anymore; we'll cover that later."* laughed Athena, as she began a sprint towards the edge of the roof, her natural speed and grace evident in each step, *"Apollo, be a dear and catch me before Hades does?"*

And with that, she jumped off the edge of the building, fliping over once, twice, and strapping her shield to her back as she falls...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Not anymore; we'll cover that later." laughed Athena, as she began a sprint towards the edge of the roof, her natural speed and grace evident in each step, "Apollo, be a dear and catch me before Hades does?"
> 
> And with that, she jumped off the edge of the building, fliping over once, twice, and strapping her shield to her back as she falls... *




"Off to the fight once more!" Apollo flies forward and catches Athena and flies towards the disturbance, "always have to be dramatic eh?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Apollo said_
> *"If no one needs a lift, then I suggest we follow, the other hero... he is already on his way..." *




You hear Ursus cough.  "I may only be a bear, but I still need a lift.  Unless I've also grown wings."  He shows all his teeth in a hillarious grin.

*OOC*: _Must have posted at the same time; I'm the last post on the previous page.  Look back to page one to hear Ursus say, "I'll take a lift if you're offering."  _


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 4, 2003)

As Apollo flies away, Ursus roars.  "Hey now!"  Sighing, he mutters something about being surprised one could ignore a bear, and begins to climb down the building.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *As Apollo flies away, Ursus roars.  "Hey now!"  Sighing, he mutters something about being surprised one could ignore a bear, and begins to climb down the building. *




_*OOC:* LOL not intentional, and I doubt Apollo could carry you, only a 14 strength, I think, not so strong, wiry, but not so brawny _


----------



## Victim (Apr 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Apollo nods, "I am that Apollo, and if we are going to help we need to do it quickly, despite your claims, we don't have to kill these attackers, i won't lower myself to their level..."
> 
> Apollo floats, "If no one needs a lift, then I suggest we follow, the other hero... he is already on his way..." *




"What, you won't lower yourself to the level of a police officer?  Some people are just too dangerous for society to safely handle."

Hmm.  Maybe he should have picked up the bear guy, Ursus.  But then he'd have to circle back, fly him over to the battle while presenting a great 2 for 1 target, and then land, which would expose him to close range fire.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 4, 2003)

Harbinger watches as the woman fades away.   _Well this was quite informative… not. _  He thinks.  As the others begin to move off in the direction of the gun fire Harbinger wonders what he should do next.  Seeing the bear-man left behind Harbinger decides.

“Hey, I can’t fly but I can help you get down if you like.”  Harbinger says to the bear-man before he starts climbing down the wall.   “I’m not sure I caught your name but I’m called Harbinger.”  If Ursus agrees Harbinger will look for a good spot in the compound on the ground past the fence, and grab Ursus’ arm.   “Hang on this will take just a second.” He says and then teleports.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 4, 2003)

OOC: Just an FYI Florida States colors are black and garnet.  The suit would probably be garnet with black trim and the indian head logo.


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

OCC:  I guess I used Florida's colors then.  I was just guessing the colors, but you're right.  I'll remove the state from the post earlier to get everything to be correct.

"Suppose you could take one more on your journey?" Jimmy asks the one called Harbinger. _What have I gotten myself into?_ he thought.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 4, 2003)

Winter, the amorphous shape of yellow-green something floating in the air, heads toward the explosion and the sounds of blaster fire. Concentrating on the living things around him, Winter can get a few glimpses of the scene in front of him... he see what appear to be 4 or 5 security guards hiding behind jeeps or cars firing pulse blasters at a couple of different strange looking people. One flying into vision out of no where, landing on one of the guards and almost squashing him flat. The man is dressed like a street punk but has ridiculously heavy looking shoes on. Another figure that you get a glimpse of is a huge hulking man, who looks to be make out of grey stone. He charges one of the cars that the guards are hiding behind and knocks it out of his way as if brushing a small chair out of the way. Then to your horror he grabs the two guards up in his hands. The guards scream and then burst into flames while the huge guys laughs in glee. 

_It will take you at least another round to get around the buildings to where this is all happening._

----

Apollo grabs Athena's hand and starts flying in the direction of the explosions. As you get closer you both can hear sporadic blaster fire coming from the streets below. Depending on how you want to approach will determine what you see (want to come in high, low, from around a building? Unless you tell me you are using "spiriting speed" I assume that you are not as you would leave you flat-footed)

---

Security fires up his rockets and flying into the sky, high over head. Looking around he sees smoke coming from where the LAV crashed and what looks to be fire coming from the ground below (Again, unless you tell me you are using "spiriting speed" I assume that you are not as you would leave you flat-footed so it will take you another round to get high overhead to be able to see down between the building very well where the fighting is taking place right now)

_Spot roll 6 +2 wis= 8_

---

Harbinger touches Ursus and Jimmy (if you want to, with T-port 10 you can carry 500lbs when teleporting) and they all appears down on the group just past the fence. You all figure that there is a building or two between you and where the blaster fire is coming from. Harbinger you can see maybe 400 feet down the street to another corner if you wish to get closer that way...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 4, 2003)

"Harbinger, I'm Ursus.  Let's go."  He sounds very confident, despite the fact that he has no idea exactly what teleporting entails.


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

More than a little wild eyed, Jimmy feels like little pieces of himself are still up on the rooftop.  _Okay, a rock star, a woman dressed in his style, a bear, an armored man, a glowing green something that was just a man gone to nature, and a guy that can teleport.  What have I gotten myself into?_  James thought.  _My parents apparently did stuff like this and I suppose the only way I'm going to get information on what happened to them is by pulling my weight.  But I don't think my little talents can compare to what I'm seeing._

"Hi, there," Jimmy said and tried to smile.  "I'm James, good to meet you, Ursus, Harbinger.  You guys do this stuff alot?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 4, 2003)

"Hi, James.  Truth be told, this is all new to me.  I spend most of my time trying to avoid people who want to put me in zoos or labs."  Bearish smirk.  My what big teeth you have.  "I'm here because my ex-gir— because an old friend has gone missing."


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

"Huh, a detective I had looking into my past has been missing for a couple of days.  Wouldn't it be ironic if their disappearances were related?  . . . *pause* . . .  (double-take look of realization as brain catches up to situation) Wait a minute!  You mean they are related and the woman was warning us about that?  Holy crap!" James exclaimed, realizing the call he got was meant for him.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 4, 2003)

“Hey James, Ursus.  No I’m new to this too.”  Harbinger responds to James inquiry.  “It does appear that we’re all missing a friend and if you can believe what the mystery lady says they’re all connected somehow.” 

Harbinger takes a few seconds to orient himself.  “Hold on a second, I think I can get us closer.”   Grabbing James and Ursus’ arms again he teleports the 400’ to the corner.  “Be careful, we don’t know what’s going on around here.”   Harbinger warns the other two.  Holding out his hand a pulse blaster appears from out of nowhere.  Harbinger then heads for the sound of battle keeping an eye out for any danger.

OOC: This pulse blaster is set to do stun damage only since Harbinger has a choice between stun and lethal.


----------



## Victim (Apr 5, 2003)

OOC: I should probably have 11 Spot with Super Senses +3.

Security continues his climb, heading towards the battle.  Hopefully the security guards wouldn't all dead by the time he got arrived.  "Arm Stun.  Load Tangle rounds."  He needed whoever was responsible alive.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 5, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Then to your horror he grabs the two guards up in his hands. The guards scream and then burst into flames while the huge guys laughs in glee.  *




Seeing this is too much, and Winter steels himself for what will become a lethal battle. _Such disregard for life cannot be tolerated._

During the round that he flies towards the scene (going through buildings and other structures if necessary), Winter maintains the darkness around himself and prepares to blast the huge man with a beam of radiation as soon as he gets a clear line of sight. He will try to stay about 30 feet off the ground, and do his best to distract the hulking thing from the security guards.

"Don't think you can get away with that..." he says to himself, approaching before the others have had a chance to get too near.

Winter also scans the area, searching for reinforcements, weapons or other elements of the fight that may interfere.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2003)

Apollo will approach from on high, perhaps 60 feet above the ground, ready to drop Athena at a safe hieght upon the vile miscreants threatening life and limb...

"So how high can you fall again without sustaining harm?" Apollo remarks.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 5, 2003)

Ursus grunts a "thank you" to Harbinger and starts to trot after him towards the sounds of battle.


----------



## Keia (Apr 5, 2003)

Jimmy took a look around from their current (final) teleport location, absorbing everything that's happening - almost amazed at the conflict.  He then gets a little nervous and looks around the area beyond the fight to see if anyone else is watching or coming into join. 

(Ooc:  Jimmy will use luck for defense if necessary, otherwise it will go into spot.)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 5, 2003)

Flying through buildings at top speed, Winter appears in a small courtyard... and in the middle of a heated battle! Below (about 30' below you and maybe 50' away) he sees the large rock man tossing the two dead and burnt guards away as if they were so much trash. You hear him laughing and say "*HAHA this is more like it... Brimstone is going burn this place down to the ground baby!*" with that you see flames shot from his hand and hit a parked LAV about 60 or so feet away from him. The LAV explodes and flips over in the air. Winter also sees the man with thick shoes jump to the top of the 10 story building next door without breaking a sweat. He then noticed that on the building on the opposite end of the street their seems to be a black mass, like a thick shadow about half way up on the side of the building. The shadow is at least 30 feet across and for all his senses he can not see though it. It is not moving...

_Spot roll 18 +13 =31 total_ 

---

Harbinger, Ursus and Jimmy all hear the sounds of battle coming from around the corner of the building that Harbinger just teleported them to. Peering around the building they see a large courtyard with a large man about 150' away shotting a parked LAV as it explodes and flip over in the air. Down a different side street they see a woman some 180' away charging a group of four or five guard armed with multi-pulse blaster firing into her wildly. She laughs and seems to glow for a second with each hit. "*How about some more of that boys... it feels great... let a lady return you the favor...*" with that she hits the ground with both of her fists and the shock-wave from this hit knocks all the gruards over and even you feel the ground move a bit under your feet.

_no need for spot rolls to see what you all do and there is not much else to see so..._ 

----

Apollo and Athena fly between the buildings quickly and can hear the sounds of battle just ahead. They notice Harbinger, Ursus and Jimmy appear in front of them at the corner of the next building. While these side streets are dark, the courtyard ahead is light with fires. You both hear a large explosion but you have not quit gotten around the buildings to see what there...

---

Security flying high scans the courtyard below and sees a large man shotting fire out of his hands (you are about 200ft above and away from this guy). A quik scan around the area, and he also notes a man landing on a building below him, about 100ft. He is wearing street like cloths and a baseball cape. You also notice he is wearing really heavy looking shoes (they are so big it just sticks out in your mind). He looks around but seems to be looking at the street below and does not see you at all.

_Spot 15 +5 =20 roll. Man with big shoes, spot roll 3 +3 =6_ 

OK at this point I want you all to declear your actions as it were. I will post initiative after that. Basically as you are all over the place you can't really coordinate your actions.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2003)

_Apollo will use Leadership this round for Athena and himself... Apollo uses free actions to activate his Force Field, and his Mental Shield, and approaches with caution, 2 normal moves forward at 55 feet apiece, totalling 110 feet._

Apollo charges forward as his form glows with the power of the Gods, trying to get the site of the explosion into sight, he looks down to Athena, "You hit them low, and I will hit them high, and somewhere in between we shall meet, hmm reminds of me a song..." he looks forward determined.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 6, 2003)

Ursus growls and then darts off towards the woman and the guards.  When he gets close enough, he'll pounce at her and try to grapple.  "I'm after the woman.  Those just aren't fair odds!"

*OOC*: Charge and grapple, basically.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 6, 2003)

Not sure what is going on but seeing two paranormals attacking the compound Harbinger decides to lean towards the side of caution for the moment.  Using the corner he is at as cover Harbinger takes two rapid shots at the large man destroying the LAV 150’ away. 

OOC: using Rapid Shot  -2 for each shot, -2 for medium range.  That will give me a +6 to hit for each shot at +10S damage for each hit.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 6, 2003)

_Odd, that spot. I'll have to see what is wrong. Something strange, if I cannot even see into the darkness. _

"Enough of that. Go back to the fires that spawned you, abomination!" cries Winter, hate in his voice yet with volume no louder than normal speech. With that, he concentrates his energy, and his anger, and pushes a pulse of radiation at the fiery thing. Winter then moves towards the strange shadow to get a closer look, and feels around for any plants that might aid him in seeing or stopping this fight.

[*OOC*: Even with Darkvision I can't see him? Also, I'm not sure what the range increment on the Energy Blast is, but here goes...
+5 ranged attack, +10 L damage. 
Move of 50', flying and incorporeal]


----------



## Victim (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks like I got the jump on this guy.  What ridculous shoes.  

Red triangles quickly bracket that punk and the guy shooting fire.  Hostile targets.  Security quickly brings the rail cannon - comprising of most of suit's left arm - to bear on the guy on the roof.  Each individual tangle round, because the relatively small caliber on the cannon, had a pretty negligible effect.  However, firing many rounds a second could hold many vehicles in place.  The computer quickly computed a firing solution, and he engaged full recoil compensation, although it would some altitude and make him a stationary target.  Two bursts ought to glue this punk to the roof.

[OOC: Snare +10, range increment 150 ft.  All out attack +3, Rapid Shot -2/-2.  Att: +15/+15, Def 10]


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2003)

Jimmy looked around from where the stood, absorbing everything that was happening - almost amazed at the conflict. He then got a little nervous and looked around the area beyond the fight to see if anyone else was watching or was preparing to join in. 

(Ooc: Jimmy will use luck for defense if necessary, otherwise it will go into spot.)

(Ooc2: Almost the same post as before, which I posted in anticipation of the results - oops).


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 7, 2003)

OCC Sorry I have not posted before now. I will post 1st round in about an hour. I am at work and have to do some work first 

So look for first round here... in about an hour (sorry for the delay)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 7, 2003)

MY MISTAKE - Range is Rank x10ft. Sorry my mistake all... editing actions for Ursus and range stuff for Security. 

_OCC OK here is Round 1 [note that if after this round is posted AND before Round 2 is posted you can spend a Hero Point if you want and I will go back and retro your action etc. Also those lower in the initiative count might wish to change their actions and I will normally allow a little bit of this._

Initiative...

33 -_Unknown enemy; hidden_.
27 -Marguess [woman knocking security guards over with shockwave].
25 -Jimmy Rocket.
24 -_Unknown enemy, around the other side of building_.
23 -Thumper [man with big shoes on].
22 -_Unknown enemy, around the other side of the building_, Ursus, and Harbinger.  
21 -Apollo
18 -Athena
17 -_Unknown enemy; hidden_
11 -Winter and Security
10 -Remaining Security Guards (3 knocked over by Marguess last round)
5 -Brimstone [huge man shooting flame bolts at LAVs]

----
Combat Round 1

Unknown enemy makes spot roll _roll 2 +8 =10, seeing Ursus and Harbinger when they act, otherwise holding and watching. He continues Hiding with result of 13 +26= 39 Hide result_. He uses his Dodge feat for general defense giving him a 27.
---

Marguess makes a spot roll to notices those heroes behind her _rolls an 18 +6= 24_ she glances around behind her noticing (rolling random hide like rolls for each, Harbinger =21, Ursus =17, and Jimmy Rocket =20 as they are the only she has a chance of seeing right now) the three heroes standing around the area. Not sure who they are, she turns on them and says "*Marguess check - listen up, looks like those heroes are here. I see three of them on the Southwester quadrant approaching our position. They look hostile, get me some backup over here now.*" Not waiting to see if you really are hostile or not, she then says "*You all picked a bad time to come out of hiding boys!* and balls one of her fists and fires a blast at (rolling randomly) Jimmy Rocket (flat footed BUT I will allow you to use your luck for defense so...) _Attack roll 14 +10 level -6 for range= 18 vs. Jimmy's Defense 16 +5 luck=21_ barely missing the hero, as if fate itself intervened. Marguess also uses her Dodge feat to give her +1 overall Defense so it is now 20. 
---

Jimmy Rocket's luck is with him as a bolt from the strange woman comes out of no where and misses by only hair; looking around _roll 18 +5 = 23_ he also sees a large black shadow or something, about 15' across, hovering on the side of the building across the street. It looks to be about 20 or so feet up (hovering over the 3rd, 4th and 5th floors in about the middle of the building). He can't see though the darkness. 
---

Unknown enemy around the other side of the building causes big explosion over there. Everyone notices a flash of light followed by the sound of an explosion coming from the other side of the building across the street from where you are more or less all at right now.
---

Thumper (guy with big shoes) tries to spot who Marguess is talking about _Spot roll 11+ 3 =14, Security above is not really trying to hide but getting bonuses for range gets a 10 +3 +4= 17 hide_ and doesn't see any of them or anyone above him either. He does see a weird greenish cloud though and says "*What the heck is that? Thumper check, see something over Brimstone; don't likes the looks of this bossman, going to get a better look.*" Thumper then makes a double move jumps 90ft across to the other building near by, trying to get a better angle on what the cloud is [ICK - Security, Thumper is now about 150' away from you if you wish to continue with your action; he still does not seem to notice you]
----

Looking at who has the highest Initiative modifier for all the tied actions on 22…

Harbinger fires on the big guy (Brimstone) with two shots _Attack roll 13 +6 =19 a hit; and roll 10 +6 =16 a hit!_, hitting squarely each time. The monster says "*Hey! Who shooting at me?*" but otherwise doesn't seem to suffer any effects [OoCK - Brimstone has a Protection level of 12 so he ignores the damage]

Ursus makes a Full move (120ft) towards Marguess. She is now 60ft away, but Ursus loses his Dex modifier to DEF and now has a 15.

Unknown enemy comes flying around the corner of the building from where the explosion came from, making a double move but retaining his Defense (100ft). DeathKnight looks around to see what is happening; roll 1 +9 =10, not really seeing anyone; so he holds his action and free action to says "*Listen up team, we need to take these fools out now, hit them hard and hit them fast!*" using his Leadership feat to give everyone on the team that he can communicate with (all but Brimstone are wearing Radio broadcast/hearing micks) a +1 to their rolls. DeathKnight will assign himself a +1 Defense for Aerial Combat (Defense is now 19). DeathKnight looks like he is wearing an advanced suit of platemail armor, and he is carrying what looks to be a broadsword in one hand...
----

Apollo drops Athena to the ground (she lands easily) and flies around the corner of the building into the courtyard. He makes his spot roll _19 +0 =19_ seeing Brimstone on the ground about 90ft away, Marguess about 160ft away and DeathKnight flying in the air above him about 100ft away. DeathKnight spots Apollo at the same time and says "*There is one of them! Blast em somebody!*"
----

Athena comes around the side of the building with a double move action, and notices DeathKnight about 160ft above and away from her. She also sees Marguess (about 170ft) and Brimstone (about 90ft) standing at the street level. _[OCC not sure what you are doing this round Thain, so I will assume that you are assessing the situation, no one is attacking you this round]_.
----

Unknown enemy stays hidden, holding her action _Hiding roll 11 +24 =35_ and looking around _Spot roll 5 +12 +1 from leadership =18_. She thinks _Well now who is that glowing man, he looks pretty… oh I HATE PRETTY!_ but she stays hidden, waiting to see what happens and what fun she might have with these fools… She makes a half move (8ft so as not to get any penalty to Hide) to try and fly closer to Apollo location…or at least underneath him.
----

Winter fires a blast of radiation at the back of the large Brimstone _Attack roll 9 +5 +2 flanking bonus = 16 a hit!_ but again the blast seems to have no effect on the stoneman "*ARG, why is anyone attacking me! I am invincible!*" (OCC - Yes the shadow is immune to your sight, even with DarkVision!).

Security seeing his foe jump to a different building AND another flying armored person come around the building assesses his situation (up to you I am just posting this depending on what you want to do). Neither of them (Thumper or DeathKnight) seem to have noticed him in the air above (they are both about 150ft away)

Security also notices the big brick the others are blasting and unloads two deadly missiles at him _Attack rolls 17 +7 attack +2 flaking = 26 a hit; second attack roll 3 + 7 +2 flaking = 12 a miss. Brimstone has to make one Damage Save roll 15 +5 =20 vs. Damage 15L -12 protection DC 18, takes no damage_. Two huge explosions rock the stoneman, but Brimstone steps out of the dust none the worst for wear. He looks to see who hit him with missiles _Spot roll 2 -1 =1_ and thinks maybe that that cloud is attacking him still "*Getting better there cloud BUT I STILL GOING TO BURN YOU!*" 
----

The security guards spend a half action to stand, and make Will rolls to see how steady they are _Roll 3 +1 =4, 15 +1 =16, and 19 +1 =20_. One of the guards turns and starts running he says "_We got to get out of here, go for reinforcements!_" the other two yell at him to "get back here you coward" or something to the effect and fire flanking blaster attacks at Marguess _first attack roll 1, auto-miss; second attack 18 +5 =23 a hit; +8L energy attack; Marguess absorbs the effects of the blast, so no effect_. Marguess glances back at the two security guards and say "*Oh no you all shouldn't shot a woman in the back now should you?*"  
----

Brimstone snarls and looks around again _Spot check 17 -1 =16_ and sees the greenish cloud above him and Apollo about 90ft away. He doesn't Harbinger… yet. He says "*What are you trying to do, rain on me?! HA, I put you away like so much dust!* and with that fires a bolt of flames from his hands at Winter _Attack roll 15 +12 =27 scoring a hit, but the flame passes right though Winters misty body with no effect_. Brimstone looks angry and says *Hey that an't fair! You don't burn? That makes me MAD!!!*"
---

END ROUND #1

ALSO - post your action for next round also.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

_Apollo continues to use Leadeship for himself and Athena, netting them both an extra +1 to all checks... Using Aerial Combat for an extra +1 to attack, using Taunt +21 on Deathknight... Activate Energy Field +10 as well as a free action..._

Apollo looks up to Deathknight, and pauses in the air shouting out, "Hey metalhead, over here, get ready for some Divine Justice!", _Taunt +21, trying to make Deathknight lose his dodge bonus, if it works, then I get an additional +5 damage on the attack from Surprise Strike,_ and fires burst of light energy at the villain, _Light Blast +10S (Dazzle Effect-Sight DC 20, Reflex Save, +11 attack roll_, his form glowing a bright gold, as he begins to really put on the power...


----------



## Victim (Apr 7, 2003)

OOC: Okay, since he's retreating for now, and since Winter and Harbringer are bouncing off Brimstone, I'll change targets.


That kind of leaping ability explained the unusual sneakers.
Too bad for him that leaping wasn't the best mode of tactical movement.  Ballistic trajectories were easy for the FCS compute; the cannon could be aimed at the landing point before this jumping punk arrived.  But he seemed to be withdrawing, and the others looked pretty ineffective.

Apparently, they didn't have enough stopping power or AP attacks to hurt the stone guy.  But he probably wasn't invincible, he just had a lot of built in armor - like a tank.  If no one else could injure him, then he'd have to unload heavy anti tank weapons.  A pair of Heavy Anti-Tank Explosive missiles - the acronym guys in the DoD must of got a kick of naming this warhead type HATE - ought do the trick.  A few twists of the main control gauntlet and a pair of tight burst HATE missiles were loaded into the quad launchers on each shoulder.

With a roar, a pair of rockets leapt from the launcher and exploded around Brimstone.  KA-BOOM!!

OOC: All out attack +3, rapid shot -2, Power Attack 5, range ?  Atts: +9/+9, not using Area extra  Based on the last range, Brimstone is about 200 ft away so attacks are at +7/+7.  Dmg: +15 L.  Def = 10.  Now with cheesy comic book sound effects.


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2003)

Dang!  The guy was like tank.  At least the blast rocked him, though.  That class of weapons could hurt him.  Hopefully, there wasn't anything important underground where the other missile had buried itself and exploded.  That guy will probably take some time to wear down.  Let's take out the weaker links first.

Those missiles will probably draw some unwanted attention.  Some smoke rounds ought provide some defense; of course, since his thermal sights and radar could see though it, it wasn't a perfect defense.  There seemed to be so many dang villains.  And we aren't exactly coordinating our attacks.

If there were no target groupings for his stun missiles, then he'd have to tangle someone.  That flying armored guy looks like a good target; we need to maintain air superiority.

OOC: Obscure 15' rad on self, blocks sight.  Either use Stun +10 missile on grouping of 2+ baddies (DC 20 Ref 1/2, 50 ft rad, DC 20 Fort) or Snare +10 (DC 20 ref, att +14 - range mod) Def = 13)


----------



## Keia (Apr 8, 2003)

Jimmy shakes himself after taking in everything that was going on.  _This is definitely more than I signed up for . . . but, these people need help and I need answers,_ Jimmy thought.

With a look of concentration, Jimmy looked to the stony bulk killing guards.  'Time out,' he whispered under his breath, then ducked toward the woman.  

[Luck on his attack, unless its needed on a damage save prior to attack.]

[Paralysis attack from Time Control DC=15, Ranged attack at -4 (2 range increments) +9 on Ranged, +5 Luck, Net +10 to hit].

[Move action 55 feet toward the woman, trying to put something between Jimmy and the black mass of darkness floating on the other wall.]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 8, 2003)

*OOC*: _I'm sorry, I did intend to give up my Dex bonus.  So that would have been 120 ft. last round, and for the next round..._

Ursus charges at the woman and attempts to grab her.  _She's way out of control.  Need to get her away from those guards._

*OOC*: _Charge 60 ft., improved grapple.  That should work, shouldn't it?_


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 8, 2003)

_Okaaay… that doesn’t bode well, I think we’re in trouble._  Harbinger thinks after seeing the ineffectiveness on his and the others attack against the flaming stone-man.  Noticing Ursus and Jimmy going after the big woman Harbinger decides to find a better position of attack.

OOC: Harbinger will teleport 50’ in the direction of Brimstone, behind cover if he can find any.  I’m not sure whom Harbinger can see at this point, but if a enemy target appears he will shoot.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 8, 2003)

_Well, looks like neither of us is going to effect each other, eh? I think I should turn my attention upwards..._

Winter looks around, and focuses his attention on the flying armored man. A burst of radiation should lower his altitude...

[*OOC*: Energy Blast at the flying guy, and then moving closer to the dark spot.]


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 8, 2003)

Editing for Security who spends a Hero point, see DeathKnight and Security's actions for revision...

NOTE that I wanted to keep the game a moving I am posting and sort of assuming what Athena (Thain) is going to do. Hope this is cool… if not I will chance her actions.

Round 2
Initiative...

33 -_Unknown enemy_; hidden.
27 -Marguess [woman glowing slightly].
25 -Jimmy Rocket.
24 -_Unknown enemy_, around the other side of building.
23 -Thumper [man with big shoes on].
22 -Harbinger, Ursus and DeathKnight. 
21 -Apollo
18 -Athena
17 -_Marionette_; hidden
11 -Winter and Security
10 -Remaining Security Guards (2 left, one is running for "help")
5 -Brimstone 

Unknown enemy looks around assessing the situation _Spot roll 15 +8 +1 for leadership=24_ and sees Apollo and Athena rounding the corner, and Harbinger firing at Brimstone. Thinking _Ah that woman with a shield and a spear, perhaps she is worthy to die by my blade._ and make a half move towards her (20ft). He is now 70ft away from both of them and keeps his Hide roll of 39 so no one sees him (half move no penalty to hide). He uses his dodge feat to give him 27 to his Defense. 
----

Marguess says "*What the heck are you suppose to be? A teddy bear or something? I know most girls might like that but I an't one of them.*" and she takes a move action to move 30ft closer to Ursus and then shots him with a blast of energy _Attack roll 13 +10 +1 for leadership = 24, a hit_ that catches him on the shoulder. Ursus grunts as the bolts burns a bit of his skin but otherwise continues advancing _ Damage save 7 +5 =12 vs. bolt damage +8L -6 for Protection for a 17, missed it by 5 so you take a Lethal hit_. "*Damn it, these blaster are worthless! Give a girl something to work with here boys!*" [ICK - Marguess is now 30ft away from Ursus, 120ft away from Jimmy and Harbinger, and about the same from Athena and Apollo. You can use a Hero point to re-roll but you would need at least a 12 to ignore the attack.]
----

Jimmy Rocket concentrates on "time-space" around Brimstone _Attack roll 7 +10 (modified by range mod and luck) =17 and hits! Brimstone gets a Will save (YIKES not his best!!) and gets a 7 -1 =6 missing his roll SOOO he spends a Villain point to re-roll 17-1 =16 and overcomes the effects_ Brimstone seems confused for a second say "*What's going on?! You all's are going to pay for messing with me!*" (*OCC* - YIKES according to the Errata it take only a free action to maintain this power! WOW… hence I spend a villain point as otherwise, well). He then moves 55ft towards Marguess (who is now 65ft away).
----

Unknown enemy around the building, makes a normal running move of 70ft and runs to the corner of the building that DeathKnight just came from. He tries to Hide and look around to see what is going on out in the courtyard before him _Hide roll 9 +8 =17, plus is a ways away from everyone so he is getting at least +4 or more to this. Spot roll 13 +5 =18_. He sees Security flying around up in the air (about 200ft away from him), Apollo, Athena and Ursus are closer to what's happening with him though (about 150ft away). He also sees the cloud that is Winter but he just watches what is going on this round.
----

Thumper says "*I'll get him bossman*" and jumps down the building and bounces towards Apollo's position, taking a Double Move action (90ft, but I am going to rule that he has to use half of to jump down to ground level). He is now 55ft away from Apollo and Athena, about 65ft from Harbinger. 
----

Harbinger teleports 50ft and takes cover behind some rubble caused by the resent battle _Hide roll 16 +10 =26 well hidden_. He now is 100ft away from Brimstone, and about 75ft from Thumper. Looking around quickly _Spot roll 17 +1 =18_ he also sees a large black shadow or something, about 15' across, hovering on the side of the building across the street. It looks to be about 20 or so feet up (hovering over the 3rd, 4th and 5th floors in about the middle of the building). He can't see though the darkness (It is about 75ft away from his present position). [OoCK - Harbinger is also 20ft away from the first unknown enemy moving towards Athena and Apollo, and about 80ft away from the Marionette, see below] 

Ursus, ignoring the painful blast on his shoulder, charges Marguess (30ft move) and grabs her up in one of his huge bear-like arms _Attack roll 19 +15 +2 for the charge = 36 ...hmm gee a hit?!  and makes a Grapple check - base attack +STR +and size modes so +15 for you vs. Marguess's +5 but she will also use 8 points from her Absorption -Boost to her Super-Strength, giving her +13. Ursus grapple roll is 17 +15 =32 vs. Marguess roll of 3 +13 =16. Hmm naw no Villain point… need a 19 to beat Ursus not liking my chances _ Marguess chucks a bit and says "*Gee I didn't know you wanted to be friends?*" 

DeathKnight looks up to see Security flying in the air about 150ft above him _Spot roll 10 +9 =19 to see where those missiles came from_. His bootjets fire up, flying him 50ft closer to Security (he is now 100ft away) and then fires a bolt of red energy from his left hand (he has the sword in his right hand) saying "*There coming out of the wood work, pour it on boys and girls!*" using his Leadership feat for the group again. He uses his Ariel combat feat to give him +1 to hit, and he uses Power Attack -3 to hit for +3 damage. His bolt hits Security square in the chest and sends the hero reeling back 30ft into the air _Attack roll 16 +12 -3 for power attack +1 for leadership= 26 to hit. Security's damage save roll is 7 +4 = 11 vs. Damage of 15 +10L +3 for Power Attack -10 for Protection a DC 18. Missed by 7, so Security spends a Hero point to re-roll damage save and gets an 8 but the minimum when you spend a Hero point is 10 +4 =14, missing the damage save by 4. Security takes a Lethal hit and has spent 1 Hero point._ DeathKnight uses a free action to speak and say "*Remlok, we have a situation out here; those 'heroes' are here. Get me some backup and we will finish them off in no time*"
----

Apollo [DeathKnight is now 150ft away from you, so I am giving you some missus to your Taunt. Of course with your roll ] shouts at the high flying DeathKnight _Taunt roll 10 +21 -8 for range (I am assuming that as sight is -2 for every 10ft I am giving a -2 for every 30ft when you shout. Sound ok?) = 23 vs. DeathKnight's Sense Motive roll of 5 +1 (ACK!) =6_ who looks down a bit confused and then blasts him with a powerful ray of pure light _Attack roll 13 +10 -2 for range +1 for leadership =22 a hit! DeathKnight gets a Damage save roll of 5 +4 +1 for leadership =10 vs. a Damage DC of 15 +15 -10 for his protection =20, missing the roll by 10, SOOO spends a Villain point to re-roll (damn not going to get it for the Dazzle) and gets a 13 +4 +1 =18 missing it by 2. DeathKnight takes a Stun hit. He also makes a Reflex save 16 +2 +1 for leadership =19! vs. a DC of 20 and is blinded (just not his day)._ DeathKnight screams "*Damn it, someone take out light boy down there, give me some backup!*"     
----

Athena (*OCC* kind of assuming what she is doing. Hope this is ok) moves 30ft towards Brimstone and throws her spear at him (he is now 70ft away), striking him square in the chest _Attack roll 6 +11 +1 for leadership =18 a hit. As her spear does only +11L it does not get though Brimstones protection (12, so you get to get within 30ft for a point blank shot to have a normal chance of hurting him)_ but does not seem to have any effect on him. Her spear returns turn her hand instantly and she growls a bit at the creature...
----

Unknown enemy (Marionette) flying towards Apollo, thinks to herself _Hey who is that woman? She is gorgeous, and the only thing I hate more then good looking boys is good looking WOMEN!! Takes this you hussy!_ with that Marionette stops (she is 80ft away) and fires a mental blast at Athena _Attack roll 16 +10 +1 for leadership =27 a hit (remember you use Wisdom instead of Dexterity for mental attack defense so Athena has a mental DEF of 25!!! WOW, but still a hit). Athena gets a damage save based on Will instead of Damage (again better ) and get a natural 20! +5 =25 vs. Marionette's damage attack of +10S so makes it exactly and takes no damage_. Marionette almost screams _Oh that pretty girl is going to pay for that, she will PAY!_ but contains her anger for now. Athena gets a spot roll to see the little mentalist _Spot roll 10 +5 +1 leadership feat +10 cause your getting attacked by her =26 vs. Marionette's Hiding roll 11 +24 =35_ but does not see her assailant. She knows she is around here somewhere, just not exactly. (OoCK - Marionette is all of 6" tall so she can hide REALLY well).  
----

Winter fires a blast of radiation at the DeathKnight who is 100ft away (and has been blinded by Apollo and so loses his DEX bonus to Defense), striking him on his left leg _Attack roll 14 +5 to hit =19 a hit! DeathKnight gets a Damage save roll of 19 +4 (he gets a -1 to Stun attack only from the damage Apollo hit him with before, and your blast is lethal) +1 for leadership getting a 24 vs. a Damage DC of 15 +10 -10 for his armor =15, and makes it._ but the blast seems to have no effect. Winter then moves 40ft closer to the side of the building where the shadow is…he is now 10ft from the shadow (and about 25ft from the side of the building) but still can not see though the darkness.

Security pops smoke around his location (Obscure +3/15ft radius against normal vision), and using his DarkVision can see DeathKnight 100ft away (obviously confused or blinded), Thumper about 170ft away, and Brimstone 200ft away. No two targets are really close to each other... and angery and the other armored foe, blast him with a missile that hits him in the shoulder and stagers him a bit but does not drop him _Attack roll 6 +10 =16 a hit (as DeathKnight is blind he loses his Dex mod to DEF so it is 16 right now). DeathKnight makes a Damage saving throw of 12 +4 +1 for leadership=17 (again his -1 is to Stun attack only right now) against a DC of 15 + 13 -10 for protection = 18L, missing it by 1 and takes a Lethal Hit. DeathKnight now has 1 Stun and 1 Lethal hit_  DeathKnight shouts "*Damn it Remlok get me some backup out here!!!*" (but only Security really hears it.)
----

Remaining Security guards, not being use to people surging off the effects of lethal blaster fire AND big walking and talking Bears seem a little shaken. One of them says "*Maybe we should get out of here Sarg? Call for backup or something*" to which the other says "*They are jamming all commlinks, we an't getting backup. You want to hit the unemployment line tomorrow boy? If not come-on, we have to take these freaks!*" and he fires into hand-to-hand combat as they don't know who is friend or foe. Two blaster shots are fired at them _first attack roll 20! +5 =25 a hit and a critical…  rolling randomly to see who it hit, Marguess is struck but Marguess is immune to critical hits so nothing special happens  No damage save is needed as her Absorption is higher then +8L so she absorps the blast; second attack roll 6 +5= 11 misses_ one striking Marguess again square in the back, and yet she seems to glow a little brighter for a second and says "*Thanks for the warm up kiddies but why don't you sent those things on a higher setting if you really want to hurt me?*" 
----

Brimstone looks around _Spot roll 16-1 =15_ and see's Apollo and Athena and says "*Hey pretty girl! You look like someone I went to high school with… AND I HATED HER SO I'M GO'IN TO BURN YOU TO!!!* and he seems to swell with power and fires a powerful blast at Athena _Attack roll 18 +12 -5 for power attack =25 a hit! Athena using her shield to try and defect the attack - rolling 19 +15 =34_, who defects the deadly blast away from her and harmlessly into the sky. Brimstone looks really mad at this and says "*I'm going to pound you into jelly for that you WITCH!!!*"
----

End round 2

Again if anyone wishes to spend a HERO point let me know. Right now the Villains have spent 2 Villain Points from their pool. Security has 4 Hero points left.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2003)

Apollo seeing the advantage, yells out, "Divide and conquer, team, I got the metalhead, someone try and disable that big flaming hulk!"

_Activating Leadership once more for any in range._

Apollo zooms forward another 50 feet towards Deathknight, and unleashes another beam of light at Deathknight, trying to take him out of the fight...

_Normal attack against Deathknight, +11 to hit with ranged, +10S damage with an additonal +5 if he hits with Surprise Strike... Another Dazzle Effect as well, in case he shrugs it off..._


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2003)

OOC: Yes, I'll spend a Hero point to reroll the save. 4/5.  Just out of curiousity, what would have been the damage on that fall, +20L?

Ouch.  Michael Evans groaned.  While the armor would prevent almost any attack from penetrating, he could still be battered to death from the impacts.  Reacting quickly to his sudden free fall, Security fires thrusters to correct his flight.

Idiot.  Don't be a sitting duck with no cover.  To rectify the lack of cover 200 ft in the air, Security fires off smoke rounds to conceal his position.  Right back at you.  A missile flies from the smoke cloud toward Deathknight.

OOC: Obscure on self, 15 ft rad.  Blocks normal sight.  Att Deathknight, Power Attack 3: missile +13L, 50 ft rad, Att: +10.  Def 13.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 9, 2003)

Seeing a new target Harbinger fires off 2 shots at the guy with the strange shoes.

OOC: Rapid Fire at Thumper, +10 attack -2 for Rapid Fire, +8 total to hit for each.  +10S damage for each hit.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 9, 2003)

"No need to stay out in the open..."

Winter slips back into a veil of darkness, just big enough to hide himself, and stays near the large patch of darkness, making him not stand out much at all.

He then concentrates and feels his arms go limp as he starts to channel his movement into the trees, flexing and twisting. Their limbs start writing in the air, moving against the breeze, and then seeking out targets. Winter will try to wrap up Marguessa, and Brimstone if possible, immobilizing them.

[*OOC*: Not sure if this is area attack or no. Sorry about the lack of rules, rectifying that soon. Anyhow, I can edit, but I'll go for just her, or both if I can.]


----------



## Victim (Apr 9, 2003)

*Round 3*

Remlock?  Who was that?  Was he in charge?  He needed to be captured and interrogated.

Hopefully, this amored guy's distress calls would draw other targets into the open.  Since the "greek god" was closing in on the armored target - and because there wasn't really a convienent way to disable the flying target without causing him to fall to his probable death - he'd have to switch targets.

Now who was going to run into the open attempting to protect Deathknight?  

OOC: I want to see what happens before Security's initiative.  I see to be the only player changing actions to react to things before mine.  Is this disruptive?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 9, 2003)

Bearish grin.  "What can I say? I like women who play hard to get?  You have any friends who *do* like teddy bears?"  Wink.  Flash of pain from his shoulder.  _Ignore that._  He draws his paw back and swats at the woman, careful to not use his claws.  

*OOC*: _Ursus maintains his grapple (+15), and then attacks (+15 melee, +11 damage — I think, +5 for Str and +6 for Super-Strength — correct me if I'm wrong).  This is an open hand swat; I don't want to use a lethal attack here.  Killing = bad move for a bear man._


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2003)

Jimmy shakes his head in shock.  _I guess it doesn't work on everybody, either that or I missed somehow,_ Jimmy thought. _Well, let's try the woman before heading back to the stony guy._

[Luck on his attack, unless its needed on a damage save prior to attack.]

[Paralysis attack from Time Control DC=15, Ranged attack at -2 (1 range increment) +9 on Ranged, +5 Luck, Net +12 to hit].

If it works, tell Ursus, "She's held, knock her out and let's help the others."

If not, he'll yell to the guards, "You igits, don't you read comics.  She's absorbing you're attacks.  You guys are actually helping her."

Jimmy will then move [55ft.] back to his original spot to find the stony guy again.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 10, 2003)

_*OCC* Really sorry I could not post yesterday, the boards where all down for me all day 
On the good news side I got FREEDOM CITY last night!! YES. It is really great, the art work is just wow! Anyway of course wouldn't you know it but the city is on the East Coast  hmmm so I will make some adjustments BUT yes earthquakes/tremors were still happening, etc.…_

Round 3
Initiative...

33 -_(ShadowDragon)_ hidden.
27 -Marguess.
25 -Jimmy Rocket.
24 -Mercury Mercenary.
23 -Thumper.
22 -Harbinger, Ursus and DeathKnight. 
21 -Apollo
18 -Athena
17 -_Marionette_ hidden
11 -Winter and Security
10 -Remaining Security Guards (2 left, one is running for "help")
5 -Brimstone 

ShadowDragon makes a full Move (40ft) and is now 30ft away from Athena, he throws a shuriken at her from out of the shadows, catching her by surprise in the shoulder. _Attack roll 4 +13 +2 flank +1 leadership =20 just hitting Athena who has no DEX bonus against him. Damage Save 19 +4 =23 vs. Damage DC of 15 +6L +7 for surprise strike -5 for Armor =23 making it dead on! So she surges off the effects of the attack_. A thick black shadow seems to form up from the wall of the building not to far from her. No one can seem to see though it, but seems to extended out from the wall about 5 or 10ft. ShadowDragon thinks, _ah this one is worthy for sure, Dragonblade with bath in her blood this night!_. ShadowDragon is hidden behind the darkness. For some reason DarkVision can not see though it. At present the darkness is 30ft away from Athena, 60ft from Apollo (who is up in the air) and 60ft from Harbinger (down on the ground).

-----
Marguess says "*You look really hot in that fur coat buddy, here let me help you out of it…*" without struggling against Ursus's Grapple she seems to flash for a second and _Free Action Marguess uses her Detect (Power) feat roll 13 +6 spot +1 leadership =20, getting a reading of your basic powers (Strength, etc). She uses a touch attack, 15 +10 +1 leadership =26 a hit; Drain - Super Powers +10. Ursus gets a Will saves vs. a DC of 20, rolling a 7 +3 =10 missing it, and seems to shrink a bit as he all 6 Ranks in Super-Strength are drained. As Protection is an extra of Super-Strength they all fall to 0. If you want to spend a Hero Point to re-roll that is fine BUT you need a 17 to success. They will return at a rate of 1 rank a turn, starting next round (round 4)._ (NOTE I have read Drain a couple of time and the wording is funky, but my interpretation of it is that at the time you purchase Drain, you define what it can drain, either - Abilities, Skills , Feats or Powers. You can Drain one of these at a time, unless you purchase the Extra - All Attributes. You choose which power, ability, skill or feat you drain at the time you attack UNLESS you have the Flaw - Limited: One Attribute, where you define what power, attribute, feat or skill you are going to Drain at the time you purchase the power. Sound ok??).  

----
Jimmy Rocket again gathers the forces of the local "time stream", this time focusing on the woman Marguess _Attack roll 6 +9 +5 for luck -4 for attacking into melee =16 a hit as Marguess is still grappled and losses her DEX bonus and Dodge feat to defense. Marguess makes a Will save of 16 +2 +1 for leadership =19 vs. a DC 15 so she is able to overcome the effects of the Time Freeze._ But while he hits her, she seems to be able to overcome the effects, frustrating Jimmy to no ends! Marguess says "*Just you wait kid, I'll take care of you in right after I put your pet bear in the pound!*" Jimmy then makes a normal move back the way he came. He is now 110ft away from Marguess, and about 100ft away from where Brimstone ends up after his charge at Athena

----
Mercury Mercenary raises his ACR-11 and fires a 3-round burst at Apollo _150ft with a 40ft range increment is -6, plus -4 for Autofire/Multifire. First Attack roll 13 +13 +2 flanking +1 for leadership -10 penalties (so +6 I will assume for the rest) =19 a hit (Apollo does not see MM so he is surprised against his attacks, DEF =15), second Attack roll 6 +6 =12 a miss, 16 +6 =24 a hit. Apollo does not need to make a damage save against +8L attack bonus because of his Force Field_ and while two blaster shots strike him squarely they bounce off his field of light. Merc thinks _Damn this an't going to be easy_

----
Thumper jumps at Apollo and does a flip in the mid-air, coming straight at him, feet first! Thumper says "*Eat shoe moron!*" and slams into Apollo 50ft in the air _Attack roll 17 +14 +2 for Charge +1 for leadership =34! A hit. Apollo must make a Damage save roll 6 +2 =8 vs. a DC 15 +14S damage -10 force field =19, missing it by 11 points. Apollo spends a Hero Point rolling a 5, but with a minimum of 12 +2 +1 for leadership =15 vs. a DC of 19, missing it by 4. Apollo takes a Stun Hit._ slamming into the god out with shoes that hit like a battle maces, but there is also a flash that causes Thumper _Thumper gets a Damage Saves 12 +9 +1 leadership =22 vs. DC 15 + Energy Field +10S -4 for Protection =21, making it by one_. Thumper then lands on the ground next to the building, about 35ft from where he hit Apollo. He is 30ft from Athena and from Harbinger (kind of in-between them). He notices Athena and gives her a wink and blows her a kiss "*I talk with my feet baby and right now they have a lot to say to you.*"
[_Darn it I went back and re-read your post Tokiwong sorry about that_]

----
Harbinger, from cover, blasts Thumper twice in the back! _first Attack roll 4 +10 +1 Point Blank Shot +2 for flanking -2 Rapid Fire (so total +11) =15 a hit! (as Thumper doesn't get his DEX to defense it is 15 -2 for the charge =13, right now) and his second Attack roll is 18 +11 =29 another hit. Thumper gets two Damage Save rolls, the first is 8 +9 +1 for leadership =18 vs. a DC of 15 +10S +1 for point blank shot -4 for Protection =21, missing it by 4 so he takes a Stun Hit. Second save is natural 20! +8 (-1 Stun hit) =28 making it by 6._ Causing Thumper to stager a bit, he looks over his shoulder _Spot roll 16 +3 =19_ seeing Harbinger and says "*Hey buddy I'm talking to the lady here, get your own date!*"

Ursus is not quit as strong as he use to be that is for sure, but he still has his claws, his immovability and natural strength (+5S), and Marguess is still grappled so he takes a swing at her with his free hand _Attack roll 7 +15 =22 a hit. Marguess gets a a Damage Save roll of 5 +3 +1 for leadership =9 vs. a DC of 15 +5S -5 armor protection =15, missed by 6 points eek, she can't get stun right now SO spending a Villain point, re-roll is 1 (D'oh) but the minimum roll is a 10 +4 =14, missed her save by 1, Marguess has 1 Stun Hit and has spent another Villain point_ hitting her sqaure in the chest. She seems to srug off most of the hit but it still hurt her. She says "*Oh now you have made me mad boyo*"    

DeathKnight says "*Keep it up boys and girls, help is on the way. I need to re-group, hold them off me a second!*" and with that he fires his jetboots to full power and slams into the roof of the building he came around only seconds ago. _DeathKnight uses his Photographic memory to remember where the building was, he makes a Charging Ramming attack on the roof, which is 80ft away from him. He flies at 100ft a turn to get ramming bonus, but only gets +8 for the roof (if he makes it though he will get +10 on the top floor to get to the next level down), and he uses Power Attack -5 to hit +5 to damage to make sure he gets though the roof. The roof has a hardness of 20, so to break it he needs a roll of 35. Attack roll to hit 6 +10 +2 charge +1 leadership =19 a hit. Normally when you are blind you have a 50/50 chance of missing but I am going to say that Photographic memory would act as Blind Fighting in this case as he is trying to hit a stationary object, meaning he gets two rolls. First roll for Concealment is a 3 so he makes it and hits the roof. Breaking test 17 +23 =40 smashing though the roof and onto the 10th floor of the building. Trying to get the floor below, breaking test 10 +25 =35 smashing though and is now on the 8th floor. His Armor +10 protect him from the Ramming damage save. DeathKnight also uses a Villain Point to give his armor the Extra - Obscure. Explained as he smashes though the two floors lots of debris and dust is throw up into the air. This is only vs. normal sight and can last as long as he wishes to maintain it or no more then a hour, but I will say it only lasts for 2 or 3 rounds. DeathKnight also get Fortitude Save to overcome the Dazzle, rolling a 4 +2 +1 leadership +1 for the round =8 failing. Already spent a Villain point for him this round so can't use another one. D'oh_ Dust and debris are thrown up all over the roof as DeathKnight slammed into the roof of the building across the street, disappearing from view for most everyone. Only Security can still sort of see him (he is now 200ft away from you AND while you can see though the Obscure there is also debris that would give him Cover, rolling randomly I get 1 so it only One-Quarter cover at this angle for you). 

----
Apollo hit hard but not out, looks down at the crazy leaping guy and blasts him with a dazzling light bolt _Attack roll 11 +10 +1 point blank +1 for leadership =23 a hit (Thumper has a DEF of 17 vs. Apollo) and gets a Damage save roll 10 +8 +1 for leadership =19 vs. a DC of 15 + 10S +1 point blank -4 for protection =22 missing it by 3. Thumper now has 2 Stun Hits. He also gets a Reflex save roll of 19 +4 +1 for leadership =24 vs. a DC of 20 making it!_ … Apollo uses his Leadership feat to give himself, Athena, Harbinger, Winter and Security a +1 to their rolls... 

---
Athena (AGAIN I am sort of going for her action until I hear different from Thain, just to keep the game going) sees the darkness where someone is hiding that attacked her and knows some woman trying to mentally blast her from hiding, plus she sees Thumper nearby, but also Brimstone, who is a clear and deadly threat! _Spot roll to see anyone hidden 2 +5 =7 nope_ Athena will ready and action and react just before Brimstone, taunting him to charge her so that she can hit him with the spear… (Athena will take her action in 5.5 this round and any following rounds so that she can taunt Brimstone and get him to react at the same time)

---- 
Marionette of course has other plans; landing about 70ft away from Athena in some ruble she thinks _You an't so tough! I will brain fry you yet!_ and tries to drop Athena with another mental blast! _Attack roll 10 +10 +1 leadership =21, a miss! Hmm spending a Hero point and rolling another 10_ Athena hears a small voice some where off saying *"WHAT, no way, this is so unfair… ok time to take out the golden boy… I get you yet you skank!!!*" 

-----
Winter moves up next to the dark shadow on the side of the building and starts to animate the trees that are still alive in the small garden below _There are about 6 or 7 tress, each Large sized with a Hardness of 5. It takes a half-action to animate 4 of the trees this round, plus Winters move action. The trees will be able to move 30ft a round. At the present, the trees are 70ft from Thumper in the courtyard and Mercury Mercenary around the corner of the building (opposite direction), 90ft from the "Shadow" on the opposite side of the street and 100ft from Brimstone when he charges Athena._

Security looks around the battlefield and can make out DeathKnight in the rubble 200ft away, can see Thumper about 200ft away and Brimstone 275ft away, and _Spot roll 9 +5 =14_ can see Mercury Mercenary 250ft away somewhat under cover (1/2 from the building he is peeking around)... Firing up his jets he flies 50ft closer to DeathKnight and sends a blast of rail cannon slugs at him _Attack roll 3 + 14 -3 power attack +1 leadership +3 for All-out attack =18 vs. DeathKnight's DEF 16 without DEX +1 for cover, a hit. DeathKnight gets a Damage save roll 11 +3 +1 leadership =15 vs. a DC of 15 +13L -10 for protection =18 and missing it by 3; DeathKnight now has 2 Lethal hits and 1 Stun hit._


----
Remaining security guards… will rolls to see how brave they are _first guard 2 +1 =3, second roll 18 +1 (boy this Sergeant is Stubborn!!)_ and the first guard turns and starts running "*We got to get help Sarg, and the unemployment line is better then the morgue!*". The Sergeant grits his teeth but does not fire. He takes a half move to cover and looks around to see if there is anyone he can hit _12 +1 =13_ and sees Jimmy Rocket and fires at him "*Get out of here you freaks or I will take you all out myself!*" _Attack roll 8 +5 =13 missing_ but the shot is to high and misses him clearly.

----
Athena waiting for the brute Brimstone, times her taunt well, taking a 5ft step back away from him and saying "*You will not hurt anyone monster, you are too slow and stupid to hurt anyone.*" _1/2 action Taunt roll 17+ 5 +1 leadership =23 vs. Brimstones wisdom mod, rolling 18 -1 =17 (not even going to worry about spending another Villain point)._ Brimstone screams in rage and charges Athena. Brimstone would normally only be able to move 60ft with the charge as Athena is 75ft away, but his hate and rage seems to spur him that extra distance _Brimstone will spend a Villain point to give himself the Extra - Running on his Super-Strength, getting +50ft move for 80ft, he still wants to charge though!_. When Brimstone is within 30ft of Athena she throws her spear at him... _Attack roll 15 +10 +1 point blank shot +1 leadership =27 a hit. Brimstone now much make a Damage save 8 +5 =13 vs. DC of 15 +12 -12 for protection =15, missing it by 2 and takes a Lethal hit. As he will be spenting a Villain point this round on something else he can't spend another._ striking him on the shoulders and breaking off pieces of molten rock that make up his skin. Brimstone howls (mostly rage not pain) but ignores the damage, intent on only one thing… smashing little girl!!

Brimstone charges and makes an attack against Athena with his huge fists _18 +15 +2 for the charge =34. Athena tries to Defect the attack with her shield, rolling 16 +15 +1 for attack focus with shield +1 leadership =33, a miss (you can spend a Hero Point if you want BUT you would need a 17 to make the roll) and takes the hit. Athena must make a Damage save throw roll of 18 +4 +1 leadership =23 vs. a DC of 15 +17L (he has dual damage and really wants to hurt her right now) -5 for protection 27, missing it by 4 and taking 1 Lethal hit._ While the blow that rocks Athena and sends a thunderclap though the courtyard, she is able to turn the blow somewhat and is only staggered back a foot or two. Brimstone in his rage seems not to notice "*How do you like that huh? You want some more?! Well here it comes!!!*" (NOTE next round Brimstones DEF will be -2 until he acts, so his DEF is 14).

End of Round 3.

So far the bad guys have spent 7 of their Villain points (I forgot they used one before your characters came around). Security has spent 1 Hero Point, Apollo has spend 1 Hero Point


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Apollo continues to use Leadeship for himself and Athena, netting them both an extra +1 to all checks... Using Aerial Combat for an extra +1 to attack, using Taunt +21 on Deathknight... Activate Energy Field +10 as well as a free action...
> *




_*OOC:* Using the Hero Point and attacking Thumper, if he makes the save, and I stated I activated the Enerrgy Field several posts back , which is in the Quote, Leadership of course shall be used... +1 to Defense from Aerial Combat_

Apollo tries to resist the attack, and strike at Thumper with an energy blast, with added effect of a dazzle eeffect added to the blast, hopefully using his *Point Blank Shot* feat to good effect..._Attack +11/+12 with PBS, for +10S with the dazzle effect, DC 20 reflex save on Thumper_


----------



## Victim (Apr 10, 2003)

Hmm.  A major battle is breaking out over there.  But he was in the best position to handle things on this side of area.  That guy with the rifle looked pretty worthless.  Time to finish that armored guy off.  His chest burned with every breath, though.  He'd have to get to hospital.  Wait, Apollo was the god of healing and medicine, maybe that guy could help if he really was the greek god.


Without making any evasive manuevers, Security zooms toward Deathknight and fires a burst of rail cannon slugs.  

OOC: move 50 ft toward Deathknight.  All out attack +3, Power attack 3, range about 150 ft.  Att: +14 - range.  Dmg +13L.  Def 10


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 10, 2003)

OK posted some upgrades for Round 3...

If you action is done post your actions for Round 4 next.


----------



## Keia (Apr 10, 2003)

Jimmy is briefly out of the fray based on his retreat to check on the stony guy.  Things have gotten too dangerous for Ursus over on this side of the building though for Jimmy to even think of abandoning him.  

_I wonder what these guys were after before the security guards showed up,_ Jimmy thought.  _Well, there is one way to find out - by looking through the various time streams to see what they were/are after.  And I guess I'll start with this lady -  after I help Ursus and uh, uh, Athena?_

[Heroic Surge: 'Stopping Stony Guy in Time' Paralysis attack from Time Control DC=15, Ranged attack at -2 (1 range increment) +9 on Ranged, +5 Luck, Net +12 to hit].

[Luck on his Attck on Brimstone, unless its needed on a damage save prior to attack.]

[Move 15 ft toward Marguesse]

['Stopping Girl who talks too much in Time' Paralysis attack from Time Control DC=15, Ranged attack at -2 (1 range increment) +9 on Ranged, +5 Luck, Net +12 to hit].

If it works, tell Ursus, "She's held, knock her out and let's help the others."

[Edit - changed actions based on new sights]


----------



## Victim (Apr 10, 2003)

OOC: Don't forget I was using All out attack +3, which cancels the penalty from power attack.  Att: +10 base, +3 dex, +1 focus, +3 All out attack, -3 PA = +14 without leadership.  The roll of 3 would hit Def 17 or 18, depending on leadership.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 10, 2003)

*OCC:*OOPS, yes you did hit then... ok going back to change it (damn so many options :O))


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

_Activating Leadership on his turn, and keeping up all his defenses, Mental Shield, Force Field, Energy Field, and using Aerial Combat for a +1 to Defense..._

Apollo glares down at *Thumper*, "By the Gods of Olympus, who gave you those shoes!  They should be shot!"

_Taunt +22 (Includes Leadership) on Thumper to cause him to lose his Dodge bonus._

Apollo flares with power as he unleashes his Divine Light into Thumper, to hopefully bring him down, once and for all, hitting him with a stunning blast, and hopefully dazing the villain.

_Attack +11 on Thumper, +10S, if he loses his Dodge bonus he gets a +5 bonus from Surprise Strike, hopefully this will knock him out _


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 11, 2003)

Harbinger will again fire 2 shots at Thumper.  

OOC: +10 to hit, –2 for Rapid fire, +1 for leadership, for a total of +9 per shot.  +10S damage per hit.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 11, 2003)

*Round 3*: Ursus will take a swat at Marguess.

*Round 4*: If he hasn't knocked her out yet, Ursus takes the time to finish the job.  If he has, he looks around for the closest of the rest of the villains and moves towards him/her.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 11, 2003)

Winter will concentrate his will on the plants, urging them to grow larger, longer and stronger. He will attempt to get them to grab at the enemy combatants, whichever is closest.

If this would not be possible, Winter will move towards Mercury Mercenary and fire one blast of radiation at him.

[*OOC*: Not sure how you are going to deal with Snaring using Plant Control, so here are two possible actions...]


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 11, 2003)

[*OCC:* As I missed an update from Keia, I am going to assume that he spends a Hero point to hit Marguess. IF not then things will change again... see below for updates]

++++
Round 4
++++
Initiative...

33 -_(ShadowDragon)_ hidden.
27 -Marguess.
25 -Jimmy Rocket.
24 -Mercury Mercenary.
23 -Thumper.
22 -Harbinger, Ursus and DeathKnight. 
21 -Apollo
17 -_Marionette_ hidden
11 -Winter and Security
10 -Remaining Security Guard (1 left, two are running for "help")
5.5 -Athena
5 -Brimstone 

ShadowDragon, looking around and seeing the assembled heroes, will think _Hmm if she defeats Brimstone, then truly she would be worth of single-combat. The others are causing problems though, especially this "Apollo"… a godling indeed, we shall see_ and with that he throws 3 shurikens out of the shadows and at the flying hero, striking him twice. _Attack roll 14 +13 +2 flank +1 leadership -2 range -4 for autofire (so a total bonus of +10) =24 a hit! (Apollo doesn't gain a DEX and any Dodge bonus against ShadowDragons attacks as they are from Surprise, so his DEF is 15.) second Attack roll 15 +10 =25 a hit, third attack roll 3 +10 =13 a miss. Apollo gets two Damage saves roll of 15 +2 +1 leadership =18 vs. a Damage DC 15 +6L +7 for surprise strike -10 for Protection =18, making it right on, and a second Damage save of 11 +3 =14 vs. DC18, missing it by four. Apollo takes a Lethal hit; he now has one Lethal and one Stun hit._ The first only scratches the exiled god, while the second leaves and ugly red-line across his left thigh. ShadowDragon thinks _these are true warriors indeed, mayhaps I should use poison against them?_. ShadowDragon uses his Dodge feat for general DEF =27. ShadowDragon also tries to remain hidden _Hide roll of 20! +26 =46_ and is well hidden behind the dark shadow...

-----
Marguess uses a half action to boost her strength by +8 and the other half action she will try and hurt Ursus with the grapple _Strength test roll for Marguess is 14 +12 +1 for leadership =27 vs. Ursus roll of 5 +5 =10. She wins and chooses to cause damage. Ursus gets a Damage save roll of 16 +4 (due to the lethal hit) =20 vs. a DC of 15 +13S =28, missing it by 8 points. Ouch, Ursus will take a Stun hit AND be Stunned. If you wish to spend a Hero point to re-roll you need a 18 to avoid the Stunning effect. It might just be better to use the Hero point on your action to *Recover* or shake off the effects of a Stunned condition, but up to you)_ 

---- 
[edited]
Jimmy Rocket focusing on the time-space around the big stony monster that is Brimstone attempts to free him again (he is about 60ft from Jimmy right now) _6 +14 -2 ranged =18 a hit. Brimstone gets a Will save roll 20! (I SWEAR!! ) -1 =19, success_ but he throws off the effects one again.  Jimmy then uses Heroic Surge to move 15ft towards Marguess and is now 95ft away from her. He again focus on the time-space area around her and attempt to freeze her in Time _Attack roll 7 +9 -2 range =14 a miss (Marguess DEF while she is grappling is 16). Jimmy spends a Hero point 16 +7 =23 a hit! Marguess must make a Will save roll of 7 +2 +1 leadership =10. Missing it. OK I re-RE-read Paralysis and I did read one part wrong and that was that I thought with a Free action they did NOT get a save, but it just they do not get a bonus to their Will save. So each round they get a save but so long as Jimmy takes a free action to maintain it they will still get a Will save DC 15 each round. Hmmm is it worth a Villain Point, the chance she will make it? Well there are two of you so YES… re-roll DOH!! A 6, and even with the minimum of a 10 +3 =13 is a miss._ Marguess seems to freeze up in Ursus's hands, although he can almost feel her eyes on him burning with hate! 

-----
Mercury Mercenary looks to see the other heroes _Spot roll 19 +5 +1 leadership =25_ and sees Harbinger about 130ft away, and Security about 180ft up in the air, and a weird black cloud about 75ft away. Merc moves out 20ft, fires two shots at Harbinger (now 110ft away; using Heroic Surge for the second attack) and then using Move-By Attack moves again 50ft back around behind the building and into cover (total Move 70ft). _Attack roll 18 +12 +2 flanking +1 leadership -4 range =29 a hit, and 12 +11 =23 another hit [I am assuming that when you use Heroic Surge you do NOT get an attack penalty for taking and extra Attack]. Harbinger gets two Damage saving throws (as they where from Surprise you don't get to use Evasion), first 5 +4 +1 leadership =10 vs. a DC of 15 +8L -5 protection =18, missing it by 8 taking a Lethal Hit and Stunning condition (unless you spend a hero point to re-roll). The second Damage save roll is 9 +5 =14 vs. DC 18, missing it by 4 and taking another Lethal hit. Unless Harbinger spends a Hero Point he will take 2 Lethal Hits and be Stunned this round)_. Merc also uses his Dodge feat to give him +1 to DEF =28.

----
While Thumper looks like he is going after Apollo he actually jumps at Harbinger! (assuming that you re-roll damage and are NOT stunned and have your DEX and Dodge bonus to defense and you can use your Evasion against this attack) Thumper comes in feet first and slams into Harbinger hard _Attack roll 12 +14 +1 leadership +2 for charging =29 a hit (assuming general Dodge so your DEF =26). Harbinger gets a Damage save and rolls a 12 +8 (-2 lethal hits, if you spend the Hero Point I will edit) +1 leadership =21 vs. a DC of 15 +14S -5 protection =24, missing it by 3. Harbinger has 2 Lethal and 1 Stun hit now._ Thumper lands next to Harbinger and says "*Damn, you boys is a lot tougher then I thought… this might just be fun!*" Thumper has a DEF =17 due to his charge, he will use his Dodge feat (forgot it last round) and gain +2 defense against Apollo (so DEF =19 for light blast). 

----
Harbinger (assuming he is not Stunned this turn) blasts Thumper twice at point blank range! _Attack roll 2 +10 +1 for leadership +1 for point blank -2 for rapid fire =12 a miss, second Attack roll 14 +10 =24 a hit! Thumper needs to make one Damage save roll 3 +7 +1 leadership =11 vs. a DC of 15 +10S +1 point blank -4 protection =22, missing it by 11. Thumper spends a Villain point (man hope don't need it against Apollo) and gets a 6, but a minimum of 10 +8 =18 vs. 22, missing it by four. Thumper now has 3 Stun Hits… eek)_ While one of his shots goes wild, the other strikes Thumper a solid blow and he loses a step or two. He is still standing but each of them is starting to show the effects of the battle...

Ursus (assuming he spends a Hero point to Recover from the Stunning effects) feels Marguess freeze up in his hands (she is helpless right now show you get +4 to hitting her and her DEX is considered a 0, so her DEF is an 11. You can't do a Coup De Grace against Marguess as she is immune to critical hits, but you could Power Attack and have a pretty good chance of hitting. I will edit as you desire BUT from you action description I am assuming you will do this). Ursus also feels some of his strength returning (this round you gain back 1 level of Super-strength and 1 level of your Protection extra) and draws back a huge fist, slamming Marguess full in the face as hard as he can! _Attack roll 16 +15 -5 Power Attack =31 a hit. Marguess gets a damage save 10 +2 +1 for leadership =13 vs. a DC of 15 +6S +5 power attack -5 armor =21, missing it by 8. Marguess has taken another Stun hit and is Stunned on her next action. Marguess has 2 Stun hits now but is not out!)_ While she is staggers, Ursus can tell that the woman is not out, so is one tough cookie!! 

DeathKnight gets a check to recover from his blindness _Fortitude check roll of 18 +2 +1 leadership +2 rounds =23 vs. a DC 20 making it. He can now see_, and fly back out of Security's line of sight (while he doesn't even look to see Security, he knows someone is still shooting at him) and he will say "*Get ready to evac people, t-minus 10 omega*" using his Leadership on his team. He rams into some interior wall _(Hardness of 10) Attack roll 6 +10 -5 for power attack, hits some random wall. Breaking test rolling a 9 +10 +5 power attack +2 ramming distance +1 leadership =27 vs. a DC of 15 +10 =25 succeeding._ DeathKnight thinks _They will pay for this damn it, no one shows me up in front of my team!_ and with that sparks of electricity arch along his broadsword. DeathKnight uses his Aerial Combat for DEF =19.

-----
Apollo insults Thumper's fashion sense _Taunt roll 19 +21 +1 leadership =41 vs. (why roll??) Thumper Taunt skill rolling 14 +5 =19, hmm a miss? Thus losing DEX and Dodge bonus vs. Apollo. His DEF =15 -2 for the charge_ and blasts him with a ball of pure light _Attack roll 11 +10S +1 leadership =22 a hit, and with surprise. Thumper gets a Damage save roll of 2 +6 +1 =9 vs. a DC of 15 +15S -4 protection =26, missing it by 17, no reason to see if he is blinded also. Thumper is knocked Unconscious!_  hitting Thumper full on in the chest causes him to fly back _Knockback 15 -6 damage save =9 x5ft_ 45ft feet and crashing though a plate glass window of the building near by (knockback normally does not extra damage, just effect). Thumper does not get up…

----
Marionette from the shadows thinks _OH I am so mad right now, one of these pretty people must pay!_ and she blasts Apollo with a Mental attack _Attack roll 14 +10 +1 leadership, a hit (Apollo's mental DEF =15). Apollo gets a Damage save, basic on his Will, rolling 12 -2 (1 stun 1 lethal, hit) +1 leadership =11 vs. a DC of 15 +10S -10 mental protection =15, missing it by 4. Apollo takes another Stun hit]. Marionette wants to stay hidden making a hide check roll of 13 +24 =37. Apollo looks to see where the blast came from and gets a 14 +0 +1 leadership +10 as she just attacked you= 25 and is not 100% sure where she is... (she is after all 6" tall and while her power is not subtle, she attack more or less from behind_ 

----
Winter makes a spot roll _roll 17 +13 +1 leadership =31_ and sees Merc run around the corner attack Apollo and then fled around the corner of the building (about 70ft away, so you could charge it and if you see him could attack him this round). He sees Thumper get KO'ed and fly back into a building. He also notices something down on the ground… a 'wave' of power or something that seems to strike Apollo from behind. While he can't see anyone, he has an idea that someone is there. It would take the planets until next round to get there but he can start them on their way. He also sees the shadow on the other side of the street (about 100ft away) where deadly shurikens struck Apollo just seconds ago. Despite his senses Winter can't pierce the darkness over there either...

Security sees DeathKnight disappear deeper into the building. The floor that DeathKnight is on is 150ft away so it is to far to get there this round and attack. Security also does a quick scan of the battle below _Spot roll 18 +5= 23_ and sees Thumper KO'ed, the weird shadows still in areas they should not be and Brimstone trying to crush Athena into the ground, while she stands against him firmly with a small shield and spear!! As he is about to head around the building to try and cut DeathKnight off, he see's Athena fall and goes into action [You will now be acting is 4… see below]

----
Security guard. Only the sergeant remains. Seeing how smart he is _7 +1 =8_ he hold action this round, watching the man-bear squeezing the woman that had attacked his team. He shot "*Put your hands up Freaks! I an't going to give you a second warning!*"

----
Athena takes a 5ft step back and throws her spear at Brimstone _Attack roll 15 +10 +1 point blank +1 leadership =27 a hit. Brimstone gets a Damage save of 13 +4 =17 vs. a DC of 15 +11L +1 point blank -12 protection =15, making it by 2._ but he seems to suffer no ill effects.

Brimstone, mad as… well hell… again smashing into Athena with his fists _no power attack this time, Attack roll 19 +15 =34, a hit. Athena first tries to Defect the blow, rolling a 4 +15 +1 leadership =20, missing it. She then makes a Damage save of 11 +3 +1 leadership =15 vs. a DC of 15 +17L -5 armor =27, missing it by 12, Hmm Athena spends a Hero point to re-roll damage (better odds then defecting the attack but) rolling a 2, with a minimum of 10 but still not overcoming the attack. Athena is Disabled_ hitting her hard had sending her flying back across the courtyard to land in a bloody pile _Knockback 17 -3 =14 x5ft =80ft away. Knockback does do any additional damage though..._. Brimstone laughs and raises his fist into the air "*I will bring fire to this world the likes of which none have ever seen! Feel my wraith AND BURN!!!*". Red-hot cracks seem to form along Brimstones body and the ground underneath him starts to smolder _Brimstone will use a Free Action to activate his Energy Field_ 
----

Security flies 50ft towards the building but still is about 225ft away from Brimstone (as he ran after Athena last round) , unleashes a savage attack against the stone monster _Attack roll 7 +11 +3 all out attack -5 power attack +1 leadership +2 flanking -2 range =17 vs. Brimstones DEF 16, a hit!!! Brimstone gets a Damage saving throw roll of 12 +4 =16 vs. a DC of 15 +15L -12 protection = 18, missing his save by 2 point. Brimstone now has 2 Lethal hits_ causing him to stagger a step or two. Looking up _Spot roll 16-1 =15_ he see's Security fairly far away in the air but his eyes glow with hatred anyway...


++++
End Round 4.

Badguys have spent 8 Villain points. Security has spent 1 Hero point, Apollo has spent 1 Hero point, Athena has spent 1 Hero point, Harbinger spent 1 Hero point, Ursus has spent 1 Hero point, Jimmy has spent 1 Hero point. 
++++

Apollo has 3 Stun and 1 Lethal hit. 
Harbinger has 1 Stun and 2 Lethal hits. Could be Stunned.
Ursus has 1 Stun and 1 Lethal hit. Could be Stunned.
Athena has 1 Lethal hit and is Disabled (she can make 1 non-strenious 1/2 actions a round)
Security has 1 Lethal hit. 

Marguess has 2 Stun hits, is Frozen (paralysised) and is Stunned (unless she spends a Villain point on her action)
Thumper has 3 Stun hits and is Unconscious.
DeathKnight has 1 Stun and 2 Lethal hits and is no longer blind.
Brimstone has 2 Lethal hit.

[*OCC:* I think I got everything there. If I missed something let me know]


----------



## Victim (Apr 11, 2003)

OOC: Security has a lethal hit too.  Oops, forgot to send in a move.  Quick question:  Who is within 50ft of Brimstone?  

While Deathknight burrows into the building with brutal ramming attacks, Security assesses the situation.  _The armored guy seemed to be some kind of leader, since he was always giving commands on the radio.  Better not to let him get away.    Flying through the air is probably faster than going through a building, so if I fly over the building he's in, I'll cut off his escape routes.

The rest of the battle seemed to be going okay.  The jumping guy with weird shoes was down.  Maybe that guy sniping with a rifle should go next._ 

Then Athena is savagely hit by Brimstone and blasted through the air.  _Maybe not.  Time to break out heavy ordance._ 

Flying on auto pilot, Mr. Evans focuses on delivering a high energy slug to the incendiary villian.

OOC: Delay until 4.  

Fire rail cannon at a vital point: Att +11 (All out attack +3, power attack -5, leadership +1, -2 range)

Dmg: +15L 19-20 

Move 50 ft up and toward Deathknight's building either before or after attacking, depending on how that affects range and LoS.

Def 10


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

_Apollo has Mental shield active which works the same as Mental Protection +10, it is an extra of Forcefield  so hopefully that evens the odds, and if need a Hero Point will be used for the attack roll... this is versus Marionette's attack_

Apollo turns on Marionette flying downward 50 feet, but not touching the ground, if he is that close, to use some cover from wherever those shurikens came from and continues to lead," One down guys, but plenty more to go, we have one hidden, who uses ninja stars, and a mentalist... take her out!"

_Leadership, Mental Shield, Force Field, Energy Field, Aerial Combat, +1 to defense_

Apollo takes aim, and fires on Marionette, "On no you DON'T!" nearly singing as much as he is yelling...

_Attack +11, +10S Light Blast, along with Dazzle for DC 20, Reflex.._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 11, 2003)

*OCC* Man somedays I am a dork... right so your DC would only be 15 but you are -2 on your save, +1 from Leadership... so if you DON'T want to spend the Hero point you missed it by 5 and take another Stun hit.  Also waiting to hear back from Keia as I did not see his updated action (I copied everyones as they post them)...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *OCC Man somedays I am a dork... right so your DC would only be 15 but you are -2 on your save, +1 from Leadership... so if you DON'T want to spend the Hero point you missed it by 5 and take another Stun hit.  Also waiting to hear back from Keia as I did not see his updated action (I copied everyones as they post them)... *




_*OOC:* No problem, I will spend a Hero point next round to reduce my Stun Hits by 5 which should bring me to 0 stun hits, on my turn, instead of spending it to reroll the roll _


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 11, 2003)

*OCC yes the evil secret of Hero Points[/i] *


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 12, 2003)

OOC: Yes Harbinger will use the hero point.

Harbinger teleports 50’ back to the corner where he started.  He then summons a blaster set to do lethal damage.   _If they want to play tough then fine.  No more mister nice guy._   He thinks.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 12, 2003)

*OOC*: _Using the hero point there is fine.  _

Ursus frowns at Marguess.  Stabbing pain in the shoulder again.  _Grr_.  He rears back with his paw again —_I'm not telling Audrey about this one, assuming she speaks to me if..._ — his eyes flare.  Flash of fangs.  And then the paw comes down...


----------



## Keia (Apr 12, 2003)

Jimmy will spend a free action to keep Marguesse in the time stop and will tell Ursus, "Knock her out, if I haven't, and bring her along.  I don't know if there are any others around who might run off with her before we can get her to the authorities - and not these rent-a-cops.  The others need us."

If Marguesse is still stopped in time, Jimmy will ram her with superspeed.

To hit: +12 = [+4 Base +2 Strength +4 Helpless +2 Charging]

Damage: +11S  = [+2 Strength +9 Ram]

Luck bonus going to damage save (for me) for the +9 damage I'm taking from the Ram.  

Damage Save: +17= [+2 Con +10 Power +5 Luck]

If Marguesse is not time stopped, it's time to try again, with Luck on the to hit unless needed on the damage save before hand.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 14, 2003)

[*OCC:* OK here we go again  Sorry it took so long, hard for me to post on the weekend (the wife thinks I should spend some time with her... really? )

++++
Round 5
++++
Initiative...

33 -_(ShadowDragon)_ hidden.
27 -Marguess.
25 -Jimmy Rocket.
24 -Mercury Mercenary.
23 -Thumper.
22 -Harbinger, Ursus and DeathKnight. 
21 -Apollo
17 -_Marionette_ hidden
12 - explosion around the side of the building where Mercury Mercenary came from (opposite side of where Jimmy and Ursus are battling Marguess, most everyone hear it about this time...
11 -Winter
10 -Remaining Security Guard (1 left, two are running for "help")
6 - _Unknown enemy appears_
5.5 -Athena
5 -Brimstone
4 - Security 


ShadowDragon think _now you will fall Godling_ and draw a poison shuriken at Apollo, the shuriken is defected off Apollo's shield _Attack roll 1, automatic miss, was using a Villain point to give him the extra Paralysis… gawd!_ ShadowDragon then moves 40ft along the wall away from Apollo and past Harbinger. ShadowDragon tries to stay hidden _9 +26 +1 leadership =36_

----
Marguess struggles with the Time freeze _Will roll 1 (AGAIN!!) and misses. Spending to many Villain points so not going to re-roll, especially sense I got another 1!! Marguess also becomes unstunned this round but she is still Paralysised. *OCC:* I am assuming you would still get a Will roll even thought you are stunned but I might be wrong. I will re-read that area again._ but she can't get past Jimmy's control of the stream…

---
Jimmy Rocket takes a deep breath and runs at the held Marguess full speed, ramming into her hard _Attack roll 13 +4 base +2 strength +4 helpless +2 charging =25 a hit. Marguess gets a Damage save 18 +1 +1 leadership =20 vs. a DC 15 +11S -5 protection =21, missing it by 1. Marguess has 3 Stun hits, but is still struggling and awake…_. While he slammed into her hard, Jimmy is not hurt by his own speed _Jimmy gets a Damage save roll of 18 +10 +5 luck =33 vs. a DC of 15 +9 =24, making it easily_ 

----
Mercury Mercenary makes a double move to the opposite side of the building everyone is fighting around. He does a quick peek around the corner _Spot roll 5 +5 +1 leadership =11_ and sees Jimmy Rocket and Ursus bashing the helpless Marguess. He thinks to himself _Serves that witch right to be taken this but if I don't do something their will be hell to pay I am sure…_. Mercury tries to stay hidden _Hide roll 15 +8 +1 leadership =24_ and stays pretty well out of sight.

----
Thumper is Unconscious, he can make a check in 9 more rounds…

----
Harbinger teleports back 50ft to where he was before. He makes a quick look around _Spot roll 8 +1 +1 for leadership_ and sees Brimstone standing with his arms raised and hate burning though him about 25ft away, and he can see Jimmy and Ursus struggling with a Marguess about 90ft away. He doesn't see where that shadow on the wall went, nor can he see the little person trying to fry Apollo's brain. The guy who shot him in the back, Mercury Mercenary, is no where in sight either The blaster summoned to his hands is now lethal… 

Ursus, regaining a little more of his normal strength (he is up to 2 ranks of Super-Strength and Protection) smashes Marguess again in the face _Attack roll 14 +15 -5 power attack =24 a hit. Marguess gets another Damage save roll of 10 +0 +1 for leadership =11 vs. a DC of 15 +7S +5 power attack -5 protection =22, missing it by 11. Marguess is knocked Unconscious_

DeathKnight moves around a bit says something to his troops to give them his leadership bonus…

----
Apollo flies down a bit for cover and looks to see the small figure of Marionette _Spot roll 9 +0 +1 leadership +5 for trees and bushes moving that way =15 vs. her 37, nope_ and is not sure where she is. Of course if she attacks him now while he is looking for her he has a good chance of maybe seeing here. Apollo also takes a deep breath to get his second wind _Spending a Hero point to recover the 3 Stun points that you have taken_ and sees that Brimstone is about to charge the downed Athena unless someone does something about it… Apollo again uses his wit to make the badguys stumble a bit _your minimum roll beats his maximum roll by a whole-whole lots so not rolling as 1's and 20's don't matter with skill checks_ and blasts the enraged Brimstone full in the face _Attack roll 18 +10 +1 for leadership +1 point blank =30 a hit! Brimstone gets a Damage save of 2 (Villain point) 17 +3 =20 vs. a DC of 15 +16S -12 protection =19, making the roll with a Villain point. Brimstone must make a Dazzle check to see if he is blinded, rolling 14 +2 =16 a miss. Brimstone is now blinded and pretty mad!_ 

----
Marionette notices Apollo searching for her while she hides behind a big rock (well big to her) but see also sees the trees and such stretching out for her _Spot roll 20! +12 +1 leadership =33_ and the black cloud that seems to be hiding around the other shadow that might just be controlling them. She thinks _Oops time for me to sneak out of here, they're just grasping at straws now… oh but I will get my revenge against them YES I will…_ With that Marionette flies 8ft (half-move so no penalty to Hide) and tries to stay hidden from the heroes _Hide roll 19 +24 +1 for leadership =44!!!_.

----  
Winter takes a quick look to see Marionette is moving to _Spot roll 7 +13 +1 leadership =21_ but can't see her. He uses a free action to get the planets into the area that she was act, and then makes a double move around the building to try and figure out where Mercury Mercenary went to. He does not see him here either, but he sees some very recent footprints that go around the other corner of the building _a quick Tracking roll (however you use this feat, in this case I am assuming you see his footprints in IR) 10 +16 +1 for leadership =27, making it._ Winter then sees an explosion happen on this side of the building. It appears to have come from the 4th floor and rains debris onto the street below. He does not see anyone...  

----
Remaining security guard not really sure what to do but when he hears the explosion around the side of the building he starts heading that way…

---
Suddenly a transparent woman, wearing a full blue cloak (with Latin and Arabic characters), appears in air in front of Brimstone. She seems to say something to him but no one else can hear what she is says. Brimstone, while enraged and blinded, calms down to hear what she is saying and then starts smiling...

----
Athena can only take a non-strenuous half-actions… she is pretty sure Brimstone is coming for her. She will prepare her shield for one last ditch defense…

Brimstone, blinded but somehow being told what to do by the woman floating above him turns towards the building where all the badguys seem to be fighting around and charges at full speed towards the front of the building _Attack roll 16 +15 -5 for power attack +2 charging +1 leadership from the woman =29 a hit. Blinded he has to make a roll to really hit, but with the woman's help he gets to roll twice, first roll 8 so no need to roll twice. Brimstone hits the building at ramming speed, and gets a break test roll of 10 +17 +5 power attack +4 ramming distance +1 leadership bonus =37 vs. a DC of 15 +20 =35, smashing though the side of the building and disappearing about 20ft inside (you can still see him Apollo from your angle but Security can't)_ smashing though the front wall of the building and passing inside. He laughs and yells "*This place is come down... or should I say its going to blow up in a big old ball of fire!!!*"

----
Security will move another 50ft and is over the building that DeathKnight is hiding in. He hears and sees an explosion down on one side of the building, but does not see anyone else. Brimstone disappeared into the building but Security quickly sights in on her and would guess _Know (superpowers) roll 8 +9 +1 leadership =18 can answer basic questions) she is incoporal or using some similar power. Security then moves down towards the hole another 50ft. He is now about about 100ft away from the hole in the building

+++++
End Round 4
+++++

Badguys have spent 10 Villain points. Security has spent 1 Hero point, Apollo has spent 2 Hero point, Athena has spent 1 Hero point, Jimmy has spent 1 Hero point, Harbinger has spent 1 Hero point, and Ursus has spent 1 Hero point so far. 

++++
Apollo has 1 Lethal hit.  
Harbinger has 1 Stun and 2 Lethal hits. 
Ursus has 1 Stun and 1 Lethal hit. 
Athena has 1 Lethal hit and is Disabled (she can make 1 non-strenuous 1/2 actions a round)
Security has 1 Lethal hit. 

Marguess has 3 Stun hits, is Frozen (paralysised) and is Unconscious.
Thumper has 3 Stun hits and is Unconscious.
DeathKnight has 1 Stun and 2 Lethal hits.
Brimstone has 2 Lethal hit._


----------



## Victim (Apr 14, 2003)

OOC: Assuming that Brimstone isn't stopped by Apollo's attack:

What the heck?!  Where'd that explosion come from?  Who was that translucent lady?  She hasn't really done anything yet, but...  A yellow box appeared around her in the display.  Hmm.  That explosion would be worth checking out.  Dang.  Now that stony brute was charging "Athena."  For a martial god, she had certainly had her but handed to her in short order.  He had to intervene.

Keeping track of everything was hard.  _But heck, it's my first real combat.  And my chest hurts with each breath._  But fighting was pretty easy.  The computer did all the work.  

Dang it!  He moved.  And the lady appeared to tell him what to do.  He quickly redesignates her as a hostile and red triangles bracket her in the display.  Well, this seems like a good chance to check out that first explosion.  Security flies off to the area where the first blast occured.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2003)

_Spend the Hero Point to remove Stun... Normal Defenses and Leadership of course..._

"Whoa... looks like the Gods were not kind to you, my flaming friend..." he says to Brimstone, "I can see why you are pissed, I would be too, if I was as ugly and stupid as you..." he smirks... taking aim...

_Taunt +22 force him to lose his defense bonus... and then strike with Surprise Strike..._

Apollo takes aim as the big lug, turns to glare at him... "Now let me see that _killer_ smile..." he unleashes an energy bolt, with a dazzle effect right at Brimstone...

_Ranged Attack +11/+12 if Point Blank Shot, damage is +10S/11S if Point Blank with an additional +5S for Surprise Strike..._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 15, 2003)

Ursus growls.  _Damn shoulder.  All right, who's next?_  Nodding to Jimmy, he picks up Marguess's body and looks around the field, perched on the defensive, trying to decide where he should head next and who needs the most help.

*OOC*:  _I'd like to survey the field of combat, get an idea of who's where and all that.  I'm using total defense this round, assuming M&M provides for that._

*Edit*: _Edited in response to Jimmy's question below._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2003)

_Apollo uses Leadership, Force Field, Energy field, Mental Shield... Aerial Combat is +1 to Defense..._

"Take out the woman... as pretty as she is.. she has to go!" Apollo glares as he focuses on the woman, "I hate to hurt a pretty face... but lady, never piss off an Olympian..."

_Taunt +22 to cause the Blue Woman to suffer a -4 penalty to attacks and skill rolls..._

Apollo takes aim, "I shall shine the light of justice upon thee!" he fires another blast from his hands, the brilliant light arcing out in a powerful pulse of divine light.

_Ranged Attack +11, for +10S unless she is within 30 feet then +12 to attack, and +11S for Point Blank Shot..._


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 15, 2003)

OOC: Harbinger teleported for a move action and summoned a weapon as a half action.  Since that took up the whole round I didn’t specify a target.  Just to help clear up last round.

Round 5.

Seeing Athena down and in bad shape Harbinger teleports 50’ towards her behind cover if possible (I don’t think Harbinger can reach her in 1 round but he’s not going to lose his dexterity bonus trying to sprint to her).   If any enemy target presents itself Harbinger will shoot it.


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2003)

Jimmy recovered from slamming into Marguesse in time to see Ursus finish her off.  _Whoa, he's strong.  Guess I didn't need to slam into her,_ Jimmy thought shaking the cobwebs out.

"The others are still dealing with the stony guy and some others.  Can you carry the girl?  I'd hate to have her wander off, when she comes to," Jimmy told Ursus.

Jimmy will them double move back to the rest of the group, looking for opponents for next round.  If he does spot someone before his move, then he'll give them a time-out.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 15, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *
> ----
> Mercury Mercenary makes a double move to the opposite side of the building everyone is fighting around. He does a quick peek around the corner Spot roll 5 +5 +1 leadership =11 and sees Jimmy Rocket and Ursus bashing the helpless Marguess. He thinks to himself Serves that witch right to be taken this but if I don't do something their will be hell to pay I am sure…. Mercury tries to stay hidden Hide roll 15 +8 +1 leadership =24 and stays pretty well out of sight.
> ----
> ...




Winter will look around for a second to see if Mercury Mercenary is in sight, and then, if he does not spot him, will fly up to the area of the building that just seems to have exploded, going up and slightly in to be just on the inside of the building. He'll survey the situation from there and try to figure out what is going on. Most importantly, he will keep his eyes open, himself dark and incorporeal, and his energy blast ready...

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


: If possible, I'll keep trying to get the plants near somebody, or entangle Marionette or any other (I'm totally confused as to where people are at this point). Lots of this stuff depends on what I can see and what happens, so if possible I'd like to attempt to edit once I know more. I will definitely take a shot at any bad guy I can get a good sight on, or entangle them, or both.)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 15, 2003)

That did not work, trying again... (not working well)

OK I totally understand how you would get confused, as I did not use stuff like "heading north" or whatever. Here is my primitive attempt at a map. Hope this helps...




.........Sc*....................................................................	
__.................. __Wt_______X_______________________....
---|.................|-------------------------------------------|......
---|.................|-------------------------------------------|.....
---|.................|------(DK)--------------------------------|.....
---|.................|-------------------------------------------|.....
---|(SD)........{X}----------------Main-------------------|.....
---|.................|----------------Building-----------------|......	
T--|.................|-------------------------------------------|.....
--[X]...............|-------------------------------------------|......
---|.................|-------------------------------------------|.......
---|.................|--------------BS--------------------------|.......
---|.................|-------------------------------------------|.......
---|..Ap...........|_______[X]__________________________|..MM
---|....................................................................................
---|................tr.................................................................
---|....(MT)........tr..............................................................
---|.....................................................................................
---.............................................................................. 
Ha................SW...........................Ur/MA............................
.......................................................Jr...............................
........................................................................................
........................................................................................
_................At.............._____________________________________
--|...........................	|---------------------------------------------------|
--|............................|---------------------------------------------------|


*HEROES*
Ap = Apollo
At = Athena
Ha = Harbinger (t-ported to this spot, where most everyone appeared)
Ur = Ursas
Jr = Jimmy Rocket
Sc* = Security about 100ft in the air
Wi = Winter (around the corner of the building)
+++
*Bad-guys…*
BS = Brimstone (inside the building)
(DK) = DeathKnight (somewhere in the building)
MA = Marguess (Unconscious)
MM = Mercury Mercenary (peeking around the corner of the building)
MT = Marionette (flying around hidden)
SD = ShadowDragon (hidden behind shadows and stealthing away)
SW = Strange woman who appeared out of thin air and is talking to Brimstone
T = Thumper (Unconscious)
++++
*Other things…*
[X] = Holes in the building (plus one on the roof of the main building where DeathKnight smashed though)
{X} = Shadow of darkness cling to the side of the building
X = where the explosion took place and where there is a big hole in the side of the building
tr = Trees
..... = Outside/street
---- = inside a building


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 15, 2003)

I want to apologies, work and the wife are causing me way to much stress today and I don't have time to update this today. Really sorry. I will post round 6 tomorrow morning if I can… again sorry…
So this space reserved for round 6


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 16, 2003)

Harbinger will take the double move to teleport to Athena.

OOC: Since this is just a hustle he doesn’t lose his dexterity bonus.  By the way the map you posted helps a lot, thanks Sen.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 16, 2003)

[*OCC:* Sorry this is not morning. Work and wife are all against me  ah I do love her but… well anyway on with the game...

++++
Round 6
++++
Initiative...

33 -_(ShadowDragon)_ hidden.
27 -Marguess.
25 -Jimmy Rocket.
24 -Mercury Mercenary.
23 -Thumper.
22 -Harbinger, Ursus and DeathKnight. 
21 -Apollo
17 -_Marionette_ hidden
12 - _Unknown Enemy_ hidden, takes a readied action...
11 -Winter
10 -Remaining Security Guard (1 left, two are running for "help")
6 - Agrippa
5.5 -Athena
5 -Brimstone
4 - Security 


ShadowDragon continues to move north along the side of the building, remaining in the shadows and move only at 20ft a round… _Hide check 18 +26 +1 leadership =35_

----
Marguess is Unconscious...

---
Jimmy Rocket double moves (110ft) over to far from where Athena is. She doesn't look to good but she is looking at Brimstone intently _She makes a free Sense Motive roll against Brimstone rolling 10 +6 +1 for leadership =17 vs. Brimstones bluff roll of 10 -1 +5 for range, etc =14_ and she yells "*He is going to try and destroy the building!*" Jimmy takes a quick look around to assess the situation _Spot roll 2 +5 =7_ only really sees Brimstone and the strange floating woman. Jimmy has is full DEX bonus for DEF.

----
Mercury Mercenary steps out from behind the building and shots Ursus twice with a Rapid Fire burst _Ursus gets a Spot check DC 15 to see MM step out before he attacks so he is not caught flat-footed; roll 19 +4 =23! (As you wanted to go Full Defensive this round, normally it would not happen until your action but I will give you +2 DEF now and on Ursus's action it will be +4 total. Right now your DEF =22). MM Attack roll first shot is 15 +12 +1 leadership -2 range -2 cover from Marguess (if you were in HTH cbt with her he would also get the -4 to firing into HTH) =24 a hit. Second Attack roll is 17 +9 =26 a hit! (Ursus is up to 3 ranks of Super-Strength and Protection, on Marguess initiative so you have it against MM shots). Ursus must make two Damage saving throw, first roll is 2 +4 =6 vs. a DC of 15 +8L -3 protection =20, missing it by 14. I am assuming you would want to send a Hero Point here and would re-roll getting a 7(minimum of a 10) +4 =14, missing it by 6. Ursus takes another Lethal hit and is Stunned. Second damage save is 14 +4 =18, missing it by 2, taking another Lethal hit. Ursus now has 3 Lethal hits and 1 Stun hit, and is Stunned._ and is hit twice causing Ursus to get knocked back a step or two, dropping Marguess _Knockback 8 -5 -5 immovability, so none_

----
Thumper is Unconscious...

----
Harbinger does a double move teleports (100ft) to in front of Athena, who is leaning on her spear and gives your thoughts on Brimstone. Harbinger still has his full DEX to DEF. 

Ursus, regaining more of his normal strength (he is up to 3 ranks of Super-Strength and Protection, on Marguess initiative so you have it against MM) and see Mercury Mercenary shooting him. Unfortunately Ursus is also stunned and his DEF drops to 15.

DeathKnight moves around a bit says something to his troops to give them his leadership bonus…

----
Apollo insults the ghostly woman, and while she seems surprised by his taunts, Apollo is even more surprise when his beam of pure light paces right though her. Even the blinding effect seems to have none on her _Attack roll 8 +10 +1 leadership +1 point blank =20 a hit, but no effect (*OCC:* reading Astral Projection it says that you are immune to physical harm and effects of the environment. You can still be effected by mental and spiritual effects. Looking at Dazzle it sounds more environmental then it does anything else so she is immune to that also)_. 

----
Marionette flies (8ft) at towards the corner of the building that Harbinger just came from around. She remains well hidden _Hide roll 9 +24 +1 leadership =34_

----
Hidden foe is hiding in the dark _Hide roll 8 +5 +1 for leadership =14_ and takes a ready action _I will shot the first person I see coming through the hole!_

----  
Winter flies towards the hole on the side of the building and peeks through _Spot roll 16 +13 =29 [NOTE that you are out of Apollo's range for leadership feat] vs. hidden DC of 14_ and see's a man or woman dressed all in black from head to toe. The person is also carrying a staff of some kind that has a probe or something on the end of it that is pointing out the hole. The person seems to be looking around _Spot roll 9 +9 +1 leadership =19 vs. Winters Hide roll of 2 +3 +8 (cover, both of you have Dark Vision so no help from the darkness for either of you)_ and sees the cloud. He (you hear a man voice) says "*Damn, what the hell-fire is that? OK boys and girls get me some backup over here I now!*" and then fires at Winter (remember that he had a ready action so he goes on 11.5 from now on) with the staff _Attack roll 10 +16 +1 leadership =27 a hit! But of course…_ and while the shot is true, it passes through the radiation cloud. Winter blasts back with a radiation blast _Attack roll 16 +5 =21 vs. his DEF 26 (using Dodge for general DEF), a miss!_ but the shot is wide and misses the man as he seems to move at incredible speed out of the way...

----
Remaining security guard sees Mercury Mercenary and fires a shot at him _Attack roll 1, miss! And as he is a Mook…_ but his blaster seems to fizz and jam! "*Damn weapons!*" he shouts...and throws it to the ground. He then pulls a combat knife and looks like he is going to try and take MM on with that.

---
Agrippa smiles at Apollo with some amusement and then disappears in thin air.

----
Athena can only take a non-strenuous half-actions… she grits her teeth and focuses for a moment thinking _Deadelus, I am going to need medical attention, now!_ and with that she throws her spear at the back of Brimstone with all her might, striking a solid blow that staggers him off of his feet, but not enough to knock him out _Spending a Hero point to give her Penetrating Attack, Attack roll 6 +11 +1 leadership =19 vs. DEF of 16 a hit! Brimstone must make a damage save of 6 +3 =9 vs. a DC of 15 +11L -10 points of Protection =16, missing it by 7. Brimstone now has 3 Lethal hits and is Stunned. Brimstone is knocked back 11 -5 -4 immovability =2 x5ft for 10ft total. I am NOT spending a Villain point as..._ Athena then falls to the ground spilling her life blood onto the ground 

Brimstone is Stunned this round, but still gets to try and recover from the blindness _Fortitude save roll of 6 +5 +1 round =12 miss_ but can't. He is burning hot with lots of energy but does not seem to have anywhere to release it... 

----
Security sees a blast coming from the hold where Winters is peeking in, and the attack by Apollo past though the woman and then she simply vanished. Athena also falls to the ground and does NOT look good at all. Security charged down to beside Winter and fires a glue round at the target inside _Attack roll 10 +11 +2 charge +1 leadership +1 Point Blank Shot =25 a hit vs. a DEF of 26 (I forgot Remlok's bonus from Dodge to DEF so it is a 26, also note that you are out of Apollo's line-of-sight, etc and will not get the Leadership bonus next round). If you want to spent a Hero Point you can, as you only need a 11 to hit him with his DEF_ but the assailant is very quick and with a blur of speed seems to side step the blast at the last second and it hits the wall behind him... 


+++++
End Round 6
+++++

Badguys have spent 9 Villain points. Security has spent 1 Hero point, Apollo has spent 2 Hero point, Athena has spent 1 Hero point, Jimmy has spent 1 Hero point, Harbinger has spent 1 Hero point, and Ursus has spent 2 Hero point so far. 

++++
Apollo has 1 Lethal hit.  
Harbinger has 1 Stun and 2 Lethal hits. 
Ursus has 1 Stun and 3 Lethal hit. Ursus is Stunned this round 
Athena has 1 Lethal hit and is Dying.
Security has 1 Lethal hit. 

Marguess has 3 Stun hits, and is Unconscious.
Thumper has 3 Stun hits and is Unconscious.
DeathKnight has 1 Stun and 2 Lethal hits.
Brimstone has 3 Lethal hits, and is Stunned.


----------



## Victim (Apr 17, 2003)

So there was someone in there.  Good thing the energy cloud guy drew the shot.  Usually, only special attack forms could hurt metas like him, or like that translucent lady.  Since the armored guy, the stone guy, and now this guy were in the building, we need to sweep through it.

Security sideslips toward Winter and the hole at high speed and rakes the area with tangle rounds.

OOC: Can I do that?  Att +14, maybe point blank shot, DC 20 ref save.  Def 13.

If not, and if he's right by the edge, I'll attempt to grab him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2003)

_Normal Defenses up, Aerial Combat giving him a +1 to Defense, and Leadership..._

Apollo seeing the chaos happening near and in the building flys towards the hole that Brimstone went in, moving 50 feet towards that location, and will try and take a shot with his energy blast at the still blinded villain...

"We need to containt the villains, some are inside, so this could get real hairy real quick, stay on your toes guys!"

_Ranged Attack +11/+12 if Point Blank Shot applies, since he is blind I get Surprise Strike as well so the damage will be +15S/16S if I get Point Blank Shot..._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 17, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *So there was someone in there.  Good thing the energy cloud guy drew the shot.  Usually, only special attack forms could hurt metas like him, or like that translucent lady.  Since the armored guy, the stone guy, and now this guy were in the building, we need to sweep through it.
> 
> Security sideslips toward Winter and the hole at high speed and rakes the area with tangle rounds.
> 
> ...




*ICK* - I think you are about 100ft from from the hole where Winter's is, so if you charged down you could see into the hole and blast at him from about 30ft (he is back inside the building). If you spent a Hero Point you could use it for Extra Effort - Movement and double your move this round and be able to grapple him. I am assuming you are just going to blast at him this round, so I will edit round 6...


----------



## themaxx (Apr 17, 2003)

_One surprise after another._
"Looks like another one is in the building, concealed by some darkness, shooting at me with a staff or something."

_What the hell is all this? We're here to rescue people, or stop people, or kill people, or what? Can't let this one get away, and I'm closest_

Winter advances towards the mysterious man and fires another blast of radiation, looking around inside the building and trying to get a feel for what is going on inside and where things are. He also tries to get a better look at the one who shot him.

[*OOC*:I don't mind not moving (assuming the guy is close by) and just spending a half action looking around, otherwise I'm happy to advance, fire and try to look around. Still covered by darkness, using Super Senses, and Radiation form obviously]


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2003)

> ... Athena then falls to the ground spilling her life blood onto the ground




Jimmy watched as Athena gave it her all to try and defeat the stony guy.  Could he do no less?  

Jimmy moved 55ft toward the hole in the building and used time control on Brimstone.  _Can't let you hurt anyone else._ Jimmy thought.

[Luck on his damage save for the entire round]

[Paralysis attack from Time Control DC=15, Ranged attack at +9 on Ranged, Net +9 to hit].


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 18, 2003)

Seeing Athena drop Harbinger bends over and grabs her then teleports 50’ to the south away from the combat.

OOC: I assume by the map you posted that Athena and Harbinger are on the south end of the map.  There’s no direction indicator on it.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 18, 2003)

Yea south is down... I should have added that


----------



## themaxx (Apr 20, 2003)

*Surrounds...*

[*OOC*: Can you describe the interior of the building a bit, and the man I'm facing? Thanks...]


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 21, 2003)

++++
Round 7
++++
Initiative...

33 -_(ShadowDragon)_ hidden.
27 -Marguess.
25 -Jimmy Rocket.
24 -Mercury Mercenary.
23 -Thumper.
22 -Harbinger, Ursus and DeathKnight. 
21 -Apollo
17 -_Marionette_ hidden
11.5 - Remlok
11 -Winter
10 -Remaining Security Guard 
6 - Agrippa
5.5 -Athena
5 -Brimstone
4 - Security 


ShadowDragon continues to move north along the side of the building, remaining in the shadows and move only at 20ft a round… _Hide check 8 +26 +1 leadership =35_

----
Marguess is Unconscious...

---
Jimmy Rocket moves to the edge of the hole the Brimstone made going into the building and focuses on the time-space around him _Attack roll 6 +9 +1 leadership =16 a hit. Brimstone gets a Will saving throw roll of 15 -1 =14 ARCK a miss._ and causes the giant to freeze in place!

----
Mercury Mercenary ignores the security guard coming at him and blasts Ursus twice with a Rapid Fire _MM Attack roll first shot is 16 +12 +1 leadership -2 range =27 a hit. Second Attack roll is 9 +11 =20 a hit (Ursus is stunned and loses his DEX bonus to DEF)! Ursus is up to 4 ranks of Super-Strength and Protection, on Marguess initiative so you have it against MM shots. Ursus must make two more Damage saving throw, first roll is 17 +2 =19 vs. a DC of 15 +8L -4 protection =19, making it dead on. Second damage save is 13 +2 =15, missing it by 4, taking another Lethal hit. Ursus now has 4 Lethal hits and 1 Stun hit, and is still Stunned (will recover on his action)._ 

----
Thumper is Unconscious...

----
Harbinger grabs up Athena and teleports back to the wall and behind cover

Ursus, is slowly regaining more of his normal strength (he is up to 4 ranks of Super-Strength and Protection, on Marguess initiative so you have it against MM) and even after being shot two additional times he is still standing. Ursus recovers from being stunned and shakes off some of the effects of Damage (spends a Hero point to remove the Stun hit). Ursus then runs and jumps behind some rumbles (75% cover vs. MM) that is about 25ft away.

DeathKnight moves around a bit says something to his troops to give them his leadership bonus…

----
Apollo flies into the building and blasts the frozen and stunned Brimstone full in the face (NOTE that Taunt is a half-action, I am pretty sure you can't move, attack and taunt all in the same round. Luckily, Brimstone is stunned and frozen so your Surprise strike works against him anyway) _Attack roll 15 +10 +1 leadership +1 point blank =27 a hit. Brimstone must make a Damage save roll of 9 +2 =11 vs. a DC of 15 +16S -12 protection =19, missing by 8. Brimstone takes a Stun hit and is Stunned again. Brimstone is already Blind so can't be extra blinded..._ And while he can't move, the blast seams to stagger him again. 

----
Marionette flies (8ft) at towards the corner of the building that Harbinger and Athena just appeared at, and she is about 20ft away. She tries to remains hidden _Hide roll 12 +24 +1 leadership =37_ and thinks _Hmm I could take out this guy no problem and then make sure that pretty girl is dead! But if he sees me and blasts me at this range I just might be toast. I'll try and get behind him…_

----
Remlok notes that his blast against the Cloud winter are ineffective, and while dodging the armored glue shot by Security he blasts him with his power staff _Attack roll 5 +16 =21 a hit (vs. Security's DEF =13). Security gets a Damage saving throw of 11 +3 =14 vs. a DC of 15 +15L -10 armor =20, missing it by 6. Security takes a lethal hit and his Stunned (unless you wish to use a Hero Point, you would need a 12 or you could spend the Hero point on your Initiative and ignore the Stunning effect)._ The blast hits Security in the middle of his chest and throws him back out of the hole and slamming into the building on the other side of the street _Security is knocked back 15 -4 =11x 5ft =55ft across the street_. 

----  
Winter flies towards Remlok and fires a blast of pure radiation at the time bandit _Attack roll 13 +5 =18 a miss_ but can't seem to hit the elusive foe...

----
Remaining security guard draws a knife and charges Mercury Mercenary, yelling "*You bastards are going to die!*" He can't attack this round, but he gets up close to MM.

----
Athena _Makes a Fortitude check roll of 18 +4 =22 vs. a DC 10 +1 Lethal to avoid dying_ hangs limb in Harbinger's arms. Her breathing is shallow but seems to become more regular and deep _if the DC is beat by 10 or with a natural 20, then the character stabilizes and is unconscious and disabled_

Brimstone comes out of one Stunned effect, only to be effected by another this round, AND he is Paralyzed. But still gets to try and recover from the blindness _Fortitude save roll of 9 +5 +2 round =16 miss_ but can't overcome the effects

----
Security shakes off the effects of Remlock's blast [spends a Hero point] and sits up, and targets the villain Remlok (who is now 85ft away) with a couple of stunblast explosive missiles _Attack roll 9 +14 =23 vs. DEF of 10, a hit; Second attack roll 10 +14= 24 another hit. Remlok gets two reflex saves to lower the damage, first roll 19 +9=28 vs. DC 20, then a Fortitude save roll of 18+3 =22 vs. DC 15; Second reflex roll 17+9 =26, then a Fortitude save of 9 +3 =12 a miss. Hmm Remlok is stunned!_

+++++
End Round 7
+++++

Badguys have spent 9 Villain points. Security has spent 2 Hero point, Apollo has spent 2 Hero point, Athena has spent 1 Hero point, Jimmy has spent 1 Hero point, Harbinger has spent 1 Hero point, and Ursus has spent 3 Hero point so far. 

++++
Apollo has 1 Lethal hit.  
Harbinger has 1 Stun and 2 Lethal hits. 
Ursus has 4 Lethal hit. 
Athena has 1 Lethal hit, is unconscious and disabled.
Security has 2 Lethal hit. 

Remlok is Stunned by a Stun attack (i.e. has to roll each round to recover)
Marguess has 3 Stun hits, and is Unconscious.
Thumper has 3 Stun hits and is Unconscious.
DeathKnight has 1 Stun and 2 Lethal hits.
Brimstone has 3 Lethal hits, 1 Stun Hit, is Stunned, Blinded and Frozen in Time!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 22, 2003)

Growling, Ursus ducks back away from the Mercury Mercenary, running as far away as he can towards the open building, ducking inside if he can.

*OOC*: _I don't think he'll make it with just a partial action, but we'll see what happens.  Oh, I'll spend another hero point to clear out that stun.    Feh.  But, it may mean the difference between surviving and not surviving._


----------



## Victim (Apr 22, 2003)

[After confronting Remlock with the hero Winter, Security was blasted across the street and wounded by the villain's powerful attack.]

OOC: Spend a Hero point to remove stun condition.  3/5, 2 lethals

The armor status for the front chest went from green to yellow.  That staff had burned through several layers of composite armor and cracked the ceramic plate.  Pretty impressive.  Now he'd been battered around, burned, and was biting his lip.  Stay cool.  Don't let pain or the enormity of the situation overwhelm you.  

Glancing down at the weapons display, Security selects Stun missiles.  Although they required rare, expensive gasses and thus he only had a handful, the dual requirements of hitting the exceptionally fast target and protecting the buildings meant that they were only choice.  He traced out two missile paths and fired the first missile.  If taser-based blast from the first missile somehow proved ineffective, then the second would be launched.

[Target: remlock.  All out Attack +3 Atts: +14/+14 (if needed).  Area: 50 ft rad, DC 20 ref save.  DC 20 (15) Fort save or be stunned.  Def 10.

He hits almost automatically.  No reason not to use all out attack.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 22, 2003)

_“She’s in bad shape, I’ve got to get her to a doctor.”_   Harbinger thinks after seeing the condition Athena is in.  Harbinger teleports from the battlefield taking her to the Freedom Medical Center.


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2003)

Jimmy concentrated briefly on the two time bubbles he's created around the stony guy and the girl that talked too much [Free action to keep Marguesse and Brimstone paralyzed.]

If Jimmy heard anything else going on in the building, he'll slow down time around himself and search the building for either the foes or for the object of the villians attack [he'll take a full round action (foregoing his dex bonus) and search the building with Super-speed].  If he does spot a foe, he'll use heroic surge [last usage for today] to time stop them.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 22, 2003)

Edited Ursus's and Security's actions. Waiting for a few more actions on Round 8 (although not much left to do, but mostly want to make sure Apollo is blasting Brimstone again or if he will get out of his situation...)


----------



## themaxx (Apr 22, 2003)

_This one is fast, and a bit ahead of me. Let's see if I can keep up..._

Winter does his best to block the window, obscuring Remlok's fire. After he acts, Winter will advance and try to get behind Remlok, then firing another blast at him from behind.

"You have no business here. Get out or your season will come to an end!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 22, 2003)

_Leadership, standard defenses, Aerial Combat, increase defense by 1..._

Apollo nods, "You just don't go down!" he fires another blast at Brimstone, at Point Blank range, hoping to bring the giant molten villain down in a powerful blast of light energy...

"We have them on the ropes..." he says to his allies, "lets turn this into a route!"

_+12 Point Blank Shot, +16S including the bonus from Point Blank Shot, and Surprise Strike, since Brimstone can't see..._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 23, 2003)

++++
Round 8
++++
Initiative...

33 -(ShadowDragon) hidden.
27 -Marguess.
25 -Jimmy Rocket.
24 -Mercury Mercenary.
23 -Thumper.
22 -Harbinger, Ursus and DeathKnight. 
21 -Apollo
17 -Marionette hidden
11.5 - Remlok
11 -Winter
10 -Remaining Security Guard 
6 - Agrippa
5.5 -Athena
5 -Brimstone
4 - Security 


ShadowDragon moves around the corner and off the map...

----
Marguess is Unconscious...

---
Jimmy Rocket slows down time around him and starts to run through the building … really fast. It is totally dark inside, but luckily one of the first door he opens on the first floor is a security area and there are flashlight inside. He notices that all the door, while they have security locks, etc are off and all the doors open without problems (you can "search" at x32 normal speed, so for most of this round you are looking around the first floor. This floor seems to mostly be offices, and computer lab areas. No one is around. You also fine two stairwells, a main one and the "west" one. They list floors 1-10 and Sublevel parking 1-2.)  

----
Mercury Mercenary again ignores the guard and turns around the corner and sprints at full speed somewhere else.

----
Thumper is Unconscious...

----
Harbinger teleports Athena to just outside the gate. He then concentrates to picture the hospital entrance. Next round he can teleport there.

Ursus, is almost back his normal strength (he is up to 5 ranks of Super-Strength and Protection) and sees Mercury Mercenary take off. (you could run back and grab Marguess if you would like). 

DeathKnight moves around a bit says something to his troops to give them his leadership bonus…

----
Apollo flies closer to Brimstone and blasts him with a powerful beam of light _Attack roll 14 +12 +2 for stunned opponent =28 a hit. Brimstone gets a Damage save and rolls a 6 +1 =7 vs. a DC of 15 +16 -12 protection =19, missing it by 12. Brimstone is KO'ed!!!_ 

----
Marionette thinks _Where did he go? Darn it, these pretty people are getting away. Oh well I better get out of here to…_ and she flies some more...

----
Remlok is stunned this round. Not spending a villain point so...

---- 
Winter blasts Remlok with a radioactive blast _Attack roll 8 +5 +2 for stunned =15 vs. Remlok's DEF of 15 when flat-footed, a hit. Remlok gets a Damage save roll of 8 +2 =10 vs. a DC of 15 +10L -10 armor =15, missing by 5_ and it strikes the villain square in the chest… and causing a small "pop" as he disappears! Winters is quite surprise by this and he is pretty sure that he did not just turn invisible or anything. A headset radio and mike fall to the ground where Remlok was just a second ago...   

----
Remaining security guard is somewhat surprised this round. He looks around and is not sure what to do….

----
Athena is unconscious and disabled.

Brimstone is unconscious and frozen in space...

----
Security sees Remlok disappear _Know- Superpowers roll 9 +9 =18_ and thinks that he might of teleported or simply vanished!!

+++++
End Round 8

END OF COMBAT
+++++

Badguys have spent 9 Villain points. Security has spent 2 Hero point, Apollo has spent 2 Hero point, Athena has spent 1 Hero point, Jimmy has spent 1 Hero point, Harbinger has spent 1 Hero point, and Ursus has spent 3 Hero point so far. 

++++
Apollo has 1 Lethal hit. 
Harbinger has 1 Stun and 2 Lethal hits. 
Ursus has 4 Lethal hit. 
Athena has 1 Lethal hit, is unconscious and disabled.
Security has 2 Lethal hit. 

Remlok disappeared...
Marguess has 3 Stun hits, and is Unconscious.
Thumper has 3 Stun hits and is Unconscious.
DeathKnight has 1 Stun and 2 Lethal hits.
Brimstone has 3 Lethal hits, 1 Stun Hit, and is Unconscious
++++

OK no more combat rounds as all the badguys that want to fight are out. You can post what you want to do now. You have 3 unconscious villains to deal with also. What actions will you take? Talk and interact. 

Right now Jimmy is searching. It will generally take him 2-3 round (10-20 second or so) to do a quick search of each floor. When he gets to the fourth floor he finds it to be a mess. Destroyed walls, smashed desks, small fires burning, etc. This floor also seems to be mostly labs areas, etc.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2003)

Apollo relaxes slightly, and floats near any remainging security guards, "Get some ambulances here quick, and the police, we have three of them down, and out, but I am not sure for how long..."

Apollo shakes his head at the damage, "We were sloppy," he mused, "but we show potential."

Apollo will use his powers to direct light to the area and illuminate it brightly, to make searching for any wounded, or the criminals all that much easier...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 23, 2003)

Apollo talks with the guard, and while the guard starts off hostile it doesn't last long _Diplomacy roll 9 +17 =26 vs. Security guard 9 +1= 10_

The security guard says "*Ah well you see sir, all the power is out. That shouldn't happen, and I don't understand why the backup's having kicked it. Plus our comms have been down ever sense the lights went out. Again they are on a different power system so I don't understand how that could happen. But I will run and see if I can't get a LAV to come and help out...*"

Illuminating the area, you see lots of rubble and destruction, but Athena is no where to be seen!


----------



## Victim (Apr 23, 2003)

Security flies towards Winter and Remlok's fallen headset.  Activating the external speakers: "Good shot.  I don't think he's still around, but he may have teleported somehow.  I saw another one enter the building too.  Maybe you could flush him out, since most things seem to pass through you."


----------



## Keia (Apr 24, 2003)

Jimmy will continue to search floor by floor, looking for whatever the attackers could have been after or were after.  As he completes each floor he calls out, "Nothing on two . . . Nothing on Three . . . Four is a mess . . . Nothing on Five . . ."

After he gets to the top he'll search the sub basements.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

Apollo scowls, and flies up seeing that the local security is going to comply and get a look around, calling down to his fellow comrades, "Don't think we have won yet guys, any number of surprises may await us...."


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 24, 2003)

Determined to take Athena to the hospital but not wanting to abandon the others Harbinger makes an attempt to contact them.   _Security wears armor so I assume he may have a radio built into it, I’ll try him._   Harbinger thinks to himself.  Opening the frequencies on his headset Harbinger tries to contact Security.

“Security, can you read me?  This is Harbinger.  Athena is hurt badly, I’m going to take her to the Freedom Medical Center.  What is your situation?”   Harbinger waits a moment for a response, if he does not receive one he will teleport Athena to the hospital.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 24, 2003)

"I'll see what I can do. I'll take the upper floors, and the more messy ones..."

Winter will look at what Remlok dropped, and search for any clues as to his departure, then coordinate with Jimmy vocally on searching through the building for any wounded, or evidence of missing or damaged things. He is especially interested in any innocents who may be there, or reasons for the villains arrival.

Winter can easily cover the messier areas by floating through debris and rubble, and searching is pretty easy. He'll also go on to other damaged buildings when this one is checked out.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 24, 2003)

Security and Winter look around a bit and down the hall they are in, finding that most of the 4th floor has been smashed, walls have been punched though, desks overturned, etc. Around the corner, the interior of the building looks to be made up of large separated labs, which you can see because of a number of walls have been knocked over, smashed, etc. As they are looking Security hears Harbinger over an open radio telling him about Athena's situation and that he is taking her to the hospital. A quick scan of this floor _Security Search roll 7 +11 =18, Winter Search roll 16 +8 =24_ turns up no sighs of any additional foes. They do see Jimmy moving through the area at incredible speeds... 

Jimmy does a quick search of the 4th floor before heading higher _Search roll 12 +4= 16_ turns up no bodies or enemies, but also finds a large hole on the east side of the building. Jimmy also run into Security and Winter... 

Harbinger listens for Security's reply and then focuses to teleports to Freedom Medical Center. He appears outside the emergency entrance...

Apollo and Ursus are outside with all the rubble and destruction, with 3 unconscious villains. The security guards runs to get help if possible.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

Apollo looks to Ursus, "Ursus, drag that large villain out into the open I will grab the other two and pile them up together, to make it easier for the authorities to enjoy..."

Apollo grabs Thumper first, then Marguess, and places them away from the rubble, once that is done, he looks to Ursus, "I think that is all of them..."

"I wonder what they were trying to do?" he muses, looking around.

_How far is the closest Police Station, and would it be faster for Apollo to go himself at full speed then waiting for the security officers to handle it?_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 24, 2003)

_nearest FCPD Inc. office is about a mile away. With your super-flight you could get there pretty fast, but getting them to get here might take a while. This compound is fairly large with about 40 or 50 large six to ten story buildings thoughout_


----------



## Keia (Apr 24, 2003)

> . . . but also finds a large hole on the east side of the building. Jimmy also run into Security and Winter...




"Hey guys, nothing obvious on the first three floors, I'll keep checking the upper floors," Jimmy said, then paused looking around.  "Seems almost like there was destruction here just to hide something, huh?"

Jimmy will move to one of the computer terminals, close his eyes and 'look' into the future (on fast-forward) [using Luck] - trying to pinpoint people discussing in the room something that was missing.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 24, 2003)

Jimmy focuses on the future and _Precognition roll 11 +5 +5 luck =21, "awareness of people involved in a particular event"_ and sees a man and a woman, dressed in lab coats (Dr. Byrisetty Rajeev and Dr. Yoko Fujita) talking (well more shouting in panic) too a two men in business suit (David Bester, and Donald Mennen) and a woman dressed like the security guards you saw outside (Commander Kara Reedmen). Dr. Rajeev is saying "*My god they destroyed so much, but I am almost positive that they took the Chaos Complier... and all our research on it! This could cost us billions!!! We have to recover it...*" and then the vision fads.


----------



## Keia (Apr 24, 2003)

Jimmy shakes himself out of the future and pulls his mind back into the now.  He tells Security and Winter, "They stole something called the Chaos Compiler and all of the data on it - whatever that is.   It definitely sounds bad."  

"Well, I'm off to check the upper floors," he finished with a smile and a shrug, waiting for a few moments to see if they have anything to say before tearing off again.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

Apollo continued to float and watch over the villains, folding his arms, and not looking happy that not all the villains were dealt with, "Ursus, this will only get worse, i fear before it gets better, there were so many of them... something big is underway.  That woman, she knew something, and she needs us to stop the coming cataclysm.  That says to me we need to work together..."


----------



## themaxx (Apr 25, 2003)

"So what is this Compiler? I guess we need to try to track them down. Anybody know how to follow the ones who flew or blinked out of here?"

Winter will finish searching, going through carefully to make sure there are no bodies or injured. He will then help guard, or pursue the villains by teleporting if necessary. 

[He's also happy to scout with Plant ESP, or actual teleportation...]


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 25, 2003)

Harbinger carries Athena into the hospital calling out for help.  “I need help here, this woman is badly injured.”   Looking around for anyone that can assist him.


----------



## Victim (Apr 25, 2003)

"I don't know what the Compiler is.  It sounds like device that uses chaos theory to mathetically model unpredictable phenomenon.  Maybe the people who stole it plan on making piles of money by modeling stock, bond, and currency markets.  But that wouldn't be the end of the world.  I don't think anyone flew out.  Some guy with a rifle is running around outside."

"Take the headset with you.  The armored guy flew into this building _through_ the roof.  If they're using the headsets to coordinate their escape, then you should be able to keep track of them.  I'll hover overhead to cover outside of the building.  Be careful kid."

Security then soars into the air and hovers over the building.  Where'd the guy with the rifle run off too?  Also, that armored guy might burst from the building at any point.  How did they all get here?


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2003)

"No problem," Jimmy said as he put the headset on.  The thought occurred to Jimmy that he would have to be in normal time to actually listen over the headset, unless the headset compensated for the discrepancies in voice speed.

Jimmy continued his exploration of the upper floors.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 25, 2003)

Outside, Apollo and Ursus collect the villains in the courtyard and remain watchful. About then a sports car, with its tires turned horizontally flies into the area. Apollo recognizes it as one of Daedelus's LAV converted sports cars. Over the loud speaker his voice can be heard saying "*Apollo, Athena was in trouble and said she needed help here. She seems to have disappeared, do you know where she is? What's the situation?*" 

Security flies outside and starts looking around, examine the outside of the building and searching for the other villains _Spot roll first 9 +5 =14; Search roll 10 +8 =18_. He can find no signs of any of the villains but on the east side of the building he finds a window smashed out on the 10th floor, just above where the hole on the 4th floor is. 

Jimmy continues searching the upper floors. He finds a couple of scared lab techs on the 6th floor, and still has a few more floors to go up. There is no radio traffic off the radio that the others found... it seems to be dead.

Winters searches the fourth floor _Search roll 16 +8 =24_ and while there is a lot of destruction and rubble here he finds a PDA that does not quit seem to fit in with the other computers and tablet pc around [/i](the computers etc. here have a very unified feel and look to them, this looks like a star trek tricorder, not that your character has ever watch that ancient TV show, but as an example)[/i].    

Harbinger rushes into the hospital, and calls for help. A nurse and doctor run up to assist you the doctor saying "*What happened here! What are the extent of her injuries? Is she on drugs? Who are you? Why are you wearing a mask? Never mind that, we need to get this woman to emergency now! This way.*" They take Athena and whisk her off. A security guard from White Eagle Protection starts moving toward you with his hand on his stun baton... he does not look friendly but he is also a bit nervous.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

Apollo floats up to look eye to eye with Daedelus, "She was hurt badly during the fighting, I think she may have been taken to a hospital, but I cannot be sure, two of our own are missing, Harbinger and her, and Harbinger was much better off then Athena."

Apollo tries to put a positive spin on this, "She is tough though, she will make it."


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2003)

Jimmy slows down as soon as he sees the lab techs.  Trying to calm them down, Jimmy said, "Hey guys, I don't think the boss'll mind if you cut out right about now.  I'd even request hazard pay if I were you.  You should head downstairs, there someone can get you to safety.  Anyone else up here?"

When they turn to go, Jimmy will look into the future [using Luck] to see if they're legit (a later conversation about what they were doing up here).


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 26, 2003)

> "What happened here! What are the extent of her injuries? Is she on drugs? Who are you? Why are you wearing a mask? Never mind that, we need to get this woman to emergency now! This way."




“She was attacked by paranormals, she took blunt and fire damage.  She is not on any drugs that I know of.”   Harbinger responds.  As the guard approaches, Harbinger just stares at him.  As he gets with in a few feet.  “BOO.”   Harbinger says in a low voice and then teleports out of the hospital.  Outside Harbinger concentrates and teleports back to the Wellingford Complex.


----------



## themaxx (Apr 28, 2003)

Winter gets a hold of the PDA by going corporeal again, then makes it back down to the rest of the group, looking after the villains and doing a quick head count. Anybody still unaccounted for? Any suspicious sights or sounds in the area that deserve attention?

"I found this among the rubble, and it doesn't fit. Maybe it belongs to that one who disappeared when I hit him?"

Winter shows the PDA to the others. "Can any of you get the data off this thing? Also, do we have any other leads as to where they've gone? I don't want them getting to anyone else before we get to them..."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 28, 2003)

Daedelus quickly lands and gets out of his car. Leaning heavily on a cane he says to Apollo "*Give me a hand lad... we need to restrain these paranormals ASAP. Lucky for me I brought a couple portable units with me... this how situation was just a little strange.*" He pulls out a number of oversized hand/wrist cuffs that he turns on and places over the hands the 3 downed villains. One is actually large enough in get Brimstone, or maybe it seemed to have grown to fit his large arms. Daedelus says "*These will last about an hour or so... should be enough time for the police to arrive. Even though there have not been any "super-criminals" for a while, Blackstone is always open*"

Jimmy takes another look into the future _15 +5 +5 =25_ and does not see anything else on the upper floors except some damage on the tenth floor where someone flew through a number of inner walls before smashing through a window on the east side of the building...

Harbinger concentrates and teleports back to the group outside about the time that Winters appears. Security has also flow around the building and scanned for any of the other villains but can't locate them...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

Apollo nods, helping Daedelus, "Thanks, I was worried on how we were going to keep these criminals in check.  I am not quite sure what this is all about, but I intend to find out, once the rest of the team, gets back from investigating..."

Apollo looks up with a smirk, "Looks like the time is ripe, for a new Freedom League to assemble eh?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2003)

[OOC: Jimmy was using precog on the lab techs to see if they weren't disguised or left in the bad guys, he wasn't using precog to scan the floors.]

After showing the lab techs were to go, Jimmy continued his search throughout the upper floors.  Upon reaching the roof, Jimmy made a quick buzz around the roof then down the side to report in to Apollo, the rock star.

"Uhh, I looked through the upper floors and didn't see anyone.  There were two sub basement levels on the map I found.  You want me to buzz through those as well?"  Jimmy asked, looking really uncomfortable.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

Apollo smiled, trying to put Jimmy at ease, "I think it may be wise, any idea what these guys were after, what ever it was, they spared no expense, in trying to get it.  I think things out here are under control Jimmy, just waiting for the authorities to arrive..."

Apollo clasps Jimmy's shoulder, "The New Freedom League did some good tonight, Jimmy, those villains didn't even see us coming."


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2003)

> "I think it may be wise, any idea what these guys were after, what ever it was, they spared no expense, in trying to get it. I think things out here are under control Jimmy, just waiting for the authorities to arrive..."




"I think they took something called a Chaos Compiler - whatever that is," Jimmy said with a shrug.  "Okay, I'm off to search the sub-levels."


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 28, 2003)

“Apollo, I dropped Athena at the hospital and got back as soon as I could.”   Harbinger says, as he approaches the group.  Seeing the three villains unconscious and bound.  “But I guess the fights over huh.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *“Apollo, I dropped Athena at the hospital and got back as soon as I could.”   Harbinger says, as he approaches the group.  Seeing the three villains unconscious and bound.  “But I guess the fights over huh.”  *




Apollo nods, "Good job Harbinger, I am glad to see she is alright, I lost track of her during the fighting... I take the blame for her injuries."


----------



## Victim (Apr 28, 2003)

"I don't know what a Chaos Compiler is either," Security states as he lands near the others.  "It sounds like a computer designed to handle chaos mathematics - which I don't understand very well.  We can check for patents, articles, and press releases to see if they've publicized any info on it."

New Freedom League?  Whatever.  Some support probably can't hurt.  Wait - they didn't see us coming?  At least 9 hostile metas were here.  What?!  That idiot.

"They didn't see us coming?  They certainly saw something coming!"  He snapped at Apollo.  "At least seven people opposed us, plus there seemed to be a couple of extra attacks that I couldn't track back to anyone.  Also, some people had to enter the building and actually steal that Chaos Compiler.  How many powerful metas do you need to defeat or bypass a conventional, unprepared security force and take something from a mostly empty building?  You certainly don't need a whole attack force with powers - unless you expect to run into another such group.  They definitely expected some form of powered opposition.

Finally, despite our presence, most of the criminals were able to withdraw under our noses.  Apparently, they took what they came for too.  That's a very serious problem, if the woman can be trusted.  Now we might run into legal difficulties and be denied information from the official investigation.  We've lost any element of surprise we had.  In short, we're probably worse off than we were an hour ago."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

Apollo nodded, "I understand, they may have got what they came for, but they know they have opposition now, and I don't think they expected us to do as well as we did.  Besides, for a group that came together about 5 minutes prior we did a good job, in my book, we have a long way to go, but if you could I would enjoy to have your expertise on my side, Security."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 28, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Jimmy was using precog on the lab techs to see if they weren't disguised or left in the bad guys, he wasn't using precog to scan the floors.]
> *




_Ops, they are not bad-guys and you get a flash about the upstairs_ 

Jimmy takes off for the sub-levels. Again all the doors are open, no one is around and it is pitch black. Jimmy searches this area and it is mostly parking, along with a maintenance and a security station. Both are empty right now... and there are only about 5 cars parked here.

Daedelus _using Gadgets_ secures the villains. Nor have woken up yet. When he hears from Harbinger he says "*Thank you lad, what hospital again? I had better get over there and see what I can do... I will be in touch Apollo. Oh and to all of you, this city needs the Freedom League, it needs you... You might not think so but for your first time you all did a wonderful job. Whatever help you might need, Apollo knows how to get in touch with me.*"

_OCC: d'oh I have that stupid online game on my mind... been playing it to much I guess anyway Freedom League YES of course_


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 29, 2003)

“I took her to Freedom Medical Center.”   Harbinger responds to Daedelus’ inquiry.  Harbinger crouches down and looks over the captured villains and listens to Apollo and Security discuss the situation.  When Security mentions the Mysterious woman Harbinger stands up.  “Speaking of the mystery woman, what did any of this have to do with the missing people?”     Harbinger asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2003)

Apollo nods, "Get the name right Daedelus," he smiles, "New Freedom League, but yes I would enjoy your assistance, your knowledge, will come in handy my friend.  Take care," Apollo turns to the others, "I think once this is all mopped up, we need to get together and plan our next step.  We can rest assured, the enemy won't be idle."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *“I took her to Freedom Medical Center.”   Harbinger responds to Daedelus’ inquiry.  Harbinger crouches down and looks over the captured villains and listens to Apollo and Security discuss the situation.  When Security mentions the Mysterious woman Harbinger stands up.  “Speaking of the mystery woman, what did any of this have to do with the missing people?”     Harbinger asks. *




"I think one could hazard a guess, that maybe these villains are in some way connected to the dissapearances, I am curious about what this Chaos Complier does as well, and what possible uses, it may have..."


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2003)

Jimmy returned from the sub-basement search to the lawn in front of the building with the others.  "Well, I don't think there was anything in the basements.  Nothing I saw anyway.  It was rather dark.  I saw a low in the building up on the 10th floor on that side - my guess is that's how they left. Uhhmm, should we see if the glowing woman is back on that roof?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2003)

Apollo listens to Jimmy and replies, "I think she will contact us, when the time is right, now is our time, to do some footwork, and some detective work, on just who was behind this, what the Chaos Compiler does, why people have been abducted, and avert a catastrophe... sounds like fun."


----------



## Victim (Apr 29, 2003)

"I heard that around the time of  some of the disapearences, a figure in black armor was spotted too.  The guy that we attacked together and who flew into the building matched that description."

"We might be able to learn something if we interrogated the metas we captured.  But the police won't learn anything from them; all they need to do is talk to a lawyer.  They'll probably walk too.  What if they all say that they heard about some robbery here, and came together because they wanted to be the new Freedom League.  They saw the security guards doing something suspicious and tried to stop them, perhaps using excessive force because they don't have full control over their powers.  Then some other metas who were already inside the compound attack them - we don't really have any right to be here, afterall.  Our fight may have trashed enough of the physical evidence to reduce the entire case into a pair of conflicting eyewitness reports.  Eyewitnesses are unreliable.  That might be enough that the prosecuetor is forced to plea bargin, maybe for property damage and excessive force in their "heroic" attempt to keep the corrupt security force from robbing the places they're supposed to be protecting.  And even if they are thrown in Blackstone, an organized force of metas probably has the resources for a break-in or escape.  It happened lots of times in the past."


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2003)

"Let me see if I can learn something from them.  I kinda can look intot he future and see events and stuff.  It's pretty limited, but I'll try it," Jimmy offered.  

He walked over to Marguese and concentrated on her, looking into her future, then relaying it to the others.  He then examined the dude with boots that were obviously compensating for something, and the stony guy.


[OCC:  this hopefully will full circle the mistake in the earlier posts where I got to look into her future.  Also, for everyone's benefit, Assume I tell you what I find out here so I don't really have to retype stuff ]


----------



## themaxx (Apr 29, 2003)

Winter will do a once over of the basements levels, going Incorporeal and seeing through the darkness. Just in case.

"I think we need to do everything we can to track down these individuals and whatever it is they stole. Do we have any leads on where they are going? Jimmy, can you look ahead to find out where they are delivering it to? This whole thing smells like rotten science."

Winter will stay floating for now, to make sure nobody comes to 'check things out' that shouldn't be, and to keep watch for any approaching parties or the mysterious woman.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 29, 2003)

_OCC question - who has the PDA? I am assuming Winter still has it correct?_

Jimmy approaches Marguess to get a quick look into 'her' future _Rolling a 10 +5 +5=20 (aware of - how long remains before event and the people involved in event)_ and while the future is ever changing and even in flux, he does get an image of Marguess standing in an room of some kind 40 some hours from now, wearing power-dampening manacles and talking with man in an expensive suit (one Luis Cabot). She is mad and wants to hurt someone while he simply smiles and says "*We don't have any time for playing around girl, I will get you out of here by the morning. Our benefactor wishes to stress that you not say anything… lest you are never able to speak again. Oh and to make sure you are nice and happy and additional million has been place in your Swiss account. We trust this is will compensate for any inconveniences that you might have… had, and that you will be available for work tomorrow night.*" and then snaps back to the presence. 

About that time she starts waking up "*What sa? Who are you guys anyway? Oh my head is killing me… must have been a good night… Oh man its you guys.*"

Winters does a quick run of the basement and finds nothing worth noting. You head back to the group.

About then two LAV with in brazened "HH" on the sides. They both set down for a landing not to far away. The security guard who talked with Apollo earlier approaches along with four other guards, all carrying Multi-fire repeating Blaster Rifles. The sergeant guard salutes Apollo saying "*Well sir, we were able to secure these vehicles if you want to transport the hostiles. Another unit is heading for Local Office 14, FCPD Inc. and should be back in 10 or 15 minutes. Our comms are still down and the power is off everywhere within the compound. What should we do?*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2003)

"I would rather you consult my colleague, Security on that matter, he seems to have a very firm grasp of what needs to be done," he says to the officer, returning the salute, "Thanks for the assistance, thier bonds should hold them for now, but I would hope to get a word with the police, and see if we can question these miscreants about their motives..."


----------



## themaxx (Apr 30, 2003)

Winter asks, for a second time, "Can anybody figure out what's on this device? I think it might belong to one of the ones who disappeared, but I'm not sure. I found it inside..."

Winter then concentrates for a while, looking around through green eyes to see if any trees or other plants witnessed the villains' escape or have spotted them recently. _I wonder where they are headed now..._


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2003)

Jimmy offers to help with the display, "I can try to help but I'm not really sure I'll be able to. Maybe whoever had these cool locks would know."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 1, 2003)

Winter's concentrates and looks around through the eyes of the near by plants _Plant control 10 +10 =20 (note normally no roll but just to sort of get an idea of what is around)_ and gets a flash of some people coming out of the side of a building, up around the fourth floor or so. He see a man clad all in dark clothing (I am going to assume black-and-white "view" only) like the one that he fought in the hallway and a woman floating along wearing a full cloak lead the way. A huge half-man, half-wolf creature with thorns or spikes sticking out from all over his body leaps down to the ground. He is carrying a large machine or computer under one of his arms. Two more flying figures appear last though the hold, another flying woman who seems to have strong winds blowing around her and a man with big bug like eyes and bee wings. They all head for a door with stairs or something that seems to appear out of thin air about 100ft away. They all climb up the stairs and the door closes. The trees and plants around the area then are blown around as if by a powerful wind. The vision then ends.

Jimmy looks at the PDA; about half the face is a screen, and a standard number keypad below it. Jimmy tries to boot it up _Computer Skill roll 10 +5 +5 for luck =20_ and some weird symbols appear on the screen (he also guess that it is a 3D holo screen when fully activated). He can't get it to do anything else but it appears to be asking for a password. Without some super-duper luck he does not think he could break in.


----------



## themaxx (May 1, 2003)

Winter will describe what he saw, and then try to pinpoint the location in his mind and prepare to teleport there.

"Crap. Looks like they got away with some sort of machine, probably into a time portal or something. I can go and check out the scene, see if they left anything, but I think everything about them is gone. You said you thought they were from the future, right?"

For now, Winter will keep watch over the surrounds as the villains are taken into custody. He'll also try to describe the location that he was looking at, and figure out where it was to direct others who might be teleportation-challenged.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 1, 2003)

Winter's walks up to a near by tree, closes his eyes _with Plant stride, the distance is about 100 yards away, over on the east side of the building and back down the block a bit. You would have to use the extended range to get there so you would be "disoriented" for a round afterwards. The plants there are back to normal, with no wind blowing etc._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2003)

Apollo nods listening to Winter, "Sounds like the Chaos Compiler, to me, and for now they got away, with their ill-gotten gains.  Anything of use on that PDA?" he adds to Jimmy.


----------



## Victim (May 1, 2003)

"Hmm.  How does this facility get power?  External lines?" Security asks the guards.  [Assuming that the place does use powerlines. If power is directly transmitted, then he'll make a similar suggestion regarding the receivers] "Those were probably damaged during the intrusion.  We should probably check it out because it could be a fire hazard.  Use a private line like a sat phone to contact the power company."  Thanks alot Apollo.  

After hearing Winter describe his vision: "No , I don't believe they used a portal.  What if they parked a cloaked vehicle there?  They get close, and via remote or someone inside, the door is opened and appears from nowhere.  Since they have a number of people, they'd need a large vehicle, so the doors would be elevated.  Hence the ramp or stairs.  The rush of wind is caused as the engines start and the vehicle takes off."  

"I'll go check the power now, I guess."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2003)

"That is some keen insight, Security," Apollo smiles, "that probably was a vehicle, and if it is, then these criminals have some serious backing!"


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

"As far as the PDA, I can't get it to run completed but I think its a 3D hologram projector if I could figure it out.  Anyone else want a try?" Jimmy asked offering the PDA up.


----------



## bkmanis (May 2, 2003)

“Not me, I’m no good with computers.”   Harbinger replies to Jimmy.   “Any ideas on what we do next?”   Harbinger asks the group.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 2, 2003)

The security guard reply's to Security "*Sir, the compound has both an external and internal emergency backup power generator. It is located at Building 3, Sublevel 4. It a brand new Fusion FW generator that should have kicked on if and when external power is lost. I sent a detail there but as all of our comms are out I am not sure what's happening. I could have one of the LAV show you where it is. All the locks throughout the compound have also be disabled. Just can't figure it out, we have state of the art tech here...*"

Replying to Harbinger's comment, Marguess says "*You could let us go if you wanted there fella. What's it to you what happened here on some corps grounds? Tell you want, say a million dollars could be placed in any of your accounts tonight, all you have to do is take these things off. What do you say? Heck no hard feeling about my bruised rips your stuffed bear over there gave me.*"


----------



## themaxx (May 3, 2003)

"I'm going to go check out that site, see if we can figure out what happened or where they are headed."

Winter goes back into Radiation form and flies toward the area he was looking at through the plants just a minute ago. He'll get about 15 feet off the ground as well, and look for prints, evidence of who came through, and any potential tracks (to or from) to follow.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2003)

themaxx said:
			
		

> *"I'm going to go check out that site, see if we can figure out what happened or where they are headed."
> 
> Winter goes back into Radiation form and flies toward the area he was looking at through the plants just a minute ago. He'll get about 15 feet off the ground as well, and look for prints, evidence of who came through, and any potential tracks (to or from) to follow. *




"Sounds like a good plan, Winter, once the authorities arrive, I suggest we reconvene at a more private location, and discuss our next move, and I think one of the moves will entail us interrogating these super-criminals..."

Apollo folds his arms, and pauses to think, "Besides, I would love to get a shower, and I got a Press Conference early tommorow, got a new album to promote..." he smirks.


----------



## themaxx (May 3, 2003)

[Either before he leaves or after he returns...]

Quietly, to Apollo and whoever else of the party is near, "I think we may want to do some interrogation now, and think carefully about what we tell the authorities. This might not be a matter best settled by them..."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2003)

Apollo nods, and walks towards the goons, seein Marguess awake, he speaks to her, "Well it looks like one of you has woken up from your little slumber," he kneels, "I have a few questions for you..."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 5, 2003)

Marguess smiles at Apollo "*I'm a Gemini, a natural red-head, I don't smoke, I like long walks on the beach, and I don't kiss on the first date, unless the boy is really good looking...*"

Winter flies over to the area where he "saw" the villains starts looking around _Search taking 10 +8 =18 as there is no rush. If you want to spend 10 or so minutes you could take 20_ and finds a few tracks and boot prints but they all disappear in the same area. Looking in that area he finds 4 indents in the ground where something fairly large and heavy was sitting (or had "landed") but it is gone now.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

Apollo smiles, "At least you are pleasant, you know I met the Gemini twins once, they were interesting to say the least, a little on the fruity side..." he continues to smile, "But what I want to know is what you were all doing here, who you are working for, and what you wanted with the Chaos Compiler?"

Apollo sits her up, and tries to make her comfortable, "I would like to think we could come to an understanding..."

_Diplomacy +20, since she is female, he is pouring on the charm..._


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Jimmy stood nearby, odd PDA in hand, watching the proceedings.  He wanted to learn a few tricks from Apollo (who else could say that back home), and he was a bit leary about that woman who talked too much.  He remembered what she did to Ursus.  Scary.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 5, 2003)

Marguess laughs lightly to Apollo _Diplomacy roll 2 +20 =22 vs. her Sense Motive or Diplomacy 7 +10 =17_ and gives him a big grin "*Hmm maybe I should have been wresling with you and not the big bear? As for you answers well, it is not skin off my teeth to talk... but whats in it for me suger? I mean I'm all tied up and I just bet you have called the cops on little old me...*"

About this time Thumper starts waking up also "*Ah did anyone get the number on that train?*" he says


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Jimmy noticed that Thumper is waking up, perhaps a bit too soon for Apollo's uses.  Slowing time around himself (thereby hopefully moving faster than anyone notices) using Superspeed, Jimmy slammed into the guy with big shoes, hoping to send him off to nap time for just a little bit longer.

Jimmy then returns to the exact same postition as before he moved - as though nothing had happened.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 5, 2003)

_that's funny_

Jimmy moves up to smaks Thumper on the side of the head _Attack roll 9 +6 +5 luck +4 for immobile =24 a hit. Thumper gets a Damage save roll of 3 +9 (-3 Stun hits so +6) =11 vs. a DC 15 +2 +4 for Ramming -4 for Protection =17, missing it by 6, Thumper is stunned by not unconsious_ and while he does not go down he is rocked pretty hard "*Ow quit it man I surrender!*" he says


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

Apollo grinned, "Well seeing as that you wish to be cooperative, how about I give you shelter, keep you safe from the authorities and you help us, with all the information you have, and then if we are not to your liking, you go and dissapear for a long time..."

Apollo leans forward, "But I wouldn't mind having a lady around to help us out, if you help me, I will help you, and keep you out of the slammer, but I will warn you, we Olympians can be increasingly petty when we are doublecrossed... and I can live forever, and I never forget..."

Apollo places his hand softly on her chin, and lifts it up with a smile, "Like I said, i think we can come to an understanding, you help me, I take you away from this, the bonds come off, and you can walk away, once this mess is dealt with."

_Diplomacy +20, Bluff +22 for seduction attempt, maybe buy some loyalty with a little harmless flirting..._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 5, 2003)

Poring on the charm Apollo ties to wow Marguess _Diplomacy roll 13 +20 =33 vs. Sense Motive 18 +10 =28; Bluff roll 4 +22 =26 vs. 14 +20 =24_ but she simply smiles and laughs lightly "*hehe tell you want cutie, I give you some now and some after I find out how sweet this deal... is. First off, I'm Marguess. My pals and I are part of the Dark Saints. We are merc who have spent most of the last 5 or 6 years in Africa and Central Asia. Some guy by the name of Remlok hired us 3 months ago to run guard duty and snatch and grab jobs for him. Nothing to be big and pretty easy stuff. Has a lot of money backing him somewhere. As for the Chaos Compiler, I have no idea what it is. All I know is that Remlok's boss wanted it and we were to get it. That the basics sugar, now you need to give me something before I tell you anything else...*" She smiles sweetly back at the exiled god.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

Apollo stands up, "I am got Marguess, she seems the most compliant, the rest, well looks like the authorities will have to deal with them..."

Apollo turns to Security, "Run the show, you seem to have a good grasp on what needs to be done, I am going to take Marguess, she seems complaint at least, if I need help, I will send a signal, you won't be able to miss it..."

Apollo then turns to Marguess, and scoops her up, "I suggest we reconvene at my place, for a debrief, I think is what they call it..." he says to his comrades.  He lifts into the air, and begins to fly activating his defenses outside of Energy Field... he is heading back his apartment...

As they fly, "You have my word, you will not be harmed, you stay straight with me, and I will be straight forward with you.  Once we get to my place, I will set you free from the bonds... tell me what you know about this Remlok..."


----------



## bkmanis (May 5, 2003)

Harbinger watches as Apollo sweet talks Marguess, he keeps silent and observes.  He also watches out for any moves the other captives are making.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 6, 2003)

Thumper also watches Apollo fly off with a slight grin on his face. He then looks around at the group and says "*Hey how about letting me go also. I'm just the muscle, I don't know anything...*"


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

Jimmy looks around to whoever's left guarding the bad guys.  "Man, this waiting part sucks," Jimmy started. _I wonder if I slow time down around a rock in my hand and then I throw the rock, would the velocity of the rock increase as it accelerated into the current time stream.  Hmmm. . . _

"Hate to ask a silly question but . . . where does Apollo live anyway," Jimmy asked.


----------



## Victim (May 6, 2003)

Hmm.  A state of the art system.  Apparently the physical integrity of the comm and power grids hadn't been comprised.  If it was a state of the art facility, then all functions would likely have integrated controls.  But it would also be almost impossible to compromise electronically too.  It would take a special class A hacker - or a meta with machine control or MMI powers.  How fun.

"Well, if the grid hasn't been damage, then they either hacked the system or infiltrated in some way, perhaps bribing someone since they seem to have lots of money."

----- After Apollo flies off:

That might prove to be a bit foolish.  If you need help, you might not get a chance to fire off a signal.

"Who said anything about letting anyone go?  Don't assume too much.  He's just removing her to a more secure location.  Splitting you up just makes the interrogations go better.  Since any information that you provide us and the police could be negociated for a reduction in sentence, you're going to be in dire straights if you don't know anything.  But I'm sure you can do better than that."  

"Why don't you start by elaborating on the snatch and grab jobs and guard duties she mentioned?"
----------------------------

"I don't know where he lives either.  I don't think looking up Apollo in a directory will help.  What kind of powers did Marguess reveal, by the way?  I thought I heard someone say that the restraint was good about an hour.  Hopefully he puts more care into gathering information and keeping an eye out than he does in communication with us mortals."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 6, 2003)

The security guard listens to Security and says "*I couldn't tell you about that sir, computers and power grids are not my area. I could show you where the main power house is if you wanted. Other then that I am just waiting for the Inc. Cops to show. Shouldn't be more then 5 or 10 minutes.*"

Thumper shrugs his shoulder to Security "*Don't know nada there tin-can. Like I said I just the muscle. We was hired to grab stuff and provide protection, that all I know. Heck this is the first job I have had in the States for five years. But hey make it worth my while and I see what I can remember. Oh and brick boy here is about as stupid as the rocks he is made out of, so I don't think you can get much from him, separated or otherwise. An hour huh, boy sure hope the rent-a-cops show up soon. I could use a good nights sleep.*"

Jimmy does think that Apollo looks and awful lot like the singer Apollo who also has a residence here in Freedom City. It might not be listed but maybe a little computer hacking would turn something up _Know-Culture skill roll 14 +5 +5 for luck =24_


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2003)

Apollo lands, his form glowing, on his balcony, and sets Marguess down, he uses his powers to manipulate the ambient lighting, to focus on them too, making the shadows more ominous in his presence, while bathing her in a variety of colored lights, "So do we have a deal?  I take off the bonds, and you and me have a normal like conversation?"

_Apollo has his Force Field, and Mental Shield Active...._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 8, 2003)

Marguess smiles but looks a bit suspicious also... "*You are a very trusting soul an't you sugar... why? I mean I'm flattered and all but just what you got up your shelves? Now I'm just as happy to take a tumble with a pretty boy as the next girl, but you are here off by yourself with me? Makes me a bit... apprehensive is all. But I tell you what... I promise I will be a good like girl and not try and attack you or escape, you take the bonds off, I will give you the rest of what I know... and then either I walk or I can stick around and see what happens but either way I walk right? You take the gloves off and there's a good chance I can zap your powers and you don't want that now do you? I sure would not mind being friends. Of course I tell you whats up and well I can't go back to working with the Saints, but that job was getting old anyway. You double dealing me and you have an enemy for life and I know where you live...*" Marguess smiles sweetly the whole time.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2003)

**Click**

Apollo disarms the bonds, and sets her free, "I agree to your terms Marguess, I did my part of the bargain," Apollo opens the door, and motions for Marguess to go inside.

Apollo follows, "A drink?" he says over his shoulder, pouring some scotch, "No need to be barbaric, right?"

"I am doing this for one reason, someone close to me has dissapeared, I think the people that hired you may be involved, and now that I know about this Chaos Compiler, I am doubly interested in, tell me about Remlok, who you work for, and what there plans are, and I promise you, you can walk."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 8, 2003)

Marguess is somewhat surprised when she is released. She rubes her wrists and says "*Scotch is fine with me*" as she walks over and takes a sit not from Apollo. She smiles at him, swills the drink around a bit and downs it in one swallow. She holds out her glass for another "*Hmm well as I said, I don't know anything about the Chaos Complier, except that it is really big and heavy, and that it doesn't completely work right now. At least not the one we were suppose to grab. It was something Remlok said our boss wanted. And I an't never meet whoever that is either. All I know about him is that he pays us and that Remlok works for him but doesn't like him much. Brimstone knows whoever it is, but he seems to worships the guy. As to what I can tell you about Remlok? Well not much, he is pretty secretive, and cryptic at times. Like he knows something about the people and places or what's going to happen before it does. Never seen him not wearing that full body black jump suit of his. But he pays very well for the work that he wants done. I'm sorry but I don't know anything about any kidnapping. Not that it is against some code of mine or anything, but we never got assigned any kidnapping…*" She will down the second shot of scotch also, ask for another and ask "*Anything else?*"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2003)

Apollo nods, and pours another glass, "I figured as much, this mystery only seems to deepen, Marguess, so if you don't mind me asking, what do you plan to do after this, since you have your _freedom_ and all."

Apollo sits back after pouring the glass and takes a drink from his own glass, "So Remlok or Brimstone would know more I take it, do you have a common base of operations, a safehouse, or anything like that?  Also, how does Remlok get in contact with you, or do you stay in close quarters with him, and how much would it cost to get you to work for the _right_ side of the law..."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 8, 2003)

"*Hmm, well you are full of questions aren't you?*" Marguess smiles and takes another slug from her glass. She thinks for a second and says "*First for my… future plans… well I wont be working for the Dark Saints any more that is for sure, but no big deal. I have done that gig for 4 years now and it was getting old. And as for the future, we can talk about that. I have some savings, but a girl can never have to much as it were. Yep, Remlok deals with the big boss man for us. Never meet him or know that much about him. Brimstone is some kind of disciple, always talking about bringing fire to world and other such nonsense. We had a couple of safe house here in Freedom City but we moved around a bit. I kind of got the impression that Remlok was getting ready to move us again, but anyway the last place we were at was 1034 Kimonta Street, over in Lincoln. It was a run down apartment complex that had a bunch of squatters living in there but we drove them off. Remlok's boss set us up in the basement, with all the latest equipment. Whoever he is, he has got money and smart people backing him. The team crashed there, not the best accommodations, but I have been in a lot worth. Merc life is hard on the skin you know? Now as to how much it would cost me to work for the right side of the law? Well I am normally not cheap… but I am always open to negotiation…*" She smiles sweetly at Apollo.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2003)

_Diplomacy +20, if needed..._

Apollo smiles, "Sounds like a place to start looking, and I apologize for the questions, but when you come into the game with 5 minutes to go in the 4th quarter, your team is down by 14, and you don't know the game plan, you tend to have catch what you can by any means needed.  But thankfully we Olympians can be mighty resourceful."

Apollo leans forward, "Well I would rather like to see you working on the same side as myself, but if you are hardset on the _merc_ lifestyle, we may be able to come to an agreement, I guess I am old-fashioned, I do what I do, because it is the right thing to do, and when you have seen well over 3000 years pass, that whole monetary thing, tends to fall to the wayside..."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 8, 2003)

Meanwhile, back at the Wellingford Complex, an LAV with the FCPD, Inc symbols on it flies overhead and lands not far from the other heroes and security officers. Two officer in full-combat tactical armor and visored helms, carrying advanced combat gauss rifles step off and approach the group. One says over auto speakers built into the side of his helmet "*O.K. who's in charge here? What's going on… who are you costumed fools suppose to be anyway?*" The Wellingford Security Guards look toward the heroes to answer...


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

As the FCPD started to land, Jimmy mentioned to the other two present, "I think I remember where Apollo lives, I can probably direct us there once we unload these ones.

While Brimstone is still unconscious, Jimmy will touch him and try and get a read on future events [Precog+Luck] from the man of stone.

_Costumed fools?_ Jimmy thought as he looked down at his Florida sweatershirt and jogging pants.  As he was about to lay into the officer, he looked back at the strange events of the last couple hours and decided to keep his head - for now.

Jimmy looked to Security to follow-up with the guards.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 8, 2003)

Jimmy closes his eyes to get an idea where Brimstone might be in a few hours _Precog roll 7 +5 +5 for luck =17_ and see's him heavily sedated riding in a heavy transport LAV. Two guards are talking, something about "Blackstone"... when suddenly Brimstone eyes open, and Jimmy sees fire ...and the LAV explodes in midair, falling towards the sea with all hands...


----------



## Victim (May 9, 2003)

When exactly, did I agree to take charge of these capes?  Now everyone was looking to him for answers.  Well, I can't really back out now.  First, we let the metas escape, presumeably with their objective.  Now the FCPD was on his case.  And the officer in charge couldn't count - only one person was in costume.  He'd have to act non threatening to avoid an incident.  Of course, it would be difficult to avoid pointing shoulder mounted missile arrays at people.  Hopefully this would be over quickly.

"We're members of a citizens' action group concerned about metahuman crime.  We arrived here just in time to see this individual," he gestures with the right arm with the hand toward Brimstone, "and several others attacking the security guards.  Thus, we attempted capture the attackers.  We captured these ... two.  I believe several others escaped via a hidden vehicle."

After turning the speaker down to a whisper: "Can you just give me a name or address?  I don't think visiting in powered assualt armor would be very discreet."  

It would be hell on the carpet too.  I'll call, instead.  Even that might be a stretch; I need medicine and rest.  These injuries feel serious, even worse than when that prototype grav bomb that the corp called an engine. . .   And if I'm ever caught without this battlesuit, I'll almost certainly die.  With no powers, and only computer game combat experience, I'd have little chance in any sort of fight, much less against a cape ambush.


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

Jimmy falls on his butt from his reaction to the vision he saw. "Whoa, that was freaky," he commented.

When the soldiers starting asking questions,  Jimmy interrupted Security's discussion and called him over for a few seconds.  He'll explain the best he can the vision he just had.

"You know anything about 'Blackstone', Security?" Jimmy asked quietly.  Jimmy also gives the building he thinks Apollo lives in.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 9, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *
> "We're members of a citizens' action group concerned about metahuman crime.  We arrived here just in time to see this individual," he gestures with the right arm with the hand toward Brimstone, "and several others attacking the security guards.  Thus, we attempted capture the attackers.  We captured these ... two.  I believe several others escaped via a hidden vehicle."
> *




Ursus growls bit at the FCPD officer who spoke also. _I assume that Harbinger stands back a bit_

The security guard who has been talking with you says "*That's right, these guys came and saved our buts. Not sure what these freaks were after but they were breaking and entering, destroying private property and assaulting corp employees on the grounds. Under section XS-11 of our contract with the FCPD Inc. Beta clause, I demand these two criminals be arrested and booked. Also these other four are on Wellingford property and under corp jurisdiction.*"

The lead officer nods his head and reply's to Security "*Hmph, well you and the big bear there step aside... we will take charge of these two. But the city does not tolerate vigilantes or citizen groups operating in this city. We don't need no repeat of the pass with fools like the Freedom League messing around where they don't below and are not welcome...*"

With that the two officers move up to get Thumper and Brimstone. One of them leads Thumper off while the leader can't move Brimstone at all (he is 9ft tall and weighs over a 1000 lbs). The officer looks over at the security guard "*I am going to have to request a heavy LAV transport to move this guy, do I have permission to bring it onto corp grounds?*" to which the security guard says yes, and you can hear him talking into his headset comm.


----------



## bkmanis (May 10, 2003)

Harbinger joins Jimmy and Security.  “Well what do we do now?”   He asks speaking softly so the police don’t hear.  “I don’t see any connection between the missing people and this group.  That Thumper guy says he doesn’t know anything and I think it was a mistake for Apollo to take off by himself.  If that lady decide to put up a fight he could be in trouble.”   Harbinger turns to Security.  “You seem like the technical type, did you see the PDA that Winter found?  It might have information on it we could use.”


----------



## Hammerhead (May 11, 2003)

Victim: oops


----------



## Victim (May 11, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Jimmy falls on his butt from his reaction to the vision he saw. "Whoa, that was freaky," he commented.
> 
> When the soldiers starting asking questions,  Jimmy interrupted Security's discussion and called him over for a few seconds.  He'll explain the best he can the vision he just had.
> 
> "You know anything about 'Blackstone', Security?" Jimmy asked quietly.  Jimmy also gives the building he thinks Apollo lives in. *




"Umm, I don't know much about Blackstone.  It's the special prison where criminals with powres are imprisoned.  How did you see that?  I'll have to warn the police."

Turning up the volume, Security addresses the officer:  "The stony guy is usually dangerous.  There's some indication that he'll be able to awaken and escape on his own."  It's funny how everyone loved the Freedom League until the incident. 

"I plan on heading back, then calling Apollo.  Hopefully he learned something from Marguess, and didn't get killed.  I agree; his going off by himself was very risky.  If she did attack him and defeat him, then there might be an ambush at his place.   I saw it, but I can't manipulate fine devices easily in this armor. I wouldn't mind checking it out later, though."


----------



## bkmanis (May 12, 2003)

“Well it seems we’re finished here, I think I’ll go and check on Athena.”     Harbinger tells Security and Jimmy.   “If you need to contact me you can use this radio frequency to reach me.”   Harbinger says, handing a card with the frequency written on it to Security.  “After you check on Apollo or if you need help give me a call.”   If there are no questions Harbinger will teleports to the hospital to check on Athena.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 12, 2003)

The police officer looks back at Security. While you can't see his face behind the mirrored visor, you get the feeling he is annoyed with you all. He shakes his head and looks back at Brimstone and says something into this headset radio that you can't hear. He looks back after a second or so "*We don't need any advise from civilians, bub, just be thankful that I can't arrest you right now.*"

Harbinger teleports back to the hospital easily. About then he sees a man with a cane getting out of a LAV sports car and walking into the main lobby, asking about a young woman who fits Athena's description. The doctors and nurses are a bit nervous of the man until he flashes a money card to them. Harbinger overhears one of the doctors say "*Yea she just got here and we took her into operation room 11. The doctor is in there now looking her over, but we did not have any insurance info on her. With this we can start treating her..*" The old man says "*Never mind that, release her into my care and I will treat her better then you fools could. Dear god, without a money stick you don't even treat a critically injured person? I will have a private ambulance here in 5 minutes. Stabilize her and move her to the roof please... now!*" The doctor disappears and the other staff start to 'look busy'. About then the old guy notices you and nods his head "*Sir, good eve*" he doesn't seem bothered by the fact that you are in a costume or anything. A security guard who just noticed you and was walking this way, turns and heads back to his station. He glances your direction now and again but otherwise does not look like he is going to bother you.


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

Jimmy told Security, "About the PDA, I'll hold onto it and have you look at it at a better location than here, perhaps Apollos."



> "We don't need any advise from civilians, bub, just be thankful that I can't arrest you right now."




Jimmy feels torn.  He understands that this is one possible future, especially when he can alter some things to change the future, but he is uncomfortable that a policeman's arrogance could get them all killed.  He also doesn't want to be hauled away to the loony bin.

Trying to help where he can, Jimmy looked around the area for the restraints that formerly held the woman who talked too much.  If he finds then he will apply them to Brimstone's ankles (using superspeed in the search and attachment), hoping the double neutralization will last long enough to let the stupid guards live.  If not, he tried his best.

After he is finished, he turns to Security, "You want a lift to the address?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 12, 2003)

Jimmy does a quit search but can't find the extra restraints _OCC Apollo removed that at his apartment, not here so no luck._


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

OOC: He made the only effort I could think of without assaulting the guards to be taken with them so he could help.  Hopefully the warning will be enough.


----------



## Victim (May 13, 2003)

After a holding the card near his armor for a moment, Security hands it back to Harbringer.  "Thanks."

Nothing he would say to police officer would change his mind.  As if the Freedom City Police Department Incorporated was doing such a perfect job that they didn't need help.  Police Inc.  That still sounded wrong.  

"No thanks, I think I can find it myself now."

Controlled by autopilot, the armored bulk of Security lifts off.  Then he blasts away from the Wellingford Complex at high speed.  RTB.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

Now standing alone next to the police and the bond villians, Jimmy started to feel a little uncomfortable.  _Alone with police and bad guys, when the ones that escaped couple return.  Here I am - just a college student, looking for clues on my parents.  In sweats and sneakers. I gotta get out of here,_ Jimmy thought.

Jimmy slowed time around himself and took off out of the complex, heading for his hotel room.  Then he remembered that he forgot his keys and instead headed for where he thought Apollo was supposed to live.


----------



## bkmanis (May 17, 2003)

“Good evening.”   Harbinger responds to the old man.   “I came by to check on Athena but I see you are taking control of her treatment.”     Harbinger says glancing over at the guard just to make sure he stays out of trouble.   “I hope she will recover fully from her injuries.” 

OOC: I assume that the old man is Daedelus, right?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 19, 2003)

[OCC: _Ag, I hope this works this time. I tried posting this like 3 times on the 12th. But updated as you all could reply when I did not. Sorry for the very long delay_]

Ursus looks over at Jimmy and the security guard and says "*Ah you got a front gate you can let me out of? Also hears a number you can reach me at... my ex is still missing and I want to find her if possible...*" The security guard nods and says he can take you to the main gate or that they could maybe give you a ride to where ever you wanted in the city...

About then a large LAV police transport lands not far from Brimstone. A number of officers with multiblasters get out and cover the stony villain, followed by a walker-loader. It picks Brimstone up with no problems and moves him into a lower docking bay. The officers look at you both but then load up and take off, heading towards the east and the bay. The other LAV with the two officers and Thumper follow behind. 


At Apollo's apartment, Marguess seems fairly taken with the exiled sun god and says "*Well being a little old fashion can be very attractive… but remember you have fans and maybe even a few worshipers who hang on your every word. What's a little innocent girl from New York to do in this ruff and tumble world to get ahead? Hmm I am not overly excited about working against the Dark Saints that is for sure BUT I would not mind have a steady income here in the city, maybe working as a bodyguard to 'personal assistant' to some rock star or another… at his beck and call 24/7…*" she then leans in for an excepted kiss...


At the hospital, the older looking gentlemen reaches a hand out to shake yours "*She'll be fine lad. I have seen her in far worst scraps before this. I am glad to see that some of you have decide to return to the public eye lad. Most people may not say it but they have been waiting for … the return of heroes for some time. Don't let them get you down at first… most people are afraid but good none the less. Her is a number that you can reach Athena at. She will be up in ready to go by morning I am sure. You need a ride anywhere?*"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

Apollo plays coy, "Well," he stands, "we can work something out, I think if you want to help me out, as an assistant, then I would be glad to have you, but I don't want to lock you into soemthing binding, I know you have your own business."

"Besides I saw how your wonderful touch, affected Ursus, and as much as I admire your features, I don't like to take chances.  I think we have finished any business, about the Dark Saints, and Remlok.  If you want to make this more personal, I am all for it, but tonight I think I will be having some company, you know business," Apollo finishes.

Apollo smiled, "So if you want to work for me, get in touch with my manager, Jenna Jones," he places her card on the table in front of Marguess.  Apollo uses his ambient light manipulation abilities to focus the light on Marguess and the card, while dimming the light around himself, hiding his features somewhat as he waits to see how she reacts.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 19, 2003)

At Apollo's apartment, Marguess leans back, smiling and takes the card. She laughs lightly and says "*Hmm you are smarter then you look... never trust a gal with 'hot-lip, that might sink ships'. OK sugar, I will give your assistant a call in a day or so. Is that the front door? I don't suppose you could give a poor girl an advance could you? I'd like to get a nice shower in tonight and I have never stayed at the some of Freedom City's finer hotels. Might be nice to check one of them out, but it will take me a couple of days to access my 'personal accounts' to get at my funds...*"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2003)

Apollo nods, "How about the Freedom City Hyatt,"he picks up the phone, and leaves a message with pertinent information, "Just tell them Apollo's room," he looks up as he puts the phone down, "they should take care of you there, I hope the accomodations will be to your liking."

Apollo opens the door for Marguess, "Hopefully we will be seeing each other in the near future..."


----------



## bkmanis (May 20, 2003)

> You need a ride anywhere?




“No thank you.”    Harbinger responds.   “I can get around fine.  I guess we’ll be in touch, as soon as we figure out our next move.”     Harbinger says taking Athena’s number.   “Well, have a good evening.”     So saying Harbinger teleports out of the hospital, heading home.


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

Jimmy looked to Ursus before departing, "You heading over with me - I could speed you up on your way there and then you could follow me?"

Jimmy will head out to where he believes Apollo lives as soon as the guards open the gate.  If Ursus is coming with him, Jimmy will use Time control to give Ursus superspeed then follow after with his own superspeed.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 20, 2003)

At Apollo's apartment, Marguess says "*The Hyatt sounds great sugar. I'll be in touch...*" and she leaves, giving Apollo a wink and a smile...

At the Wellingford Complex, Ursus follow along with Jimmy, and when speed up to high speed he gets a large, bear-like grin on his face... It only takes the two of them only about 15 minutes to race though the city to the SkyKing Tower, where Apollo the rockstar is reported to live.

Security flies though the city, looking down at it... all seems peaceful...

Winters floats around and wanders a bit, drawn towards the heart of the city.

Harbinger makes it home without and problems... 

[OCC: _OK now I am a little worried how to draw you all back together... seems everyone is off and not much to get you back together. Jimmy still has the PDA found in one of the labs. Other thoughts? Sorry, with the site crash I was out for a while and I don't just want to "force you all back together" as it were._]


----------



## Tokiwong (May 20, 2003)

_I had invited the guys to my place... time to make a scene..._

Apollo walks out on his balcony, and wonders if the others are coming, he decides to create a bright flare of light into the sky, using his light control, he makes it shift through white blue, and yellow, smiling at his power, and hoping that the others see the bright display in the sky...

Apollo thinks to himself, _First Hecate and now Marguess, but at least Marguess has a personality that I can groove too, besides us Olympians have standards.  I wonder how long it will take Athena to get back to good?  I could really go for some ambrosia about now..._


----------



## Victim (May 25, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, my Internet access has been down awhile.  Also, Security was heading back to his headquarters, not just idly flying around.

Well, the security systems and hopefully secret location of this place ought to keep my armor safe.  Unless Mike was tracked here and followed.  But the cold, sparse concrete cave was no refuge for an injured person.  In his apartment, though, he probably had enough medical supplies to treat himself.  He had a well stocked medicine cabinet; you could never really be overprepared.  

It was less than a klick away.  The distance was normally trivial.  But not now, even though the wounds seemed to pose no immediate danger.  And it would probably be best to conceal his condition from security guard too.  Suddenly aquiring weird plasma wounds at night tended to raise annoying questions.  Hopefully Apollo didn't have an unlisted number - it'd still be possible to dig it up, but the task would be a time consuming complication.

Carrying some disks with the recording of the "mission" and his original info file, Mr. Evans sets off into the Freedom City night.  There appeared to be some weird lights in the distance, in a richer part of town.  Hmm, that fast kid said that Apollo was some kind of rock star.  He wouldn't. . .


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2003)

"Well, Ursus I guess this is the place . . . the Sky Tower," Jimmy said.  "I just wish I knew if this was . . . (light beacon begins shining in the night) . . . um . . . I've got to stop wasting wishes like that . . . "

Jimmy heads inside the tower heading up to the top floor.

OOC: If someone won't let Ursus and he enter, then move out of sight of the building front and he'll run run up the side of the building (Ursus as well).


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2003)

_Apollo will grant access to his comrades, up to his room, they are VIP's in his book afterall._


----------



## bkmanis (May 27, 2003)

Arriving at home Harbinger undresses and pulls out the first aid kit.  Turning on the TV Harbinger watches the news for any reports on the attack while cleaning his wounds.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 27, 2003)

[OCC: _Sorry with the site down and the long weekend and then my internet being flaky first post in a while_

Jimmy and Ursus can get into the building without any hassle, and a doorman shows them to Apollo's private elevator. 

Security is flying home when he does see the bright light in the richer part of town. He can plot it out with his battle computer if he wishes to return later.

Harbinger is watching the news, which is focused on a street fight down in Lincoln between the Black Hawks street gang and the Jet City Boys a motorcycle trillgang that both are fairly strong in this poor part of town. Cindy Spelling, of Eye-Watch News is bring a live report from inside the area, and gun fire can be hear in the background. Seems that F.C.P.D. Inc has pulled their forces back and have no plans of getting between the two factions. Police PR manager Doug Whiteman made the following statement just moments ago "*F.C.P.D. Inc doesn't have any contacts in this area as these gangs are fighting in a the burnt out Pleasant Hills Apartment Complexes, which where condemned and rated "unlivable" 5 years ago. The only people there are those that shouldn't be there. If the violence spills out of these borders, then we will response with prudent and deadly force.*" As no new cast can focus on one thing for two long these days, they break to report about a blackout in the warehouse district, and reports of shots fired and police in the area. News LAV crews are on the way. Also reports of a strange multi-colored light display appearing in the Riverside District, around some of the most expansive apartments in the area, the Silver Haven complex (a semiprivate riverside subdistrict, with a string of high-rent apartment buildings, maybe 30 or 40 in all.)


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2003)

Apollo smiles, as Ursus and Jimmy come inside, he guides them past the wall with the gold records, hanging there, "Welcome guys, I wasn't sure you were going to make, you just missed Marguess, you guys thirsty, hungry?"

Apollo walks towards his kitchen, "I am not much of a cook, but I have plenty of dinner plates I could heat up in a Hermes minute.  As far as drinks go, pick your poison, I probably have it."

Apollo smirks, "I hope the light show wasn't too over the top, I figured it should get some people's attentions.  I mean the *New Freedom League* is in town, right?  So you guys dig up any new information?"


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

"Yeah, I'll eat something.  As for the New Freedom League - you kidding, right?  The N.F.L.?  I think that one's trademarked or something.  Plus, I'm just helping out cause of that woman's message and stuff.  I'm no hero, I'm just a kid with some special talents is all.  I've still got college to finish in Florida," Jimmy started and just kept going.  

"I mena the only reason I'm in Freedom City was to find out about my parents and what happened to them."

Jimmy voiced trailed off as he began to look around at all of Apollo's cool stuff.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

Apollo nodded, "Hmmm, I will speak with my publicist about the possibility of a liability suit... but either way, the people that are still missing are a priority.  Zeus only knows what could be happening to them right now..."

Apollo paces, "I think our next move should be to check out the last safehouse for the Dark Saints, the outfit that Marguess was working for.  Seems like she was taking orders from an individual named Remlok, and he in turn reports to someone else up in the chain."

Apollo laid out some food, and drinks, "Seems like this is a case only we can solve."


----------



## bkmanis (May 28, 2003)

> Harbinger is watching the news, which is focused on a street fight down in Lincoln between the Black Hawks street gang and the Jet City Boys a motorcycle trillgang that both are fairly strong in this poor part of town. Cindy Spelling, of Eye-Watch News is bring a live report from inside the area, and gun fire can be hear in the background. Seems that F.C.P.D. Inc has pulled their forces back and have no plans of getting between the two factions. Police PR manager Doug Whiteman made the following statement just moments ago "F.C.P.D. Inc doesn't have any contacts in this area as these gangs are fighting in a the burnt out Pleasant Hills Apartment Complexes, which where condemned and rated "unlivable" 5 years ago. The only people there are those that shouldn't be there. If the violence spills out of these borders, then we will response with prudent and deadly force."




_Well that doesn’t sound good._   Harbinger thinks as he patches his wounds.  He continues to watch the new.



> Also reports of a strange multi-colored light display appearing in the Riverside District, around some of the most expansive apartments in the area, the Silver Haven complex.




“That’s sounds like the area the others said Apollo lives at.”   Harbinger says out loud.  “I’d give odds Apollo is signaling us, he could be having trouble with Marguess.”   Harbinger quickly gets dressed and then heads for the Silver Haven complex.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Apollo_
> *Apollo laid out some food, and drinks, "Seems like this is a case only we can solve." *




"Why do you say that?" Jimmy asked, snapping out of gawkdom by the food and drinks.  Late night munchies is a required meal for college students and he had forgotten to have his tonight. _Man, what time is it anyway?_ Jimmy thought looking around for a clock.

Anything else Jimmy might have said was drowned out by the munching of food.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Why do you say that?" Jimmy asked, snapping out of gawkdom by the food and drinks.  Late night munchies is a required meal for college students and he had forgotten to have his tonight. Man, what time is it anyway? Jimmy thought looking around for a clock.
> 
> Anything else Jimmy might have said was drowned out by the munching of food. *




Apollo pauses to take a drink of scotch, before replying, "Time and time again, events happen that bring together great heroes, from the age of the Greeks, to the Great Wars at the turn of the Century, and to this moment, here in time."

"Fate has called us together, I have seen these things happen before, and this coming together was for a reason, this situation, case, incident, what have you, is our first task as heroes, and from what it sounds like, it shall prove to be an ordeal that will strengthen us as a team, and as individuals," Apollo finished, manipulating the light to make his appearance more regal, and dignified.

Apollo stands, "Perhaps you are just a student, but you have a gift, something that sets you apart from the rest of humanity.  And you have chosen to use that gift, this night for the side of good, to protect, and bring about a better tommorow.  You may not think of yourself as a _Hero_, but in actions and deeds, I believe you will be, whether you believe it or not."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 28, 2003)

Harbinger quickly makes his way over to the Silver Crest area. Teleporting into the walled off area, he sees the light display slowly fading around one of the larger building. Getting close he sees it is the Sky Towers Building... there is a doorman at the front, but he seems not to overly worried about the lights and will-of-the-wisps that slowly fad to the ground and disappear.

At Apollo apartment Ursus says "*Yea I an't much of a hero myself. I just started 'changing' into whatever I am changing into. I don't think I would have come if it where not for my ex disappearing an all...*. Ursus also helps himself to some roast beef and coda, which look somewhat funny in his big paw like hands.


----------



## bkmanis (May 29, 2003)

_Well I guess I have nothing to lose.  _  Harbinger thinks as he approaches the doorman.   “Excuse me, I lost the address but I believe this is where Apollo lives. If so could you buzz him, I believe he is expecting me.  The name is Harbinger.”     Harbinger tells the doorman.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 29, 2003)

The doorman does not seem overly surprised by your looks or your comment, opens the front doors and says "*Of course sir, master Apollo is in the penthouse suit. Please use the private elevator there...*" he points to a door off to one side of the main elevator doors. "*Enjoy your stay sir Harbinger*"


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Apollo stands, "Perhaps you are just a student, but you have a gift, something that sets you apart from the rest of humanity.  And you have chosen to use that gift, this night for the side of good, to protect, and bring about a better tommorow.  You may not think of yourself as a Hero, but in actions and deeds, I believe you will be, whether you believe it or not." *




"Okay, I'll buy that for now - plus, I'm on a school break," Jimmy said between bites, "I also want to find out what happened to my detective.  He never showed to meet up with me.  What with everyone having someone go missing - I guess he's missing too."

Jimmy suppresses a giggle watching Ursus drink a cola, thinking back to the similarities between that and a Coke and the polar bears in the christmas commercials.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2003)

"Good then, both of you, at least for now we should pool our resources, we are better off together, then we are alone, especially with the number of _super-criminals_ suddenyl banding together for some common, obviously villainous cause," Apollo pauses, and looks to the door as *Harbinger* arrives, "Harbinger, I am glad you could make it, Ursus and Jimmy are already here, I am not sure on the others."


----------



## bkmanis (May 30, 2003)

Harbinger greets the others when he arrives.  “So what’s up?  I assume the light show was to get our attention?”   He asks Apollo.   “By the way I was checking on Athena and ran into the older gentleman, I believe his name is Daedelus.  Anyway he took over her medical treatment and he said she would be fine in a day or so.  He gave me a number to reach her in case we need her.”   Harbinger informs the others.   Moving to a chair he takes a seat.  “Have you been watching the news?  They’re sending a crew over to the Wellingford Complex, it would be interesting to hear what they say about what happened.”


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2003)

Apollo nods, and walks over to the large wall moutned monitor, and turns it on, changing it to the news, "I hadn't actually been following with all the company I have had this evening," Apollo walking about in casual clothes, "And Athena is in good hands with Daedelus, I remember him well, when he first became immortal, he will take care of Athena."


----------



## Victim (May 31, 2003)

Walking into the building was easier than expected.  You'd think the guard would notice his injuries.  Hopefully, the guard's inattention meant that he'd have time to protect himself before his ID was revealed.  That probably wouldn't be too long; purchases of bandages, sterile wraps and other burn treatments, painkillers, and antibiotics after every battle would provide a significant clue.  At least his sealed armor wouldn't leave much personal evidence behind.

[While medicine really doesn't do anything in this case, Evans uses it anyway.]

Man, I need to get some sleep.  Set up a message to call in sick at a decent hour.  Run a quick search.  Activate a news scanning program so I can wake up to the rest of the night's atrocities.  And now to deal with that mess.

After activating privacy mode on his phone - he'd only recieve video, not transmit it, Mike punched in a number found in his search.  "Hello, is this the Apollo residence?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 2, 2003)

Apollo turns on the vid-monitor and catches the last bit of the gang fight down in the Pleasant Hills Apartment Complexes. It still has been contained within the boundaries of the complex, and the FCPD, Inc. has quadrant off the area. The lights over the Sky Tower Building get a quick mention and then it switches over to a story about that attack at the Wellingford Complex, showing the destruction from a new LAV overhead. The power is still off within the site, and the new crew are speculating about terrorist or high-tech robbers. It mentions that they are going to try and land outside the compound and get an interview with anyone there to find out what has happened. 

Just then the Apollo's private vid-line rings...


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2003)

When Harbinger arrived, Jimmy smiled, nodded and said, "Hey, how're you doing?"

Jimmy will sit on a nearby sofa when the news is turned on, alternately watching to see if he sees himself, munching down on food and pop, and messing with the weird PDA that he found in the lab.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *After activating privacy mode on his phone - he'd only recieve video, not transmit it, Mike punched in a number found in his search.  "Hello, is this the Apollo residence?" *




Apollo answered the phone, "This is the _Apollo_ residence, may I ask who is calling?"


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 5, 2003)

> When Harbinger arrived, Jimmy smiled, nodded and said, "Hey, how're you doing?"




“Fine, a little stiff from the fight is all.”    Harbinger responds.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

bkmanis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> “Fine, a little stiff from the fight is all.”    Harbinger responds. *




Apollo smiles, "That is good to hear Harbinger, almost everyone is hear, the New Freedom League is nearly assembled."


----------



## Victim (Jun 5, 2003)

"I was the person in power armor.  Umm, call me Security," he says, seeming somewhat embarassed.  "So you can be sure, before the fight I asked 'Wait, you two aren't really Greek gods are you?'  You nodded while Athena said 'Not anymore, we'll cover that later.'  Then we argued about not killing people while flying off.  Is that enough?"

"What happened with Marguess?  Find out anything useful?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *"I was the person in power armor.  Umm, call me Security," he says, seeming somewhat embarassed.  "So you can be sure, before the fight I asked 'Wait, you two aren't really Greek gods are you?'  You nodded while Athena said 'Not anymore, we'll cover that later.'  Then we argued about not killing people while flying off.  Is that enough?"
> 
> "What happened with Marguess?  Find out anything useful?" *




"Plenty, she may be working for me in the near future, maybe... and as far as inormation," Apollo relays everything that Marguess told him about the situation and stuff, "she left on good terms, the rest of the New Freedom Leaguers are here too, and we are planning our next step, stop by if you care to join us."


----------



## Victim (Jun 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Plenty, she may be working for me in the near future, maybe... and as far as inormation," Apollo relays everything that Marguess told him about the situation and stuff, "she left on good terms, the rest of the New Freedom Leaguers are here too, and we are planning our next step, stop by if you care to join us." *




"So, you essentially released a violent criminal in exchange for the address of a safe house that was going to be changed soon anyway.  The rest of the Dark Saints are still free, yet you failed to ask Marguess to enumerate their abilities.  Also, she mentioned other snatch and grab jobs; since you didn't mention anything about them, I'll assume you didn't ask.  Perhaps they've been attacking other R&D centers.  The last attack on VidiCom's development sites was just a few days ago.  Brimstone said that the building was going to "blow up in a big old ball of fire," probably from his flame projection abilities.  The effects of the blast might appear to be a bomb.  Thus, it seems that Marguess and company may have been responsible for the attacks on VidiCom.  Research and Development sites seem to be primary targets."

"Quite frankly, I would part on good terms with someone too; if they let me go free after I commited several felonies whilst revealing no significant information."

"If you don't mind, I'll stay where I am.  I'll participate as if we're having a remote video, err, audio conference.  I'd imagine you don't want heavy power armor stomping around inside your house, and I'd rather not appear publicly.  Especially not after you reveal the proposed meeting place to a potential enemy."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

Apollo chuckles, "Oh ye of little faith, this god does not play all his cards on the table, Security, though I can see why you would be cynical.  I think by gaining her trust, we just garnered a particularly useful if dubious ally."


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

Jimmy is having trouble watching the news, eating, and listening to Apollo talk with someone on the phone.  So he concentrates on the important things, eating and watching TV.


----------



## Victim (Jun 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Apollo chuckles, "Oh ye of little faith, this god does not play all his cards on the table, Security, though I can see why you would be cynical.  I think by gaining her trust, we just garnered a particularly useful if dubious ally." *




"Maybe.  Well, it's too late to change things now.  If you see her again, keep my questions in mind.  More importantly, where do we go from here?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Maybe.  Well, it's too late to change things now.  If you see her again, keep my questions in mind.  More importantly, where do we go from here?" *




"I think our next move is to figure out what is on this PDA, check out the last safehouse of the mercernaries, and after that I am a little at a loss for words, but maybe also check out the last place these individuals may have hit," Apollo replies, "and I would need your help, you have an excellent grasp on tactics, and investigation."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 9, 2003)

I do?  Maybe my elite skills in online games have some impact in life.  Maybe I caught on quickly.  Maybe I'm simply not grossly incompetent.

"Thanks.  So, can you explain about that god thing?  How's Athena doing, by the way?"

OOC: That was Victim posting, not me. He accidentally used my account.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 9, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *I do?  Maybe my elite skills in online games have some impact in life.  Maybe I caught on quickly.  Maybe I'm simply not grossly incompetent.
> 
> "Thanks.  So, can you explain about that god thing?  How's Athena doing, by the way?"
> *




"Amusing, but I think we can accomplish far more together against this allied threat then we can apart.  Your straight-forwardness, will be quite useful in this endeavor.  As far as Athena, and I being gods, we are, but well, we aren't as well, the story is abit long and complicated.   Longer then I would like to explain, but suffice to say, we are *the* gods you may have heard of in school or on TV.  Athena, by the by, will be fine, and should make a full recovery."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 9, 2003)

Ursus sits back and mostly listens to what is being said, drinking a coke and taking small bites out of the cookie he is presently eating. At this talk he looks over to Jimmy and says "*How we going to break into that PDA? I an't no computer expert, but most of the security tech on your average PDA these days is pretty advanced ...from what I hear.*"


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2003)

"I don't know, Ursus.  I wouldn't consider myself to have mad skillz in the computer side of things.  I'll keep trying but I figure someone like Security or maybe that guy with the funky handcuffs.  What was his name again - Daedalus?  Maybe he'd have some idea," Jimmy said, moreto everyone that just Ursus.


----------



## Victim (Jun 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Amusing, but I think we can accomplish far more together against this allied threat then we can apart.  Your straight-forwardness, will be quite useful in this endeavor.  As far as Athena, and I being gods, we are, but well, we aren't as well, the story is abit long and complicated.   Longer then I would like to explain, but suffice to say, we are the gods you may have heard of in school or on TV.  Athena, by the by, will be fine, and should make a full recovery." *




"Well, that's good to hear.  I think Daedelus should crack the PDA, if he has the time.  I'm good with computers; he's the legendary super-genius.  Decades after his public super hero career, his battlesuit would still be considered cutting edge."

"If you're set on this New Freedom League idea, then you should probably register it as a non-profit corporation.  That way, any of our individual assets will be mostly protected from attacks in civil courts.  Also, since the police force is now part of a private business, we could attempt to negociate for the same law enforcement rights that they have.  With that kind of legal backing, you should be able to avoid confrontations with the police such as the one tonight."


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

"So . . . can we contact that Daedalius guy to help with the PDA, or do you want me to keep fiddling with it until something happens?" Jimmy asked, his eyes still watching the television.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 16, 2003)

Ursus nods his head and looks over at Apollo...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

Apollo nods, "Alright, here," he tosses his cell phone to Jimmy, "I got Daedelus saved, on there, call him up and ask him about cracking the PDA, say it is a favor for Apollo, and that I owe him, like 6 now," Apollo cracks a wry smile.

Apollo speaks back to Security, "I got Jimmy on it, he is going to contact Daedelus, and hopefully he should be able to help."


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2003)

"Whoa, cool phone, man," Jimmy said as he caught the cell phone.  He spent the next several moments checking out the phone, then speed-dialed Daedalus.

_Well this was definitely weird,_Jimmy thought. _Here I am calling someone I don't even know to ask for help and. . . _. Yes, can I speak to Daedalus, please."

Assuming he is there, Jimmy will explain that he was one of those tonight at the building with Apollo and Athena, the issues with the PDA, and only if necessary the favor from Apollo.  

As a side note, Jimmy will try and memorize the number in case he needs to use it in the future.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 18, 2003)

Realizing it has been awhile since he last ate Harbinger grabs some food and a drink.  He sits back in the chair and while eating divides his attention between the news and the others conversation.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 18, 2003)

On the second ring the phone is answered and a deep male voice says "*Yes lad, Athena will be fine... just making some final adjustments to the regen medical table to compensate for the burns that she suffered along with the brunt trauma... there that should do it... I expect her to be up and about in a couple of hours good as new...*" when he finally realizes that Jimmy is not Apollo, and Jimmy explains the situation, Daedalus says "*Ah of course lad... I tell you want, I just dispatched an RRD [rotor-remote-drone] over to Apollo's to pick it up, should be there in 5 minutes. Once I get it I will see about cracking it's security and tell you want I find. It shouldn't take me more then 15 minutes tops. You relay to Apollo Athena's condition, as I need to monitor a couple of systems. I will give you a call as soon as I can... oh and what should I call you lad?*" Jimmy is pretty sure he could remember the number if he had to.

Harbinger grabs some food and watches the news. Seems that a news crew has arrived at the Wellingford Complex and they are showing some scenes of destruction there. Security personal in LAV's flag the news crew away but it instead lands just outside the gates to drop off crack investigative reporter Vivienne Lee, to try and talk with any personal willing to make a statement… but the guards seem reluctant to let her near the gate. About when it looks like she is going to climb the fence to get to the story, you see the sergeant of security who was talking with Apollo approach the gate and say that he will make a quick statement. He then goes on to say that the Wellingford Complex was attacked by terrorist and if it wasn't for the "New Freedom League" many lives would have been lost. Vivienne Lee of course starts asking "Who are they? What are you talking about? Has the Freedom League returned to Freedom City after all these years? Where they wearing costumes? Where any of the old team present?" and so on. The guard just holds up his hands and says "*All I can tell you lady is that a group of meta-human terrorist attacked us and if it weren't for the New Freedom League I wouldn't be talking with you right now… I would be on the way to the hospital or at the slap-shop*" He then walks away and Vivienne looks at the camera and starts to speculate who or what this New Freedom League is and what it might mean for the future of Freedom City "*…can the city allow costumed vigilantes to once again roam the streets? Will they be a force of good or will they only attract the kind of unwanted attention that almost destroyed this city any number of times and ultimately lead to the destruction of L.A.?*" As this is happening, on another network breaking news comes on that a FCPF, Inc. Prisoner Transport in route to Blackstone has exploded in mid-air and crashed into the city. Long-range remote pictures are shown of the LAV heading out over the bay and a few minutes later it exploding in a huge ball of fire… news crews have been dispatched to see if they can get any pictures of survivors or wreckage.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 18, 2003)

[double post... but]

The RRD arrives at Apollo's place, exactly 4 minutes and 49 seconds after Daedalus hung up with Jimmy. It looks like a cylinder pod with a double rotor blade on the top. It runs very quite and after retrieving the PDA it heads out back across Freedom City.


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *... oh and what should I call you lad?*" [/B]




“Umm . . . uh . . . well, my name’s James Duncan Rocket, but you can call me Jimmy, everybody does . . . do you think I should have a codename or something?” Jimmy asked.  “I’ll relay the info on Athena, I’m really happy that she’s going to be okay . . . Thanks, and I’ll look for the RDR.”

As Jimmy was relaying the information that Daedalus had given him for Apollo, the news report on the explosion came on the television. “. . . So then, he said that she should be up and around in . . . a . . . couple . . . hours . . .”



			
				Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *As this is happening, on another network breaking news comes on that a FCPF, Inc. Prisoner Transport in route to Blackstone has exploded in mid-air and crashed into the city. Long-range remote pictures are shown of the LAV heading out over the bay and a few minutes later it exploding in a huge ball of fire…*




“That. . . that’s what I saw! I tried to warn them . . . all those people!” Jimmy exclaimed.  Jimmy was so upset, he didn’t even notice the RDR take the PDA from his hand.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

First Apollo replies to Jimmy's relayed messages, "Alright sounds good, if anyone can crack this, he can.  And I am glad to hear that Athena will pull through, she won't go down easily.  But as far the New Freedom League is concerned, I will issue a statement tommorow, unless any of you have reservations, at least to assuage any thoughts about what we plan our role to be.  I can get my publicist to work on the legalities of the prospect, but I need to know if we wish to move forward with such an idea?"

Upon seeing the crash footage, "That does not bode well, no doubt that fiery criminal escaped justice, we will get him though.  We won't let him escape forever."


----------



## Victim (Jun 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Apollo nods, "Alright, here," he tosses his cell phone to Jimmy, "I got Daedelus saved, on there, call him up and ask him about cracking the PDA, say it is a favor for Apollo, and that I owe him, like 6 now," Apollo cracks a wry smile.
> 
> Apollo speaks back to Security, "I got Jimmy on it, he is going to contact Daedelus, and hopefully he should be able to help." *




"If you'd adjust the sensitivity on the phone, you wouldn't have to say things twice.  There ought to be a preset option for setting up conferences, or some..."  Mike stifles a yawn.  "I'm really tired, but go ahead with your Freedom League plan.  What's he yelling about?" he breaks off with some annoyance.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 19, 2003)

About 15 minutes later, while everyone is watching the various news channels, the cellphone Jimmy is holding chirps up. When he answers it is Daedalus who says "*Jimmy correct, say I wanted to ask are you related to the late-Jonny Rocket by chance? He was a good friend… ah sorry don't mean to bring up old memories and this is not the time to talk about it anyway. So hmm interesting piece of hardware you found there lad… I have not seen this level of technology on earth very often. It has some similar properties of Lor-tech and also systems that I have seen from tech that was… well shall we say "from the future". No matter of course I was able to crack it pretty easily as the security was venerable to those who know what to look for… hmm sorry I don't want to bore you with the nuts and blots, as the interesting part is that there are only 3 files on the system. They are maps, that can be displaced by the PDA's 3D holographic projector. They also seem to have some corresponding dates and tag targets assigned to each one.*" 

"*The first is for the Wellingford Complex building 13, and the security grid there. It has a 'Chaos Box' listed for the 4th floor in one of the secure labs, and best route to through the building to get to there. The date seems to be tonight, but the code is a bit of a work around so I am just guessing.*" 

"*The second file is for the North Bay Majestic Industries Research facility and related security net-systems. There is a "Dark Box" listed as being storage in Sub-Level 3 and again shows routes of entry and escape.  My best guess with this is that in 2 nights, around 0100 hours they plan on hitting the security perimeter and accessing the building though the sub-garage and delivery area 3A.*"

"*The last file/map is of the Science and Research building 88, at the Hanover Institute of Technology, again with security data. There a 'box' tagged as "Mercury" in a low-security area of hall 2C, on the 2nd floor of the building. Again my best estimate is that they are planning on this this in 3 nights, around 2300 hours. This seems to be a low-priority to whomever wrote these files also, I suppose that the HIT only has minimal security set up in this part of the Institute.*" 

Daedalus pauses for a bit, thinking over some stuff in his mind and says "*Again I can't be 100% about the dates and times when these break-ins are planned and if whoever is behind this knows that we now have this information, they might move up their time-tables. I am not sure what advise I can give to you, but something is up that is for sure. I will send back the PDA, it is 'open' now and you can access the 3 files and displace them with the icon that looks like an eye. Pretty basic and simple to use.*"

"*Oh yes, I talked with Athena and she wanted me to convey to you that she will be stopping by to see Apollo in the morning. That is as long as I could convince her to stay for observation to make sure she has healed properly.*" 

Unless you have any questions he signs off and says that the RRD is on its way back with the PDA.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 23, 2003)

“So did Daedalus learn anything from the PDA?”    Harbinger asks Jimmy after he hangs up the phone.


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2003)

"The late?!? MY dad's name was John Rocket, but I wouldn't . . . he's been missing a long, long time.  I want to talk more about this but later.  did you see what happened to those people?" Jimmy said.  After Daedalus was finished Jimmy hung up the phone.

To Harbinger:
"Yeah . . . all those people . . . this is what Daedalus said," Jimmy said and detailed what he heard from Daedalus on the phone.  It is clear that Jimmy is definitely troubled about what happened on the television.  His delivery of what Daedalus said is quite monotone and to the point, not the exciteable young man that had been with the group so far.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

Apollo plays relay to Security and fills him in, and then puts Security on speaker phone so everyone can hear, and he can hear everyone, "Well I think we need to check out these other targets, plus the hideout, and then plan from there.  That should hopefully net us some clues, and keep an eye out for the flaming brute, in case he is foolish enough to be seen in public."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 25, 2003)

Unless you have specific plans I am assuming that you all are getting pretty tired (at least those not immune to exhaustion) and are getting close to wanted to sleep soon. No additional news really comes out except the gang fighting in the Pleasant Hills Apartment Complexes seems to be dying down.


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2003)

"All I want is another shot at the stone guy that killed all those people . . . I saw it, but nobody listened.  All that's left is that justice is served," Jimmy said.  After commenting, Jimmy's mood picked up - almost returning to normal.

"Ummm, I'm sure this isn't important right now, but uh . . . I need someplace to crash tonight.  I uh. . . left my wallet and keys in my apartment when I left tonight," Jimmy said quietly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

"Spare bedroom, down the hall," Apollo says, as he yawns and goes to bed as well.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 25, 2003)

Seeing as everyone is retiring for the night Harbinger wishes everyone goodnight and teleports back to his own home.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 25, 2003)

Those that wish to retire to bed and sleep. Ursas also takes Apollo up on going to a spare bedroom, not wishes to return to an empty apartment.

The next morning everyone wakes feeling better, and seems to have had untroubled dreams... the lady in white seems to have left you alone... for now.

_Security you recover any Lethal damage points and while you are a little sore you feel lots better_

At 8:00am on the dot, Apollo's private line beeps, it is Athena calling him. When he answers she says "*I hope that you are well Apollo and ready for whatever comes next. I seem to have recovered from that creatures assualt. I am eger to continue. What are you plans for the next phase of attack? Where there any leads provided by the PDA that was recovered? Daedalus seems to have stepped out and would not tell me anything last night. I will jog over to your place now, I should be there in less then 15 minutes*" _Athena lives about 5 miles away... she seems to have always like this kind of "jog" though_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

Apollo yawms, and answers the phone and replies before hanging up, "See you when you get here, Athena."  He then follows it up with a call to his publicist and producer Jenna James, and has her get started  on legitamizing the *New Freedom League*.  Then he heads to his kitchen, and tries to make breakfast, seeing the amount of guests, he just calls it in, and gets a huge breakfast delivered, because well, it is the nice thing to do...


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2003)

Jimmy head to the spare room and looked around - the room was bigger and better furnished than the efficiency apartment he had rented.  Not just by a little, but by a lot.  

As Jimmy cleaned up for bed, he noticed the dirt on his clothes, the small rips and tears from the fight earlier, the worn treads on his sneakers.  He did what he could to make the sweats somewhat more presentable (since it currently was his only pair of clothes until he got back into his apartment), and showered.  He eyes barely open, he found the bed and crashed immediately asleep . . . images of his missing parents gone these many years . . . danced through his dreams.

Jimmy slept until the awakened or the smell of breakfast made it to his room.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 26, 2003)

In the morning, after having a nights rest, Harbinger will teleport back to Apollo’s place.   To be polite he will enter the front door instead of teleporting directly into the penthouse.

“Good morning.”  Harbinger greets everyone there after being invited in.   “So what’s the plan for today, I guess we’re going to check out those places listed in the PDA?”   Harbinger asks Apollo.

OOC:  I’m guessing that we all recovered the lethal damage we’ve taken?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 27, 2003)

OCC right forgot others had taken Lethal also... yes you have recovered any Lethal damage that you had from last night

Ursus, who is sitting over a plate of eggs and bacon trying to hold his folk in his very large hands, says hi to Harbinger and looks over to Apollo to see what the plan is "*Was there a safe house or something also you talked about last night?*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Ursus, who is sitting over a plate of eggs and bacon trying to hold his folk in his very large hands, says hi to Harbinger and looks over to Apollo to see what the plan is "Was there a safe house or something also you talked about last night?" *




Apollo nods, "Yeah, there is a safehouse, we have to attend to, and once everyone is here, that will be our first target.  Hopefully we can get all the help we can get, this won't be easy."


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2003)

Jimmy, having awoken to a great smelling breakfast, jumped into the conversation, "Well, is there anyone else well can call to help?  Not that we can't do it ourselves, but  . . . the more the merrier - or something like that."

"If we're going to be the New Freedom League, or something like that, I can't run around being called Jimmy.  Any ideas?"  Jimmy asked, finally vocalizing something that had been on his mind since last night.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

"Jimmy Rocket?" Apollo says offhandedly, as he finishes his meal, "Athena is on her way, and maybe with our show of force, other heroes will come out of hiding."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 30, 2003)

Jenna James begins the legal work for the NEW Freedom League.

On the morning news is a specail report of strange customed heroes appearing in the industrail part of town and battling it out... what could it mean for the future of Freedom City?! The mayors office has issued no-comment, although the federal D.C.C. (Department of Civil Control) that Mayor Cross has backed 100% up until now has stated publicy in the past that "the time of customed-criminals is over". 

Athena arrives at the lobby and when she gets upstairs she is all business "*So, what is are next step? When do we move out, I am ready right now*"


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 1, 2003)

> Athena arrives at the lobby and when she gets upstairs she is all business " So, what is are next step? When do we move out, I am ready right now."




“If I remember correctly the next place listed on the PDA is the North Bay Majestic Industries Research facility, perhaps we should check that place first.”   Harbinger suggests.  “Although we should be careful, we don’t want to tip these guys off that we’re on to their plans.  Who has the PDA anyway?”    Harbinger asks looking around.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 3, 2003)

Ursus looks up from his breakfast and says in a gravelly like voice "*Jimmy didn't you have that PDA last night? Still got it?*" he then goes back to eating...


*OCC*: _I will start Issue #2 "Hunting Grounds" next week BUT I want to get our 'plan' for what to do next before I do that. From what I understand your options are...

1. Check out the North Bay Majestic Industries Research
2. Check out the Hanover Institute of Technology
3. Go back and check more at the Wellingford Complex 
4. Check out the 'hideout' where the Dark Saints might be hiding

Any others?
And not everyone is there also. Still have Security... (if he is still playing)_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2003)

*OOC:*_ I concur with all that let rock and roll._


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2003)

"Yeah, I had the PDA last night, I left it over by the television when I crashed," Jimmy said.  Jimmy hopped up from his meal, then hustled over the the end table for the PDA.

_OOC: That agenda sounds good to me.  Maybe do #4 first, to limit potential attacks. And I'm still here, just got a lot on my plate in r/l the last few weeks and for the next few weeks.  I'll still post regularly then I should be a posting fool again in August._


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 8, 2003)

OOC: I'm still here and ready to go.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 8, 2003)

Ursus growls a bit and says "*O.K. then... the hideout it is.*" He then stands up ready to go.

Athena looks to Apollo and says "*What is our plan? Is this 'recon' or 'seach and destory'.*" 

*OCC*: _note that I will play Athena as defering to Apollo in most everything, and Ursus will defer to Jimmy_


----------



## Victim (Jul 10, 2003)

Michael Evans had been momentarily distracted from the vidphone call by the arrival of a new computer game. However, his attention was soon restored to his previous allies.  

"I too would suggest investigating the Dark Saint's supposed hideout. With this PDA in our hands, we can expect the Dark Saints to move quickly and possibly change details of their operation. If we move to eliminate them first, we no longer have a fear of an crippling ambush conducted by them which may eliminate us. Further, another confrontation with them is unavoidable if we sustain our current actions. I would wish that this confrontation is initiated by us, on our terms." Michael pauses for a few seconds as he sips a glass of water, then continues. "Perhaps we could surreptiously gather outside their hideout, and then I could rake the interior area with stun missiles? We may wish to acquire blueprints of this building, of course."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 19, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Ursus growls a bit and says "O.K. then... the hideout it is." He then stands up ready to go.
> 
> Athena looks to Apollo and says "What is our plan? Is this 'recon' or 'seach and destory'."
> 
> OCC: note that I will play Athena as defering to Apollo in most everything, and Ursus will defer to Jimmy  *




Apollo thinks for a moment, "Sounds good, we do Recon, and then we search and destroy as needed, but lets keep property damage, and causalties to the minimum.  Keep the kid gloves on, we are the heroes afterall."


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2003)

"Let's head there then," Jimmy said.  "Sounds like a plan."


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 22, 2003)

“Well now that we have a plan let’s just pop over there and take a look around.”     Harbinger says, ready to go.   “Anyone need a lift?”    He asks the others.


----------

